# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Porod u Petrovoj

## Frida

Bok svima, 
jedna pomalo zbunjena buduća mama voljela bi da joj netko pomogne. Po mjestu stanovanja spadam Petrovu, iako je termin tek u 11. mjesecu već me pomalo hvata panika. Do sad nisam čula ni jednu priču sa poroda u Petrovoj, a da nije uključivala neki minus. Pozitivno iskustvo bi mi puno značilo, ovo mi  je prva trudnoća (obzirom na probleme vjerojatno i posljednja) pa mi svaka pozitivna stvar uljepša vrijeme iščekivanja.
P.S. Dali je neka od vas vodila trudnoću kod dok. crvenkovića u Petrovoj? Kakav je on liječnik?

----------

I moj termin je u 11. mjesecu, a vec me hvata panika (2. trudnoca), jer isto ne znam da li u Petrovu ili negdje drugdje.
Inace kod dr. Crvenkovica idem redovito samo na UZV preglede (po preporuci - ne po vezi), a od nekoliko cura (cak i jedne koja radi u Petrovoj na RTG-u) cula sam da je on sasvim OK. Mene se nije nista posebno dojmio - cisto ono pristojan i ljubazan doc., ali kazem ja idem ipak samo na UZV pa ne znam kakav je kao lijecnik. Mada kad čitam sve one horor price o Petrovoj, odmah bih potpisala da mi on bude na porodu. Osim toga, bio je nekoliko godina u SAD-u na specijalizaciji, pa valjda nesto vrijedi?!  :Grin:  
By the way, kako to da kod njega vodis trudnocu? Ja jesam imala neke komplikacije i bila sam u Petrovoj radi krvarenja, ali trudnocu vodim u Domu zdravlja kod "normalnog" ginica. Vidim da i neke druge forumasice pisu kako vode trudnocu kod ginica u bolnici. Ima neki razlog?

----------

I moj termin je u 11. mjesecu, a vec me hvata panika (2. trudnoca), jer isto ne znam da li u Petrovu ili negdje drugdje.
Inace kod dr. Crvenkovica idem redovito samo na UZV preglede (po preporuci - ne po vezi), a od nekoliko cura (cak i jedne koja radi u Petrovoj na RTG-u) cula sam da je on sasvim OK. Mene se nije nista posebno dojmio - cisto ono pristojan i ljubazan doc., ali kazem ja idem ipak samo na UZV pa ne znam kakav je kao lijecnik. Mada kad čitam sve one horor price o Petrovoj, odmah bih potpisala da mi on bude na porodu. Osim toga, bio je nekoliko godina u SAD-u na specijalizaciji, pa valjda nesto vrijedi?!  :Grin:  
By the way, kako to da kod njega vodis trudnocu? Ja jesam imala neke komplikacije i bila sam u Petrovoj radi krvarenja, ali trudnocu vodim u Domu zdravlja kod "normalnog" ginica. Vidim da i neke druge forumasice pisu kako vode trudnocu kod ginica u bolnici. Ima neki razlog?

----------


## tweety

cekaj da sa mamma san vrati sa godisnjeg pa ce ti ona napisati. ili ako malo pretrazis slicne topice mislim da ces isto naci ok price.
ja sam imala dosta tezak porod a bila sam sama pa moja prica i nije nesto.ipak, moram napomenuti da, da mi je bio muz, decko, mama, prijateljica ili bilo koja druga osoba od povjerenja u boxu, sigurna sam da bi mi iskustvo bilo ljepse.Nazalost u petrovoj s tobom moze biti samo muz ili decko (odnosno otac djeteta), tako da single mammas nemaju srece po tom pitanju.

----------


## Frida

Na početku tudnoće sam ležala u Petrovoj, sumnja na vanmateričnu (prva je bila). On me hrabrio cijelo vrijeme, podržao me o odluci da pričekam par dana da vidimo gdje je trudnoća za razliku od njegovog kolege, mog bivšeg liječnika, koji je htio trudnoću prekinuti. Nakon prvog ultrazvuka sa 7 tjedana koji sam napravila sa uputnicom od soc. ginekologa odlučila sa da ću kod njega voditi trudnoću. Malo je skuplje ali vrijedi, stvarno je divan liječnik, vjerujem da je stručan, do sada nismo imali razloga sumnjati u to. Pitala sam na forumu dali netko ima iskustva sa njime zbog toga što sam za masu liječnika čula da su suuuuper, divni, krasni, a onda u novinama osvane priča o njihovoj stručnosti i ljudskosti. Iskustva mama su ipak neprocijenjiva!

----------


## ms. ivy

> Nazalost u petrovoj s tobom moze biti samo muz ili decko (odnosno otac djeteta), tako da single mammas nemaju srece po tom pitanju.


šta u ostalim rodilištima nije tako?

kakva je to glupost... nadam se da će, nakon što apsolviraju novost tate na porodu, idući korak biti da rodilja smije odabrati koga će povesti.

(uvijek se sjetim murphy brown kako frče ruku sirotom franku   :Grin:  )

----------


## Frida

Moja kolegica je bila na SD sa svojom frendicom, nisam sigurna ali mislim da je u pitanju bila veza!  :Sad:   Slažem se da bi trebalo biti normalno da na porodu s tobom bude osoba od povjerenja, na kraju krajeva nisu ni svi tate spremni na to iskustvo. Po brzini kojom se kod nas razvijaju stvari to bi moglo postati moguće za nekih cca. 5 godina.  :/

----------


## violet

Evo moja iskustva na  http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic....084&highlight=   i http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic....052&highlight=  , ni jedno nije bilo strasno.

----------


## tweety

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nazalost u petrovoj s tobom moze biti samo muz ili decko (odnosno otac djeteta), tako da single mammas nemaju srece po tom pitanju.
> 
> 
> šta u ostalim rodilištima nije tako?
> 
> kakva je to glupost... nadam se da će, nakon što apsolviraju novost tate na porodu, idući korak biti da rodilja smije odabrati koga će povesti.
> ...


evo nje, opet zacatava!

sad cu i ja, ali moram reci Fridi da je meni frendica preko veze dosla na deset minuta poviriti kako sam. da sam inzistirala,Veza bi ucinila i da ostane, medjutim kad je neka sestra rekla da mora izaci, ja nisam imala niti toliko snage da prozborim i kazem kako ona moze ostati.
zato sljedeci put necu biti tuka i odbiti dvije veze koje su mi se same nudile, bez placanja, vec cu dignuti i kredit ako treba samo da se za nista ne moram boriti kad dodje nabitniji trenutak.

Kad mi je tata rekao tko mu se javio i ponudio "asistenciju", ja sam rekla neka ne radi od mene princezu, jer kako su druge zene tako cu i ja, tata je ostao popljuvan.
Eeeeee, ali je onda za nekoliko dana morao zvati Vezu (koja je bila na skijanju u Austriji), da spasi sto se spasiti dade, jer se stvar  gadno zakomplicirala.

Na pocetku sam mislila da ce ovo biti zacatavanje, a sad sam skuzila da ti saljem poruku odnosno moj stav da cu sljedeci put (ako Bog da)vjerojatno isto roditi u Petrovoj, ali ovaj put sa puno boljim planom poroda, nazovimo to tako    :Wink:

----------


## samba

Mene je dr. Crvenković porodio i on me je gledao ultrazvučno cijelu trudnoću, ali me vodio Šime. Crveni je super, doduše, oni su mene tamo dosta i mazili jer sam ležala u bolnici, ali vjerujem da su prema svim trudnicama korektni.

----------


## samba

Zaboravih napisati da sam i ja nakon poroda imala dosta pritužbi na Petrovu, na te doktore, ali sad vidim da sam tada bila puna dojmova, emocija, pa sam to tako intenzivno proživjela. Kad gledam danas, da nije bilo dr. Šimunića, Crvenkovića, Kasuma, Strelca i dr. Pavičić ja danas SIGURNO ne bih imala svoju djevojčicu jer su i oni koji su najveći stručnjaci jedva sretno okončali moju trudnoću i spasili mene i bebu.

----------


## Frida

> Zaboravih napisati da sam i ja nakon poroda imala dosta pritužbi na Petrovu, na te doktore, ali sad vidim da sam tada bila puna dojmova, emocija, pa sam to tako intenzivno proživjela. Kad gledam danas, da nije bilo dr. Šimunića, Crvenkovića, Kasuma, Strelca i dr. Pavičić ja danas SIGURNO ne bih imala svoju djevojčicu jer su i oni koji su najveći stručnjaci jedva sretno okončali moju trudnoću i spasili mene i bebu.


Kasum  :Evil or Very Mad:  ?! Ajde da netko ima pozitivno iskustvo s njim.

----------


## samba

Pa nabrojala sam cijeli tim, inače, imam i ja jednu anegdotu vezanu uz njega, ali ne bih iznosila ovako javno  :Wink:  .

----------


## Frida

Može pp?  :Wink:

----------


## GOGA

Cure ja sam IVF trudnica zahvaljujući dr Crvenkoviću koji me do toga doveo svojim zalaganjem, strpljenjem, humanošću i razumijevanjem. Nikad, baš nikad,nije se postavio iznad mene (kako to neki liječnici znaju) već smo parlamentarno o svemu razgovarali. Sada naravno kod njega vodim trudnoću i tako će i biti. On je inače i specijalist za UZV (posebno za color dopler).
Uz njeega moram spomenuti jednu divnu ženu, njegovu dobru kolegicu, dr. Pavičić. Također stručna, jednostavna za komunikaciju,nježna i silno predana svom poslu. Ona me vodi kada je moj doc odsutan (godišnji, kongres i sl.)
Nasmijalo me ono u vezi dr Kasuma. On dugo radi u bolnici, ima iskustva ali mu je stav prema pacijentu problematičan. Nema s njim razgovora, a zna biti i grub. No, u njegovu stručnost ne ulazim. Imala sam i ja malu epizodu s njim ali ja se nisam dala zbuniti. Ja sam imala kontra strategiju-da ne padam na njegovu ukočenost i ego (on je docent i predaje studošima), već sam ga "otopila". Čak smo sad u dobroj komunikaciji, padne koja šala i sl.
Budući da sam zbog liječenja steriliteta često boravila u Petrovoj (operacije, IVF, hospitalizacija nakon začeća) mogu vam reći da baš nije jednostavno izabrati liječnika za porod. Vi možete izabrati liječnika koji će vam kontrolirati trudnoću, ali kad dobijete trudove i dotrčite u bolnicu na porod, tog liječnika možda neće biti. Čak i da prije poroda ležite na odjelu iz nekog razloga, to vam se isto može desiti. To se često dešavalo, da vas porodi osoba koja vas nikad u životu nije vidjela. Naručiti svog liječnika da vam bude na porodu zahtjeva prethodni razgovor s njim a možda i podmirenje nekih troškova. Na vrijeme se raspitajte o tome.
Inače postoji i legenda u Petrovoj, to je dr Blajić. Iskusan porodničar (radi to preko 20 godina), radi na odjelu sa prof. Ivanišević. Vrhunski  liječnik koji mi je puno pomogao prije nego što smo uopće dijagnosticirali sterilitet, vrlo otvoren i jednostavan, ali naravno i za njega vrijedi ono što sam gore napisala -želite li ga na porodu morate se o tome na vrijeme dogovoriti.
Eto, to su moja iskustva,a na vama je da odlučite. Nadam se da sam pomogla.
 :Heart:

----------


## Frida

> Nasmijalo me ono u vezi dr Kasuma. On dugo radi u bolnici, ima iskustva ali mu je stav prema pacijentu problematičan. Nema s njim razgovora, a zna biti i grub. No, u njegovu stručnost ne ulazim. Imala sam i ja malu epizodu s njim ali ja se nisam dala zbuniti. Ja sam imala kontra strategiju-da ne padam na njegovu ukočenost i ego (on je docent i predaje studošima), već sam ga "otopila". Čak smo sad u dobroj komunikaciji, padne koja šala i sl.


To mu ne daje za pravo da se prema ženama ponaša kao prema stvarima, ego triperima nije mjesto u bolnicama, posebno ne u Klinici za ženske bolesti i porode! Što se tiče kontra strategije, mislim da sam baš u čekaonici hitne ambulante u Petrovoj pronašla letak sa napucima za medicinsko osoblje, da ne duljim između ostalog u njemu piše da se medicinsko osoblje MORA prilagoditi pacijentu, a ne obrnuto. Ja sam dragog doka spustila na zemlju i od onda nema više nikakve komunikacije (bio je moj liječnik skoro godinu dana, naime toliko sam ga ja pokušavala motivirati za neki razgovor). Dok. Pavičić je stvarno divna, kada bi dolazila u vizitu znala je sve o svim ženama koje su ležale u sobi, bez obzira na to bile njezine pacijentice ili ne, bila je moj drugi izbor. 

Pomogla si, barem meni, i ja sam sada kod Crvenkovića, nadam se da ćemo se dogovoriti i za porod. Thanks.  :Love:

----------


## samba

Ja sam dok sam ležela u bolnici znala otić do porte na onu ploču vidjet ko je dežuran jer sam se očekivala svaki tren porodit, pa bi mi bilo draže da je netko od mojih liječnika. Međutim, taj dan me Crvenković pregledao i odmah dojurio za mnom u sobu i pod nož. Imala sam sreće da je taj dan baš on bio dežuran, a bio je u mom timu... nekako mi bilo lakše, odmah sam si mislila, taj me čovjek gleda tu već mjesec i po svaki dan, pa bit će valjda pažljiv i obazriv. Inače, Crvenković je meni zakon u viziti, uvijek se šalio, znao mi je tresti krevet, uvijek nešto dobacivao, skidao mi kosu sa spavačice.... ma super doktor :D

----------


## Romy

P.S. Dali je neka od vas vodila trudnoću kod dok. crvenkovića u quote="Frida"]

Bok svima!
Ja sam bila kod njega jednom na ultrazvuku, pristojan i ok....bila sam previše prestrašena da bi uočavala sitnice. Specijalizirao je u bolnici Cedar na Beverly Hillsu!Vau!
 BTW Frida, imaš pp! No, tamo sam ti spomenula Matijevića sa Sv. Duha...on je meni super, čula sam od dosta ljudi-medicinske struke da im je on jedan od the best u Hrv...Studirao je zajedno sa mojim zaručnikom i stvarno je pristojan...ono što tebe zanima jest da sam ja Matijevića pitala za Crvenkovića u petrovoj i rekao mi je da je jako dobar- inače doktori nisu baš solidarni, tako da pretpostavljam da to nešto i znači. Još je i specijalist. Samo hrabro 
Bye  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Romy

P.S. Dali je neka od vas vodila trudnoću kod dok. crvenkovića u quote="Frida"]

Bok svima!
Ja sam bila kod njega jednom na ultrazvuku, pristojan i ok....bila sam previše prestrašena da bi uočavala sitnice. Specijalizirao je u bolnici Cedar na Beverly Hillsu!Vau!
 BTW Frida, imaš pp! No, tamo sam ti spomenula Matijevića sa Sv. Duha...on je meni super, čula sam od dosta ljudi-medicinske struke da im je on jedan od the best u Hrv...Studirao je zajedno sa mojim zaručnikom i stvarno je pristojan...ono što tebe zanima jest da sam ja Matijevića pitala za Crvenkovića u petrovoj i rekao mi je da je jako dobar- inače doktori nisu baš solidarni, tako da pretpostavljam da to nešto i znači. Još je i specijalist. Samo hrabro 
Bye  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Romy

P.S. Dali je neka od vas vodila trudnoću kod dok. crvenkovića u quote="Frida"]

Bok svima!
Ja sam bila kod njega jednom na ultrazvuku, pristojan i ok....bila sam previše prestrašena da bi uočavala sitnice. Specijalizirao je u bolnici Cedar na Beverly Hillsu!Vau!
 BTW Frida, imaš pp! No, tamo sam ti spomenula Matijevića sa Sv. Duha...on je meni super, čula sam od dosta ljudi-medicinske struke da im je on jedan od the best u Hrv...Studirao je zajedno sa mojim zaručnikom i stvarno je pristojan...ono što tebe zanima jest da sam ja Matijevića pitala za Crvenkovića u petrovoj i rekao mi je da je jako dobar- inače doktori nisu baš solidarni, tako da pretpostavljam da to nešto i znači. Još je i specijalist. Samo hrabro 
Bye  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Romy

P.S. Dali je neka od vas vodila trudnoću kod dok. crvenkovića u quote="Frida"]

Bok svima!
Ja sam bila kod njega jednom na ultrazvuku, pristojan i ok....bila sam previše prestrašena da bi uočavala sitnice. Specijalizirao je u bolnici Cedar na Beverly Hillsu!Vau!
 BTW Frida, imaš pp! No, tamo sam ti spomenula Matijevića sa Sv. Duha...on je meni super, čula sam od dosta ljudi-medicinske struke da im je on jedan od the best u Hrv...Studirao je zajedno sa mojim zaručnikom i stvarno je pristojan...ono što tebe zanima jest da sam ja Matijevića pitala za Crvenkovića u petrovoj i rekao mi je da je jako dobar- inače doktori nisu baš solidarni, tako da pretpostavljam da to nešto i znači. Još je i specijalist. Samo hrabro 
Bye  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GOGA

Drago mi je da vas se nekoliko javilo s pozitivnim iskustvom s dr. Crvenković i dr. Pavičić. Lijepo je da još ima visoko stručnih liječnika a tako pristupačnih i jednostavnih, kojima nije teško zagrliti pacijenta kad mu je teško i reći riječi utjehe. Netko drugi na njihovom mjestu bi nosio nos visoko. Zaista sam sretna što sam u njihovim rukama.
Inače dr. Crvenković i operira - laparoskopija i histeroskopija. To su manji zahvati kad imate npr. endometriozu, miome, polipe, vanmaterična trudnoća,...   Mene je operirao 2 puta. Prošlo je kao šala, ima jako sigurnu ruku i nema nikakvih komplikacija nakon zahvata.
Inače, sve pohvale odjelu CEF na kojem rade dotični liječnici (vodi ga dr. Šimunić). Najmoderniji odjel u toj staroj bolnici, klimu u sobama imaju već dosta dugo, svaka soba kupaonu i WC (što je za druge odjele u Petrovoj luksuz), sestre su jako prijazne i pomažu maksimalno, dobre volje,.....
Ako vas zbog trudnoće moraju hospitalizirati probajte se dočepati tog odjela (često tamo i šalju trudnice jer su odjeli patologije obično bukirani).
Naravno u ovim riječima hvale ćemo izostaviti kuhara bolnice jer su mu jela više nego često nejestiva i svaka žena koja ostaje neko vrijeme u bolnici organizira, barem povremeno, dostavu hrane izvana (roditelji, svekrva,... Rubelj).
Sretno!

----------


## Frida

Ja sam ležala CEFu dva puta, slažem se apsolutno, sestre su zakon. Kada sam prvi puta ležala cure su se žalile na glavnu sestru Matildu, ja tada nisam ni vidjela. Kada sam drugi puta došla ona je radila. Na prijemu mi je trebala izvaditi krv (meni je to najgora moguća stvar u životu, rađe bi da mi izvadi bubreg  :Smile:  ). Ja u panici, čula sam da je zločesta, kad ono žena super, izvadi mi krv, niš nisam ni osjetila, šali se samnom, smije se, pita me koliko ostajem kod njih, ma mrak. Što se tiče kuhinje ja sam samo doručkovala, ručak je kuhala sveki, a večerala sam voće. Hranu nije lijepo ni vidjeti ali mislim da je to u svim bolnicama tako. Kada bi cijela Petrova bila kao CEF ...

----------


## tweety

Evo i mene. nisam se htjela prije javiti jer je moje iskustvo sa CEF-om bilo preko znjore pa sam cekala ostale cure, cije mozda nije.
Dakle, svi redom, prof. Simunic, dr. Crveknovic, dr. Pavicic bili su divni prema meni, skupa sa sestrama s kojima sam dosla u doticaj, dok su sanirali na meni nemar svojih kolega.
Svo troje su bili prepuni suosjecanja dok su mi strugali po rani i svaki puta (a radili su to dva puta dnevno) objasnjavali su mi zasto nije dobro da mu u ovom slucaju daju anesteziju.
Moram priznati da sam namjerno skicala kako se odnose prema drugim zenama. Ostala sam u malom pozitivnom shoku, kad sam skuzila da dr. Simunic zna ime svakoj trudnici koju sretne na hodniku, da sa svakom stane i poprica, da nekima od njih na brzinu kaze sto ih sve danas ceka od pretraga, ali da ce o tome vise porazgovarati kasnije....itd.
sve u svemu bi9la sam ugodno iznenadjena ovim odjelom

----------


## stelerina

Ja sam kod dr. Trošelja u Petrovoj, stvarno mi je za sad super. Interesira me da li je netko možda vodio trudnoću kod njega

----------


## čokolada

Moja sadašnja dr. u Petrovoj je D.Pavičić, a nekoliko UZV mi je radio i dr.Crvenković. Oboje su liječnici kod kojih se dobro osjećam, TOPLI i srdačni (za razliku od ponekih drugih   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------


## dolega

toliko sam danas sretna da to moram podijeliti s vama.
kako je petrova inace na zlu glasu (ja nisam imala loša iskustva)
evo malo pozitive:

moja ujna je jučer ostala (na termin) jer ctg nije pokazivao uredne otkucaje.cijeli dan su bebu pratili,a do danas se nalaz poboljšao.
jutros joj je došao muž i bio s njom do 16h,a tad sam joj ja malo došla praviti društvo.u to vrijeme su počeli lagani trudovi.
da ne duljim-bila sam s njom do 20,40h da mi nitko živ nije rekao da moram ići.čak mi je sestra dala stolicu da sjedim pored nje dok je na ctg-u.mi smo lijepo šetale i odradile trudove zajedno(samo što mene nije boljelo  :Razz:  )
oprostile smo se kad su je odveli u box.rodila je u 21.50 malenu curicu s kojom je hvala bogu sve u redu.
sad smo se upravo čule i presretna što je sve super prešlo,i bez epi

----------


## Felix

super za petrovu!   :Smile:   nadam se da to nije izolirani slucaj.

----------


## Nikiva

> super za petrovu!    nadam se da to nije izolirani slucaj.


ja sam rodila u prvom mjesecu u petrovoj i bilo mi je super.stvarno nemam nikakav prigovor na nikoga.
svi su bili fini, pristojni i uljudni.neznam jel to bio takav mjesec ili kaj, al ja atvarno nemam prigovor
 :D

----------


## Nera11

Ja sam rodila u Petrovoj u 11.mj.2005 i moram priznati da mi je porod super prosao. Nisam imala nikakve veze iako su me sve frendice upozoravale da obavezno nadem nekog. Osim sestre na prijemu koja je  djelovala nezainteresirano i ispisivanje podataka je trajalo i trajalo, sve ostalo je super proslo. Cak su mi nudili i epiduralnu koju sam odbila. Primalja je bila mlada ali je super obavila porod. Doktori su bili jako susretljivi i dali su odgovore na sva moja pitanja, a bilo ih je dosta. Iako mi je bilo prvi put nemam nikakvih trauma i sljedeci put sigurno idem u Petrovu.

----------


## svizac

> Doktori su bili jako susretljivi i dali su odgovore na sva moja pitanja, a bilo ih je dosta. Iako mi je bilo prvi put nemam nikakvih trauma i sljedeci put sigurno idem u Petrovu.


Ista stvar. Fenomenalno iskustvo u Petrovoj. Planiram još djece i svaki put planiram u Petrovu. Doktori super, sestre super, babice super. Sve 5.

----------


## AnaDelVito

cure, vi koje ste nedavno rodile u petrovoj - zanima me kakve su sobe, koliko nas je u sobi i kako je s bebama u sobi, kako je s posjetama isto me zanimna i za sv. duh. znam da je o tome već pisano, ali me zanimaju friška iskustva. imam mogućnost ići i u jednu i u drugu bolnicu, pa ne znam za koju da se odlučim.

----------


## finally mommy

> cure, vi koje ste nedavno rodile u petrovoj - zanima me kakve su sobe, koliko nas je u sobi i kako je s bebama u sobi, kako je s posjetama isto me zanimna i za sv. duh. znam da je o tome već pisano, ali me zanimaju friška iskustva. imam mogućnost ići i u jednu i u drugu bolnicu, pa ne znam za koju da se odlučim.


ja rodila prije 4 mj. u petrovoj.
u sobi je 10 kreveta, ali uopće mi nije bilo loše.
kupaone i wc-i su stari al se čiste svakih sat vremena i nikad nisam došla a da je bilo prljavo.
bebe dovoze u 6, 9 (ostaju dok ne ode vizita pedijatar), 12, 15, 18, 21.
bebice budu s vama oko 45 min, osim kao što rekoh ujutro u 9 kad pedijatar dolazo vidjeti bebice.
posjete-meni su svi dolazili kak su htjeli, samo se moraš malo sakrit u pokrajnji hodnik.  :Wink:  samo ne smiju ulazit u sobe.
službeno su od 16 do 17 sati.
sestre za babinjače su super, a one za bebe su često živčane.

----------


## AnaDelVito

jel to znači da u petrovoj nema rooming in, može li se to posebno tražiti. tata vidi bebu samo na porodu ili i za vrijeme posjeta?

----------


## Nera11

Mislim da mozes traziti rooming in samo ako si u posebnom apartmanu. Tata moze vidjeti bebu za vrijeme posjeta, ali samo na minutu. Pokazu im bebe na vratima sobe za novorodencad. Meni muz nije bio na porodu ali je bio ispred  vrata rodilista i babica mu je pokazala Luciju odmah nakon poroda, ali isto na trenutak.

----------


## svizac

Ja sam rodila u petrovoj prije 2 i pol mjeseca. Super iskustvo.

U sobi je po 10 kreveta - meni je bilo genijalno, imala sam super društvo i puno smo si pomagali - dijelili sokove, čokoladu, žene sa više iskustva su mi pokazale kako koristiti izdajalicu, kad nisam mogla odmah doma i kad sam plakala tješile su me. SUPER. Nikad ne bi htjela biti sama u apartmanu.

WC-i su stari ali čisti. Čistačice su super i stvarno puno rade ali neke žene jednostavno ne znaju za sobom pobrisati pa je to malo koma.

Tuševi su kao i WCi stari ali čisti. Najbolje je iči tuširati se odmah nakon ručka jer nema nikoga a čistačice ih prije ručka počiste. Ili odmah ujutro kad je buđenje u 5.

Bebe se dobivaju u 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, i 21. Otprilike. Bebe su s mamama cca 1 sat. Subotom i nedjeljom su znale biti od 10 do 12 bebe s nama. 

Sestre za bebice su bile super. Meni su puno pomogle sa dojenjem. Štogod da sam pitala i tražila pomoć bile su super.

Sestre za babinjače su isto bile jako simpatične i pristupačne.

Hrana je okay ali meni nije bilo dovoljno. Falili su mi među obroci pa su mi moji nosili.

Posjete su službeno od 16 do 17 ali mogu ti doći u bilo koje vrijeme donjeti stvari i popričati samo ne smiju u sobe.

Pedijatrice su bile odlične, doktori na viziti također. 

Kaj se mog iskustva tiče sve u superlativu.

----------


## spooky

Moje iskustvo s Petrovom je tak-tak. Porod i ekipa na porodu mi je bila Ok.Kod prvog poroda sam bila zbunjena i izgubila sam se u svemu pa nisam niti tražila ništa posebno. Dobila sam drip i rezali su me, bebu sam dobila na minutu itd...
Drugi put sam znala što me čeka pa sam se drugačije i postavila. Izbjegla sam epiziotomiju, drip su mi uvalili, ali samo zadnjih 5 minuta pa nije bilo strašno, bebu sam dobila odmah na prsa.

----------


## Princeza

Ajme kako sam sretna što sam naišla na ovu temu  :D  Planiram roditi u Petrovoj, zapravo nisam bila ziher bi li ili ne, jer su se svi grozili te Petrove. Sad vidim da nije tako loše, dapače, ima jako puno pozitivnih iskustava, što ovdje na Rodi, a ponešto sam čula od ljudi koje znam...
Je li netko bio kod dr. Starčevića? Ja sam radila neki dan UTZ kod njega i čini mi se ok, vidim da ga još nitko nije spomenuo...
Je li muž/dečko mora proći onaj trudnički tečaj da bi prisustvovao porodu? (pretpostavljam da da) Koliko traje taj tečaj, da li se plaća i kako to izgleda?

----------


## Frida

Tečaj za tate je obavezan, plaća se 400 kuna, za ostalo će ti se vjerojatno javiti neka od cura koja ga je prošla, mi nismo stigli   :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

moj naklon doktorima i sestrama odjela PT 1  :Smile:

----------


## elie

ja sam u dilemi: petrova ili SD, za petrovu imam preporuku za dr. Djelmisa i dr. Ivanisevic. jel netko bio kod njih i kakvo je iskustvo?
imam jos dosta vremena, ali htjela bih dobro promisliti (sto zapravo i radim od prvog casa kad sam saznala da sam trudna)...

----------


## elie

e da, ja bih sto je prirodniji porod, dakle, bez rezanja i dripa, ali da imam mogucnost epiduralne ako shvatim da ne mogu izdrzat bol (sto cete, prvorotkinja sam, pa se bojim).
i da me ne sibnu na carski jer im je tako lakse, a opet da ne cekaju predugo ako se stvari zakompliciraju

----------


## nanov

elie ja sam se vodila kod dr. djelmiša i dr. Ivanišević. i o oboje mogu reci samo riječi hvale. divni su, susretljivi... a porađao me jedan mladi doktor koji radi u njihovom timu, dr.Danko Bljajić. jel ima netko iskustva s njim? moje iskustvo je super i svakom bi ga preporučila.

----------


## twinmama

U Petrovoj je sve ok dok si ti pacijent koji se potpuno predaje u njihove stručne ruke.Dakle prvorotke rijetko izbjegnu epiziotomiju,o prirodnom porodu da ne govorim.Ja sam morala na carski(jedna je bebica bila u poprečnom,a druga u položaju zatkom) 
Stalno sam napominjala da u tom slučaju nikako ne želim opću anesteziju,već spinalnu,da mogu koliko-toliko prisustvovati porodu i odmah vidjeti svoje bebe.
Dr neznamkaksezove rekao mi je da ću se o tome dogovoriti s anesteziologom.Međutim,upitnik o anesteziji ispunjavala je sestra,a ja sam trebala odgovoriti samo na pitanja sa da ili ne.
Ulazimo u salu i pripremaju me,tada skrušeno upitam u kakvu ću ja anesteziju,oni odgovaraju:niš se ne brinite.Pitam ponovo,onda mi netko napokon odgovara :
-u opću,osim ako nema kontraindikacija
-Zašto?! pitam
-radi komoditeta,lakše je vama,a i nama
-odgovaram im da sam jela prije sat vremena
Napokon dobivam spinalnu  :Rolling Eyes:  
Mislim,tamo nitko ne mari za tvoje želje i stavove.Rade onako kako je njima najlakše i misle da je to uvijek i za ženu najbolja opcija.
Odjel za babinjače sa carskim rezom je san(što se izgleda tiče)nasuprot onom gdje leže žene koje su rodile vaginalno.
Bili smo dovoljno dugo da upoznam i jedan i drugi.
Mogla bi pisati do sutra što se dojenja tiče,ali to je druga tema

----------


## Frida

> e da, ja bih sto je prirodniji porod, dakle, bez rezanja i dripa, ali da imam mogucnost epiduralne ako shvatim da ne mogu izdrzat bol (sto cete, prvorotkinja sam, pa se bojim).
> i da me ne sibnu na carski jer im je tako lakse, a opet da ne cekaju predugo ako se stvari zakompliciraju


hm, ako želiš prirodni porod u Petrovoj čeka te velika borba, oni su po difoltu bolnica za patologije, tamo doktori porađaju, žena je najčešće objekt bez neke prevelike mogućnosti izbora.
Ako će ti trudnoću pratiti isti doktori pokušaj sa njima razgovarati o svojim željama, možda se i uspiješ dogovoriti.

----------


## Princeza

> porađao me jedan mladi doktor koji radi u njihovom timu, dr.Danko Bljajić. jel ima netko iskustva s njim? moje iskustvo je super i svakom bi ga preporučila.


ja ga poznam ne kao pacijentica, nego ovako i nadam se da će biti dežuran kada budem rađala jer i privatno i profesionalno o njemu znam samo najbolje   :Naklon:

----------


## elie

*frida i twinmama,* to je tocno ono sto sam i mislila. a nekako mi je zao da se pripremam za porod, vjezbam, masiram, skacem po lopti i onda me npr. netko po defaultu zareze, odnosno, bez razloga krene s intervencijama a mene nitko ne sljivi ni pol posto.   :Evil or Very Mad:  nisam jos donijela konacnu odluku, zapravo me za SD najvise brine navala na njih - kad je guzva, tesko da ce se itko imati vremena baviti individualnim zeljama...

----------


## elie

e da, i jos me muci to sto Petrova nema mogucnosti za rooming in, i sto ne znam kak se mogu dijete i mama priviknuti na dojenje ak su skupa max. 2 sata dnevno... 
zapravo, kad sve ovako postavim, logican je izbor SD, ali ipak imam ja i glede toga pitanja.

----------


## leonisa

> ja sam u dilemi: petrova ili SD, za petrovu imam preporuku za dr. Djelmisa i dr. Ivanisevic. jel netko bio kod njih i kakvo je iskustvo?
> imam jos dosta vremena, ali htjela bih dobro promisliti (sto zapravo i radim od prvog casa kad sam saznala da sam trudna)...


ja! i to 3,5 mj. lezala. po meni pravi izbor!
i danko je   :Kiss:   odlican tim.
 i ivanisevicka se zalaze za vaginalan, carski je njima zadnja opcija.

----------


## leonisa

> nanov prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  porađao me jedan mladi doktor koji radi u njihovom timu, dr.Danko Bljajić. jel ima netko iskustva s njim? moje iskustvo je super i svakom bi ga preporučila.
> 
> 
> jer i privatno i profesionalno o njemu znam samo najbolje


i ja!

----------


## svizac

Za razliku od twinmama mene su u Petrovoj sve pitali. Možda sam imala sreće jer nije bilo gužve ali sječam se da je doktor ušao pri završetku svoje smjene i 30 minuta razgovarao sa mnom i Mmom o epiduralnoj i pomogao nam da donesemo pravu odluku za nas. Sestre su bile jako susretljive a babica je bila fenomenalna. Za sve su me prvo pitali, čak i za epiziotomiju. Nažalost ja sam imala malih komplikacija jer se Ema zamotala oko pupčane vrpce i držala ju je jednom rukom. Uz mene su na kraju bili MM, doktorica, doktor, babica i anesteziologinja i svi sa mnom disali i pomagali mi. Na kraju su me uz moje odobrenje malo reznuli a doktorica me zašila fenomenalno. Moja ginekologinja je rekla da se uopće ne vidi, da izgleda kao da nikad nisam rodila.

Eli – što se tiće dojenja, Petrova istina ima rooming in samo ako si platiš privatni apartman ali nama su bebače nosili svakih 3 sata a s nama su bili po sat vremena što znači da smo ih dobivali svakih 2 sata de facto.

Carski je u svakom slučaju zadnja opcija. 

Ne bi poimence hvalila niti jednog doktora ni babice ni sestre jer su prema meni svi bili odlični. 

Ja mislim da je najbitnija da ako je osoba pozitivna i uljudna da se onda tako svi prema tebi ponašaju. Ja i MM smo došli u sred noči i od početka smo bili odlično raspoloženi jer je došao dugo očekivani dan. MM je nasmijavao sve prisutne uključujući i mene i super smo se družili sa osobljem u rodilištu.

----------


## leonisa

twinmama zaboravila sam napisati da u petrovoj zapravo nagovaraju na spinalnu (naravno osim ako postoje neke zdravstvene zapreke). znam jer sam tamo lezala ne dovoljno dugo vec predugo. ako je hitan carski onda je opca i to koliko znam u 100% slucajeva.

----------


## nanov

i ja ga znam privatno i stavrno je divan čovjek!!

----------


## elie

puno hvala na iskustvima! bas sam u fazi intenzivnog mozganja, tako da mi sve sto cujem puno znaci.   :Smile:

----------


## Hobita

Lijepi pozdrav svim mamicama!

Mili i ja čekamo našu (nadam se) prvu bebicu koja bi nam trebala stići na proljeće. U 11. sam tjednu i u stanju apsolutne sreće i apsolutnog straha.
Otkako sam otkrila ovaj forum, stalno čitam vaše priče, iskustva, pitanja i smijem se, veselim i drhtim sa svakom od vas. Ne moram vam ni reći koliko mi je ovaj forum postao bitan. Za svako pitanje koje mi padne na pamet (trenutno osjećam kao da jedino što u glavi imam su upitnici?!), odgovor prvo potražim i nađem ovdje.

Prije i sada moje stanje prati dr. Vrčić (Hilarus + Petrova) pa me zanima ima li tko kakva iskustva s njim na porodu. Znam da je još rano za to i da me još puno čeka do tog trenutka, ali sad me to drži i ne mogu si pomoć i upomoć!

Hvala unaprijed na svakom podijeljenom iskustvu!

----------


## svizac

Meni je Vrčić bio na porodu i bio je fenomenalan. Ja sam jako zadovljna.

----------


## Mirta30

meni je pratio trudnoću
bio na porodu (carski) 
sve 5

----------


## Hobita

> meni je pratio trudnoću
> bio na porodu (carski) 
> sve 5


Hvala, Mirta30 i svizac! Mirnija sam...   :Smile:

----------


## Iana27

Lijep pozdrav od jedne jos uvijek cekalice svog bebaca...Trebam jednu uslugu/savjet/komentar...Prijateljica mi je trudna i ide u Petrovu roditi bebu...zanima je da li je Dr. Blaić ok..ona nista ne zna o njemu, ja jos manje...pa ako nesto znate bila bi Vam zahvalna u njeno ime!!

----------


## elie

ja cula sve ok o njemu, da je malo sutljiv ali ok.

----------


## Iana27

*Elie* hvala ti na informaciji...prenjet cu joj..vjerovatno jako malo trudnica ide kod njega sto mi je  :? , a valjda ce i ona nesto uspjet saznati...u svakom slucaju, hvala ti!!

----------


## leonisa

dr. Blajic sutljiv   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
sve samo ne to! ovako, nek se pripremi na sale i posalice, neke komentare koji ce joj se ciniti  :shock: , ali to je on, zbog toga je simpa. on je sef rodilista i u svom poslu stvarno strucan i dobar.

mislim da je elie mislila na dr. Bljaica...on bi mogao biti sutljiviji.ali dr. Blaic definitivno ne.

----------


## leonisa

> ali dr. Blaic definitivno ne.


Blajic (Jozo) (Bljaic je Danko)

----------


## svizac

Blaic definitivno nije sutljiv. On nam je dolazio u vizitu jer je sef rodilista i uvijek nas je toliko nasmijavao. Ona je meni super. Prema prvorodkinjama se ponasao jako zastitnicki onak ocinski. Super je.

----------


## Felix

> ali dr. Blaic definitivno ne.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Blajic (Jozo) (Bljaic je Danko)


mladjahni danko je *bljajic* (isli smo zajedno u gimnaziju)

----------


## leonisa

:smajl se lupa po glavi: zapetljali su mi se prsti

----------


## nanov

viš kak je to zanimljivo.. svi hvale Jozu, al meni osobno se Jozo zamjeril kad je došel u vizitu (ja sam bila prvorotkinja!!) i pogleda me dolje, i imal je kaj vidjet. međica naotečena, hemeroidi divovske veličine itd, a njegov komentar mrtav hladan je bio ".... malo nas hemeroidid muće...." MALO???? ja sam umirala od bolova!! doma se još dva tjedna nisam mogla iz kreveta dići, a da ne pričam o odlascima na wc    :Crying or Very sad:  

tako da ja Jozu imam u ne baš liejpom sjećanju. al do tada je bio super pošto sam se vodila kod prof. Đelmiša.

al zato opet ponavljam me porodil Dankec.... kojem se zahvaljujem do neba na divnom i posebnom porodu    :Shy kiss:

----------


## Iana27

Joj cure, super, hvala na ovim informacijama...frendica se odlucila da ide do kraja trudnoce kod njega i rekla mi je da ce probati dogovoriti da joj dode, ukoliko nece biti dezuran, na porod ( valjda ce htjeti??). A uz sve to nada se da ce joj dozvoliti sto prirodniji porod...ja joj drzim fige, jer ja osobno jos uvijek nemam nikakvih iskustava sa Petrovom i ne znam koliko je to moguce...Vjerovatno ovisi od doktora do doktora...a ja se nadam da je on pozitiva jer ukoliko ona prode dobro , ja cu jednog lijepog dana kod njega....ak ne ode u ponziju dok se meni to ne desi!!   :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Petrova i prirodni porod?
jako, jako teško :/
nije ni drugdje cvijeće ako želiš prirodno rodit, ali Petrova je najveće rodilište s najviše patologija trudnoće, generalno njihov pogled na porod je uvjetovan svim tim, miljama daleko od prirodnog poroda (čast izuzecima ako ih ima, neka se ne uvrijede i neka postanu glasniji  :Smile: ) 
nekas se frendica ne nada, nego neka direktno pita što može očekivati, pa ako nije zadovoljna nek pita dalje.

----------


## elie

ja na kraju odustala od petrove...

----------


## lidach

*elie*- zašto si odustala od petrove?

----------


## Iana27

:shock:  :shock:  ups...fakat sam neinformirana.... Predpostavljam da onda moze zaboraviti na loptu, setanje umjesto lezanja, izbjegavanje epiziometrije, dripa.....javljam joj za sat vremena ovo!!

----------


## elie

ma ja sam ispocetka htjela na SD, onda mi se kao ponudila neka jaka 'veza' za petrovu, a kak sam trtaros, mislila sam da ne moze skodit. no, ne bih htjela bas sve te epi, drip i zato sam imala nekakvu rezervu i preispitivala jel mi to bas pametno. 
na kraju sam odahnula kad se veza 'odvezala', odnosno kad nije ispalo kak je trebalo, tako da ce ipak valjda bit kako sam isprva zamislila (zivim u nadi da cu uzet svoju loptu, da me nece bacit ko kukca na ledja i sl.)

----------


## Felix

> :shock:  :shock:  ups...fakat sam neinformirana.... Predpostavljam da onda moze zaboraviti na loptu, setanje umjesto lezanja, izbjegavanje epiziotomije, dripa.....javljam joj za sat vremena ovo!!


u petrovoj? mogu samo reci:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
nek odustane od petrove dok moze. osim ako ima jako, jako debelu vezu, i ta veza je fleksibilna po pitanju izbjegavanja intervencija.

----------


## Iva_2007

i meni vodi trudnoću dr. Vrčić  :D   :Heart:  i sve pohvale stvarno je predivan...

----------


## Hobita

> Lijepi pozdrav svim mamicama!
> 
> Mili i ja čekamo našu (nadam se) prvu bebicu koja bi nam trebala stići na proljeće. U 11. sam tjednu i u stanju apsolutne sreće i apsolutnog straha.
> Otkako sam otkrila ovaj forum, stalno čitam vaše priče, iskustva, pitanja i smijem se, veselim i drhtim sa svakom od vas. Ne moram vam ni reći koliko mi je ovaj forum postao bitan. Za svako pitanje koje mi padne na pamet (trenutno osjećam kao da jedino što u glavi imam su upitnici?!), odgovor prvo potražim i nađem ovdje.
> 
> Prije i sada moje stanje prati dr. Vrčić (Hilarus + Petrova) pa me zanima ima li tko kakva iskustva s njim na porodu. Znam da je još rano za to i da me još puno čeka do tog trenutka, ali sad me to drži i ne mogu si pomoć i upomoć!
> 
> Hvala unaprijed na svakom podijeljenom iskustvu!


Naletila sam na ovaj svoj prvi post pa hajde da napišem što je bilo na kraju.
Dr. Vrčić mi je bio na porodu i bio je super, ugasio nam je i svjetlo u boksu kako bi imala više mira i mogla se bolje koncentrirati na disanje. Poslije je čak i fotkao bubicu najslađu, MM i mene.
Svi smo bili veseli i zafrkavali se, u posljednjem trudu prije nego što je izašao moj maleni, sav ljubičast, ali najljepši, izjavila sam Vrčiću ljubav.   :Rolling Eyes:   :shock:    :Laughing:  
Danas kad razmišljam o svom porodu... bilo je divno i čarobno i opet bih sutra ako treba. 'Jedino' što mi kvari dojam je epiziotomija, istina u zadnji čas, u trudu, bebonja je imao 4kg i popriličnu glavicu, ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je moglo i bez toga. Ma čak ni taj rec nije bio big deal, pa ni šivanje poslije (taj sam dio maltene prespavala), a ni zarastanje, već to što mi nisu rekli da će mi ju napraviti. Eto, to me nekak najviše boli u toj priči.
Ostalo, sve 5. S Vrčićem bi i u parku pod drvetom rodila.  :Love:  
Došao nas je obići i svaki dan poslije poroda na babinjačama. To mu je praksa koliko sam čula. A meni je značilo.

----------


## franica

U Petrovoj sam rodila 2 puta, a evo uskoro se spremam tamo i treći put. Mogu reći sve super. Naravno da je to sve subjektivni doživljaj i puno ovisi o tome kako zamišljate svoj porod, što očekujete i što vam je bitno. S obzirom da meni brijanje i klizma nisu neki "big dil" (nikad se dolje ne zapustim, a i ne mogu si zamisliti da kakam i rađam), s tim nisam imala problema. Drip nisam dobila - nitko mi nije ni nudio da bih morala odbiti. Prvi put je bila epiziotomija (nakon 10 dana sam sjedila na stolcu), drugi put ne. Vodenjak su mi prokinuli oba puta i tek tada sam osjetila malo jaču bol trudova i rodila nakon 45 min. Sve je to nekako kod mene završilo ekspresno tako da sada imam osjećaj da treći put moram juriti na prvi trud da nas malac ne iznenadi po putu. Po lopti, da su je i imali ne znam kad bih stigla skakati.
Ona 3 dana nakon poroda su mi prošla u blaženom raspoloženju i imam samo riječi pohvale za svo osoblje s kojim sam se susrela od prof. dr. mr. do teta koje su nam mijenjale plahte. Na sva pitanja koja sam im postavila dobila sam ljubazan odgovor. 
A tko još misli na hranu i zahod (nije baš bajan) kad ti malac u naručju ciki.....  :Wink:

----------


## kerida

meni je porod protekao ajmo reći ok, babica je radila sve i bila je jako dobra prema meni, dok je bila tamo.
doktor jako mlad i prestrašen, bilo mi ga je milo gledati   :Laughing:  , nisam se bojala jer je babica imala stvar 100% pod kontrolom kad se pojavila, to je onaj dio koji im zamjeram.
kad su mi došli trudovi za tiskanje ( iako sam prvorotka to ne možeš promašiti) babica mi je viknula iz drugog boksa da se strpim da će doći za 10 min. dok ovu gospođu zašiju :shock:  :shock: 
bila je sredina noći i druga je ekipa spavala jer smo samo dotična gospođa i ja rađale. 
kad su se udostojili doći trudovi su prošli i onda mi je onaj mladac skočio na trbuh i pogurao Ivu van.
sašio me drhtavom rukom tako-tako.
odjel babinjača-horor osam žena u sobi, bebe donesu našopane adaptiranim, sestre kako koja, ali nekog savjeta i topline nije baš bilo.
i sad dio zbog kojih ih mrzim.
drugi dan nakon poroda Iva je doslovce urlala sat vremena na prvom jutarnjem podoju i nakon svega ispovraćala sa mekonijem cijeli krevet, mene i sebe.
pozvala sam sestru i zamolila da je presvuče u čisto i suho, a ona je rekla da je bolje sad podojim , pa da će je presvući, što mi se činilo ok , pa sam poslušala.
cijeli taj dan su je donosili skorenu od tog mekonija i svaku sestru sam molila da ju presvuče i svaka je rekla ok i nije učinila ništa  :Evil or Very Mad:  
sorry na dugom postu ali još sam ljuta kao pas, nisam neka mimoza i medicinske sam struke i znam u kakvim uvjetima i za koje novce rade, ali oni su postali pravi pogon i izgubili humanost.
ukratko u Petrovu nikad više.

----------


## MissQ

Prije desetak dana sam rodila u Petrovoj. Ukratko - rađaona odlična, odjel za babinjače katastrofa. Za ekipu u rađaoni imam apsolutno sve riječi pohvale - osoblje, sestre i liječnici bili su fantastični i požrtvovni a moj porod koji je prijetio da završi na carski rez, završio je na klasičan način i vrlo brzo. Od početka otvaranja uz pomoć prostagladina do poroda proteklo je tek 4,5 sata,  uz epiduralnu (koja nije izazvala apsolutno nikakve nuspojave iako sam jako oklijevala da li da ju uzimam). 
Ono što je apsolutna katastrofa je odjel za babinjače. Trebalo bi ga sravniti sa zemljom, baciti bombu i graditi ga ponovo - krvavi WC-i koji se ne čiste dovoljno često, tuš kade bez zastora ili pomičnih vrata stare 50 godina, sobe u kojima leži 8 žena a prašina se kovitla cijeli dan.... neopisivo. Savjetovala bih svima da sa sobom nose mokre marmice za dezinfekciju WC daske i puno wc papira. 
Što je još gore - bebe dohranjuju (kršitelj koda)om (što neće priznati, a bebu donesu svu umrljanu oko usta i pospnu tako da se ne može probuditi na podoj) a mamama utjeruju osjećaj krivnje da nisu dobre majke zato što im dojenje ne ide. Sestre su kako koja, ima divnih i strpljivih ali ima i gadura koje boli džon ide li dojenje ili ne. Maleni i ja smo došli doma a da on nije znao cicati jer je navikao na bočicu, zbog čega mi je sa 3,300 na porodu i 3,000 pri izlasku iz bolnice 9. dan pao na 2.780 kg. Na sreću sada cica kao lav i nadam se da će početi dobivati na težini.   :Smile:

----------


## toffifeee

Ne znam jel to bilo na ovom topiku, ali ja opet ponavljam svoje iskustvo od poroda  koji je trajao punih 26 SATI!!!!!

NIKAD više u Petrovu!  S. sam rodila u Vinogradskoj i bila sam zadovoljna (OK mogli su me ipak malo ljepše zašiti   :Grin:  ).

----------


## leonisa

> Što je još gore - bebe dohranjuju (kršitelj koda)om


bas znas da s njime hrane ili naslucujes da je mil u igri?

----------


## ivana b

Kratko i jasno - rutina!! Užasno sam razočarana liječnicima.
Nema žene u sobi koja nije rodila uz epiz. i drip! Ja sam u njihovim očima sigurno bila budala jer sam odbila drip i prokidanje vodenjaka,što sam im morala i potpisati - ali i bez toga sam se uspješno i relativno bezbolno (osjećala sam samo blage bolove u križima) otvorila na čak 8cm.
Onda je stalo i nekoliko sati bez pomaka, pa mi je dr ipak prokinuo vodenjak (bez pitanja i najave   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). 
Na kraju su mi nalegli na rebra (a nisam ni to htjela u početku) jer malecka nije htjela van (velika cura od 4,5kg) a ctg je bio loš. Popucala iznutra-doslovce se raspala, napravili epiz.(vele 4 šava), nagnječen mjehur (mokrila sam preko katetera 2 tjedna!), izašlo mi samo pola posteljice pa su me pod općom kiretirali, izgubila dosta krvi pa su mi skoro dali transfuziju, nisam se mogla uopće dići iz kreveta prva 2 dana zbog anemije (sestre su mi čak mijenjale uloške i donosile piti), malecka skupila ešerihiju (koju ja btw.nisam imala   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) a i ja neku upalu jer mi je crp bio povišen.
Ostali smo u bolnici 10 dana.
Sestre su super, prilično prodojeće, trude se pokazati kako ispravno početi dojiti. Jedna nam je čak držala polusatno predavanje kako dojiti (tu imam samo 1 zamjerku - nije spomenula da se doji na zahtjev nego svaka 3 h),kupati bebu i očistiti pupak.
Bebe donose svaka 3 h,ukupno 6 puta, i s nama su po barem 1h a nekad i spoje 2 podoja.Primijetila sam da su je prvih dana nadohranjivali a noću je to obavezno.Hrane ih prokuhanim izdojenim mlijekom koje sestre više puta dnevno skupljaju po sobama.
Wc-i i kupaonice su sramotno prljavi pa sam se tuširala u prizemlju na patologiji   :Smile:  
Drugi porod sigurno neće biti u Petrovoj jer se tu moja želja za prirodnim porodom nije ostvarila.Rađala sam 15h,beba je bila velika,meni nitko nije ni procijenio širinu kostiju zdjelice - da jest, možda bi mi ponudili carski i poštedili me muke, a možda bi se tako i brže oporavila.Ovako još uvijek teško mokrim i boli me iznutra za poludit.. 
Eto, ukratko..

----------


## leonisa

ivana b  :Love:

----------


## ekica

> MissQ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što je još gore - bebe dohranjuju (kršitelj koda)om
> 
> 
> bas znas da s njime hrane ili naslucujes da je mil u igri?


evo da ti ja odgovorim, obzirom sam "friška" iz Petrove - iz usta sestre za bebe sam čula da hrane (kršitelj koda)om (pitala cimerica koja "nema mlijeka"  :Rolling Eyes:   što da kupi za doma za nadohranjivanje bebe tj. čime ih oni dohranjuju i sestra mrtva-hladna rekla (kršitelj koda)!!! 
A nadohranjuju ih obavezno po noći, po rasporedu u ponoć i 03:00, a preko dana po procjeni. Iako, i ova nadohrana u ponoć se može izbjeći tj. može se tražiti da donesu bebu nakon kupanja na podoj. 

Ovo što je *ivana b* napisala da hrane bebe izdojenim prokuhanim mlijekom, meni je prvi glas tj. barem nije tako na odjelu babinjača nakon carskog-1.kat (ja bi bila prvi kandidat za davati mlijeko obzirom sam ga imala u izobilju...)

[/b]

----------


## leonisa

ekica, hvala.

i ja znam da tamo ne daju izdojeno jer sam im nudila, po nekoliko deci, i na kraju proljevala u lavabo  :Sad:

----------


## čokolada

I ja sam relativno friško stigla  s 1. kata (carski). Sestre u sobama na intenzivnoj  vrlo su OK, neke izuzetno ljubazne i drage, samo jedna među njima namćor koji uopće ne otvara usta.
Za sestre iz dječje sobe nažalost imam samo riječi koje nisu za forum. Naglo su se poljubaznile tek zadnjeg(!) dana (nakon brojnih intevencija da mi se KONAČNO pomogne oko dojenja). Apsolutno svaka u prolazu osjeća potrebu zadignuti mi spavaćicu i stisnuti prebolnu bradavicu da vidim sve zvijezde (da, gospođo, baš tako se mora, palac i kažiprst moraju se dodirnuti *ispod*  bradavice. A kaj vas to boli?   :Rolling Eyes:  Jao što smo osjetljivi!)

Na moja pitanja mogu li mi pomoći postaviti bebu dobivala sam ove odgovore:

- pa naravno da je beba pospana, jela je, što bi je trebali izgladnjivati jer vi ne znate dojiti?
- nije jela, gladna je  (beba spava ko top, (kršitelj koda) curi oko usta))
- kaj bi vi kad nemate još mlijeka, evo vam bebu na malo maženja (5 min.)
- (nakon KRVNIČKOG štipanja bradavica već upaljenih cica i mog jauka, prezirno) : mama, mama, ako niste spremni pružiti svojoj bebi najbolje i pretrpjeti bol, onda odmah uzmite Bromergon.
- šta, opet ne znate dojiti? Pa jučer sam vam pokazala, kaj niste slušali?
- nemam ja vremena tu okolo pokazivati...kud bi došla da svima pokazujem?
- ako vi sami ne znate i ne želite naučiti, onda ništa ( i odnese bebu)!
- draga gospođo, (jedna suosjećajna) ne bu niš od vaših cica, najte se mučiti, ak u 6 dana beba nije navčila cicati uzmite Bromergon, kaj ne vidite da tu nema mlijeka?
- opet se niste masirali kako treba!!! Mora boljeti !!! Ovak treba masirati (slijedi horor od izdajanja i kao posljedica cice pune hematoma).
- nemojte vi tu meni sjedećki ili na rukama, ili nekakvi položaji...imate leći na bok i dojiti. Ja vam mogu staviti cicu bebi u usta jedino ako ležite, ne može drugačije (slijedi vuča i spljoštavanje bradavice i guranje iste prstima u usta)
- nakon prvog uspješnog pokušaja dojenja ulazi sestra i nakon 15 minuta odnosi bebu jer "mora na kupanje". Molim vas, ostavite mi je, upravo je počela vući po prvi put. Ne može, mora na kupanje! Nakon uvjeravanja i molbi, ipak mi je poslije kupanja vraća, na 15 minuta, i opet upravo kad smo opet uspjeli odnosi je. Ne može dulje ostati, mora na spavanje! 

Inače su majstori u nabijanju osjećaja krivnje onima kojima mlijeko kasni ili imaju upalu, uz razdragane pohvale uspješnijim cimericama!

Zadnjeg dana sestra je strpljivija, trudi se i kaže mi kako će sve biti super kad dođemo kući i oslobodimo se stresa (koji se stvorio tko zna otkuda?).

----------


## Maja

čoksa   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## la_mama

Potpisala bih ivanu b - bar dok sam ja bila tamo sestre su skupljale mlijeko po sobama. Nisam pitala, al pretpostavljam da su nadohranjivale bebe s tim mlijekom + adaptirano.

Pohvalila bih opstetičare i sestre na odjelu babinjača, bar što se tiče odnosa prema meni. Svi su bili jako jako ljubazni. Sestre spremne u svakom trenutku pomoći kod dojenja. Svaka je na kraju pomagala mi podojiti malenoga, nije bilo priče da "nemam mlijeka" i slično. Iako je mlijeko mojim cimericama dolazilo na hektolitre (meni na kapi). Zbog toga sam bila malo snervana, ali sam se uvjeravala da će sve to doći na svoje.

Zamjerku imam na babicu - bila je strašno hladna i poslovna, nimalo nismo bile povezane. Ustvari, vidjela sam je malo bolje tek kod tiskanja. Sve do tada su oko mene bili opstetičari (izmjenjivalo se njih nekoliko, vjerojatno su bili stažisti), povremeno provjeravali trudove, pažljivo mi govorili koliko sam otvorena, da porod ide dobro, hrabrili me, ...
A vjerojatno su bili ljubazni jer nisam postavljala neke dodatne zahtjeve   :Grin:  

Sada mi je žao što nisam postavila zahtjev da me ne reže ako baš ne mora, jer sam imala snage za kontrolirano tiskanje. Ali isto mislim da bi me babica recnula i napravila po svome, "jer sam bila prvorotka, i to je standard". Zanimljivo je da sve babinjače koje su bile sa mnom u sobi (treće do petorotke), odreda nisu bile rezane. To mi je potvrdilo ono šta su nam govorili na tečaju - da se ta epiziotomija ipak ne radi na svakoj rodilji, te da se radi procjena može li porod ići bez rezanja ili ne.

Voljela bih drugi porod obaviti u prirodnijem okruženju - bez dripa, prokidanja vodenjaka, epiziotomije, dolantina, ... Ako to budu bili spremni u Petrovoj, može opet tamo. Ako ne, ima i drugih rodilišta   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

coksa  :Love:  
imamo jako slicno iskustvo....

----------


## mamma Juanita

čoksa  :Sad:  
pa to je katastrofa.
ja više ne mogu ni plakat nego   :Mad:  

daj napiši im barem pismo pritužbe ravnateljstvu
ili se javi na bijeli telefon



> 0800 - 200 063 
> Radno vrijeme 
> 
> kontakt sa dežurnim liječnikom Ministarstva
> 08.00 - 16.00 
> 
> automatsko snimanje poziva
> 16.00 - 08.00

----------


## pinocchio

čokolada, nemam riječi   :Sad:  totalna koma.

----------


## nikailuka

Pa ne znam, ja sam rodila na carski u Petrovoj pred 22 mjeseca - možda se ekipa promijenila, ne znam - mlijeko mi je došlo nakon par dana, apsolutno sve sestre na intenzivnoj, a i mislim sve dječje su se trudile pokazati mi, svaki dan ponovo, nekoliko puta, i tako nekoliko dana, uvijek ili skoro uvijek mi je dijete dolazilo sito ili je spavao, mučila sam se ko pas svih tih dana, ali smo uspjeli i uspješno dojili godinu i pol. Ali ponavljam, sestre su fakat bile super. Kaj je sad  :?

----------


## leonisa

> uvijek ili skoro uvijek mi je dijete dolazilo sito ili je spavao,


ovo je problem.
da nije ne bi se toliko mucila.

----------


## čokolada

Dozvoljavam tj. prihvaćam da sam prolazila babyblues-fazu, da sam bila psihički vrlo osjetljiva i da su me postupci i riječi dječjih sestara (odjelne sestre su  ponavljam, bile ljubazne i voljne pomoći) pogađale više nego nekog "stabilnijeg", ali ovo što sam napisala gola je istina i primijetile/čule su je sve rodilje jer smo zajedno komentirale takvo ponašanje (da ne kažem da se iz značajnih pogleda nekih odjelnih sestara dalo iščitati da su itekako upoznate s "kooperativnošću" ovih zaduženih za dojenje).

----------


## leonisa

nisi cokolada zabrijala....

----------


## ekica

*čokolada*, baš mi je žao za sve što si prošla!   :Taps:  

ja stvarno nisam imala nekih većih primjedbi na sestre (ove zadužene za bebe)... Mislim, daleko su od krasnih (osim one starije, sijede kose s pundžom  :Heart:  ), ali meni su uglavnom bile voljne pomoći. No, meni je dojenje uglavnom išlo dobro pa se pomoć svodila na povremeno (bolje) namještanje na cicu... 

Ali zato pedijatrice!! :shock:  Užas i katastrofa! Niti na jedno pitanje nisam dobila odgovor, nemam pojma zašto je Una dobila apgar 9/10 ("nema potrebe da se time zamarate"), vadili su joj krv jer im se činila blijeda, a ja sam to slučajno od sestre saznala, a na zadnjoj viziti mi je rekla da možemo doma i da je "dijete relativno dobro"?!?!? bez daljnih komentara!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam u Petrovu išla samo zbog moje divne liječnice, a i sa svim drugim doktorima imam samo lijepa iskustva, kao i sa cijelim odjelom CEF-a 1 (sestre su zaista predobre, hvala im!). 
Od pedijatara nekako uvijek očekujem toplinu (predrasuda, što ćeš   :Rolling Eyes:  ) pa su me pedijatrice na 1. katu također prilično rashladile.

----------


## leonisa

meni dodje da pitam "pedijatri? sta je to?"
takav su dojam ostavili na mene.
sjecam se jedino prvog posjeta di sam izmedju razgovora sestra<->pedica cula kako je 2 puta bila omotana pupcanom i kako je ostala bez zraka kasnije u djecjoj sobi ali nikakav odgovor nisam dobila na moje "molim? sta? kako?" jer to je "vec bilo".
nigdje nista ne pise.

da, pedijatrice su na mene ostavile 0 dojma.

----------


## Alkemicarka

čokolada ne mogu vjerovati za sestre da su tako otresite. Doduše maloprije dođoh sa ctg u rađaonici i isto je bila neka mlađa, neljubazna za pop..., a jedna starija je bila ok, čak mi je pomogla da siđem sa stola.

Nama su rekli na tečaju da se izdojeno mlijeko prokuhava - to je izazvalo diskusiju radi mama koje puše ili ne daj bože imaju kakvu boleštinu.[/b]

----------


## ms. ivy

čoksa   :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## ivana b

Čokolada   :Sad:  
Očito je razlika između sestara na 1.katu kod carica i na 2.katu gdje su one rodilje što su rodile "prirodno" ,gdje sam ja bila. Razlika je ogromna!
Sestre su stvarno bile super,samo je jednoj izletilo kad je objašnjavala jednoj rodilji prvi dan nakon poroda- "ah vi nemate mlijeka",a druga sestra koja je to čula se na nju otresla -"kolegice pokažite mi samo jednu rodilju u ovoj sobi koja NEMA mlijeka!"   :Smile:   ,na što je ova zašutila.
Inače prvorotkama koje prvi put dobivaju bebu na podoj, pomažu u postavljanju optimalnog položaja odmah,bez pitanja, ne treba ih moliti.
Izdojenog je fakat bilo puno radi mama kojima su djeca bila na intenzivnoj a izdajale su na hektolitre jer njihovi bebači ne jedu puno, a one su navukle izdajanjem jako puno mlijeka.
Pedijatrice - od njih 4 što su bile u viziti, 2 su super,komunikativne,tople,optimistične,objasne sve u detalje, dok su druge dvije potpuna suprotnost.
Babice - od njih 4 u smjeni, 3 su bile grozne,neljubazne - jer se ja nisam prepustila nego tjerala vodu na svoj mlin   :Smile:   na moje objašnjenje zašto ne želim nalijeganje na trbuh (zbog mogućnosti moždanog krvarenja u bebe) samo su se blijedo gledale;mislim da su prvi put za to čule. .i naravno da im to nije bio dovoljno dobar razlog da mi ne naprave isto   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nikailuka

> uvijek ili skoro uvijek mi je dijete dolazilo sito ili je spavao,
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo je problem.
> da nije ne bi se toliko mucila.


Znam.

----------


## ekica

> Očito je razlika između sestara na 1.katu kod carica i na 2.katu gdje su one rodilje što su rodile "prirodno" ,gdje sam ja bila. Razlika je ogromna!


Ne znam koliko je na 2.katu sestara u smjeni na koji broj beba, ali na 1.katu je JEDNA sestra, a beba oko 20-ak!!! Znam, nije opravdanje za ružne postupke, ali čisto kao činjenica... nije ni njima lako...

----------


## leonisa

ne znam jel se sta promijenilo ali na 2. katu bas i nije bila vesela pjesma...

----------


## Snjeska

> uvijek ili skoro uvijek mi je dijete dolazilo sito ili je spavao,
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo je problem.
> da nije ne bi se toliko mucila.


Meni su moje nedonošče  :Heart:   donosili sito na podoj za koji smo imali samo pola sata i smijali se mojim pokušajima dojenja  :Crying or Very sad:  
Te dane ću pamtiti dok sam živa  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Alkemicarka

Moj porod je bio u Petrovoj savršen, čak mi je specijalizant masirao međicu pola sata. Doktori na porodu genijalni, babice također, navijali su, hrabrili me, pustili me da se malo odmorim, da se ne izmučim previše.

Jedini minus dajem sestrama koje se nisu baš potrudile pokazati nam kako dojiti. Da su mi pokazali 1. dan ne bi dobio žuticu, ali u tih 7. dana smo se sami naučili, a cure koje su puštene 2. ili 3. dan bojim se kako su doma počele dojiti.

----------


## vragolina

Frendica je rodila prije godinu dana u Petrovoj i kaže da je na porodu imala svoju spavaćicu (to joj je drugi porod u Petrovoj, na prvom porodu prije par godina su inzistirali na bolničkoj spavaćici). 
Ima li netko frešak da je rodio tamo? Treba li spavaćica za porod ili je tamo dobijem?

----------


## ivana b

> Frendica je rodila prije godinu dana u Petrovoj i kaže da je na porodu imala svoju spavaćicu (to joj je drugi porod u Petrovoj, na prvom porodu prije par godina su inzistirali na bolničkoj spavaćici). 
> Ima li netko frešak da je rodio tamo? Treba li spavaćica za porod ili je tamo dobijem?


Da, moraju se nositi vlastite spavaćice.Kako na porodu tako i ostalih dana u bolnici

----------


## Iana27

Podizem malo ovu temu...

Naime, termin nam je sredinom 7. mjeseca i rodit cu u Petrovoj pa bi molila malo friskih iskustva iz Petrove. MM ce ici samnom na porod i zanima me, iskreno sve i svasta, i ukoliko ste bile u apartmanu, da li je jos uvijek pravilo da je beba vecinu vremena sa vama (da ne dizem jos jedan topic)...

Eto slobodno se raspisite...

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## Maxime

Nije bas najfriskije ali ja sam 13.03.2007 rodila u Petrovoj (Gordan Crvenkovic i glavna sestra Mirjana) su mi bili na porodu (muz je kruzio oko bolnice) i porod mi je bio prekrasan. Bili smo 3 dana u apartmanu i principessa je bila po cijele dane sa mnom osim od 23h navecer do 5h ujutro (ako sestre zamolis ostave bebu i preko noci).

----------


## Iana27

Ma super....daj mi molim te reci nekoliko stvari (ako nije problem)

- da li radas u svojoj spavacici ili u njihovoj
- kako si rodila prirodno ili uz pomoc dripa? 
- malo opcenito o samom porodu (pisi cega god se sjetis  :Grin: )

Meni je sada postala panika da li ce mi apartman biti slobodan jer ga prizeljkujem kako bi mogla biti sa bebom...Da li u tom slucaju trebas nositi pelene i bodice ili ??

Sori sto gnjavim...ali eto...dajes odgovore za mene i za jos jednu trudnicu koja lezi u Petrovoj, a obje smo sa milijon pitanja...

----------


## antigona

I ja sam rodila u Petrovoj, datum u potpisu.
- rađaš u svojoj spavaćici
- rodila uz drip i epiduralnu
- apartman nije bio slobodan, tako da sam u njemu bila samo jedan dan (beba je s tobom koliko želiš) i puuuno bolje se odnose prema tebi u apartmanu, 
2 dana sam bila u sobi sa 9 ili 10 kreveta, iste sestre velika razlika u ponašanju
- nije problem što si sa puno cura u sobi nego vidiš bebicu u određeno vrijeme, a tata ju jedva vidi, a ako ti neko dođe u posjetu stojiš vani na hodniku
- ne trebaš ništa nositi ni pelene ni benkice

Porodio me dr Zlopaša, samo riječi pohvale. Došla u bolnicu oko 13, pregled, klistir (meni uopće nije smetalo), oko 15 ušla u boks, 
dobila epiduralnu (2 doze), oko 19 i nešto bila dosta otvorena, nema više epiduralne, rodila u 20.35. 
MM je cijelo vrijeme bio sa mnom i kaže da mu je to nezaboravan doživljaj.

----------


## Iana27

*antigona* da li cim udes u boks muz moze doci kod tebe i biti s tobom do kraja? i zanima me jos taj jedan dan u apartmanu, dok je beba cijelo vrijeme s tobom, da li normalno tata dolazi u apartman ili rade halabuku oko toga, pa traze da se recimo beba da njima ili se oni dvoje mogu maziti?

----------


## Palagruža

Mama mi kaze da je vidjela da se u Petrovoj opet moze roditi u kadi. Zna li netko je li to tocno?

----------


## xenia

MM je odmah došao sa mnom u box, odnosno sestra ga je išla odmah zvati

sam porod sve 5, porodio me dr. Starčević, ne znam kako se zvala babica ali bila je simpatična i draga

sestre na odjelu kako koja, od super do   :Evil or Very Mad:  , isto i sa sestrama za bebe, nisu baš bile pretjerano revne u pomaganju oko dojenja, tek mi je 3. dan jedna kak se spada izmasirala cice i izdojila ih inače bi dobila mastitis

----------


## Iana27

*xenia* hvala na info!!   :Love:  

*Palagruza* nama su na tecaju, koji je zavrsio prije nekoliko dana, rekli da kada nije u funkciji jer im trebaju neki dijelovi - u kvaru je. Ne znam da li se nesto u meduvremenu desilo!

----------

Bok cure,
kakav tecaj treba imati zavrsen da bi na porodu u Petrovoj mogao biti prisutan i suprug? Jel istina da priznaju samo tecaj zavrsen kod njih u bolnici, a ne i ove kratke po lokalnim domovima zdravlja?

Hvala i pozdrav!

L.

----------


## saska7

> Bok cure,
> kakav tecaj treba imati zavrsen da bi na porodu u Petrovoj mogao biti prisutan i suprug? Jel istina da priznaju samo tecaj zavrsen kod njih u bolnici, a ne i ove kratke po lokalnim domovima zdravlja?
> 
> Hvala i pozdrav!
> 
> L.


priznaju samo svoj tecaj
nista drugo
i trebas se dosta ranije prijaviti na njega jer je veeeeeelika guzva

----------


## alanat

cure. please, vi koje ste bile u apartmanu, koja je procedura za dobivanje i koja je cijena? trebam roditi sredinom 9. mj. pa me zanima ako netko zna friško. može na pp

----------


## Diami

Dok ti ne odgovori netko tko je nedavno rodio - po do sada skupljenim informacijama je tak da je osnovni preduvjet da je apartman slobodan, kod prijema možeš reći da želiš apartman, a cijena je zadnje što se pričalo bila oko 500tinjak kuna.

----------


## alanat

500-dnevno?

----------


## Felix

da, cijene su po danu

----------


## Maxime

ne sjecam se vise tocno ali mislim da je cijena apartmana kn 600 po danu. Ukoliko imas dodatno privatno osiguranje provjeri dali mozda u cjelovitosti ili djelomicno pokriva boravak u apartmanu. Moja polica od CC je pokrivala kn 250,00 dnevno.

----------


## alanat

vidiš, vidiš, dobra ideja. ja isto imam policu kod CC pa ću provjerit. tnx!

----------


## Muca

> Bok cure,
> kakav tecaj treba imati zavrsen da bi na porodu u Petrovoj mogao biti prisutan i suprug? Jel istina da priznaju samo tecaj zavrsen kod njih u bolnici, a ne i ove kratke po lokalnim domovima zdravlja?
> 
> Hvala i pozdrav!
> 
> L.


po novom priznaju i tečaj iz Vilija.
frendici priznali.
prije 3 tjedna.

----------


## geberita

monj porod u Petrovoj isto je bio sasvršen .Sve pohvale svim tamo jer u najtežim trenucima izneđu dva truda čak je došla sestra Vesna i disala samnom ,koja zapravo nije uopče to trebala raditi ,a Dr. Gašparič mlada doktorica me je za vrijeme poroda bodrila bez obzira šta sam rađala treče dijete. Sestre na odijelu su kako koja ,ali svugdje ima jedna koja ti pokvari ugođaj bolnice.Zato su djiječje sestre savršene sve ti pomognu oko dojenja,a pogotovo glavna sestra koja ti sve pokaže i pomogne da ti to ide lakše.Stvarno nemam zamjerke na nikoga jer je sve prošlo u savršenom redu. Ja sam friško rodila prije mjesec dana,a što se tiče apartmana on košta oko 600 kuna i u cijeloj priči drugačije je to što ste dvije u sobi ,hrana je malo bolja  ,ali je sve ostalo isto nema nikakav bolji tretman osim ako nisi poznata ličnost.

----------


## Marymommy

Dok sam bila trudna i tako malo čitala forume o porodu u Petrovoj, činilo mi se da je malo dobrih iskustava. Zato se evo javljam kao ohrabrenje novim trudnicama: Ja sam dva puta rodila u Petrovoj i dva puta nisam imala nikakve zamjerke. Primalje su bile odlične, prvi put, prije 3 godine sestra Slavica, ovaj put, prije 5 mjeseci sestra Blaženka. Ovim putem izražavam svoju duboku zahvalnost na ljudskom pristupu. Moj je zaključak s oba poroda - naravno pod pretpostavkom da sve ide svojim redom bez komplikacija - da je bitnije imati dobru primalju i s njom dobro surađivati, nego bilo kakvu vezu s bilo kojim doktorom tamo. A druga stvar je: idete u državnu bolnicu koja je pod budžetom ovog našeg jadnog zdravstvenog sustava, i tome valja prilagoditi svoja očekivanja. Da, krevet na kojem se rađa nije onaj iz privatne bolnice, kupaone na odjelu, iako ih stvarno stalno čiste, nisu baš nešto za vidjet. A tome pridonosi i nevjerovatno ponašanje nekih žena. Pitam se, da li doma ostavljaju krvav tuš iza sebe, ili krvave uloške po podu. Zato cure koje idete u Petrovu - samo hrabro i ne slušajte negativna iskustva... think positive   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

drago mi je zbog tvog lijepog iskustva. samo bih htjela naglasiti da, uglavnom, zene od petrove ne odbijaju losi uvjeti i nehigijena kupaone (iako ni to nije nebitno), nego odnos prema porodu (stalno lezanje, intervencije i ubrzavanje poroda) i donosenje djeteta po rasporedu i nadohrana  :Mad:  

zanima me kakva su tvoja iskustva po tim pitanjima. kakav je bio porod, jesi li mogla hodati u trudovima, jesu li te 'porodili' skacuci po trbuhu i uz epiziotomiju, jesi li nakon poroda dobila dijete na prsa i jesu li ti nadohranjivali dijete i koliko ste zapravo bili zajedno?

----------


## Marymommy

Pa ovako: je, istina, ležala sam stalno, ali to sam znala i zato sam došla zadnji čas tamo, tako da sam doma prehodala koliko sam mogla. Prvi put su mi doduše stali trudovi kad sam tamo došla pa je porod trajao još 4 sata, ali nisam dobila ni drip niti mi je tko "skakao" po trbuhu, iako smo tada doslovce čekale red u predrađaoni i hodale u krug kao patke jer ni jedan boks nije bio slobodan. Kako bi jedna rodila, tako bi sljedeća ulazila, kao na traci. Drugi put sam došla u gluho doba noći. Niti jedan boks nija bio zauzet. Babica si uzela vremena, lijepo me pošišala, ali nije mi davala klistir - rekla je da ako neću da ne moram, a i trudovi su bili dosta gusti, jer sam zaista došla u zadnji čas, a drugi put ionako sve ide nekako brže pa su i mene trudovi iznenadili. Sad unazad gledajuć nisam baš sigurna da mi je bilo bolje bez klistira. Nekako mi je bilo neugodno kad je kasnije pritisak na debelo crijevo bio nezaustavljiv, ako znaš što hoću reć. Jedino što me u tom kontekstu oba puta ubilo u pojam je prijam. Žena dođe u trudovima, jedva govori, a oni cijelu proceduru. Najprije dolje na porti. Pa kad je rođen muž, datum vjenčanja, općina, bla bla bla za neku glupu satistiku valjda. A ja ne znam ni kako se zovem od boli. Ta mi je birokracija koma. Onda i gore u rađaoni. Doneseš papire, ne daj Bože iz privatne ordinacije kao ja. Pa se ne snalaze u papirima, nalazima, a ne da im se ni puno tražit ni gledat. Pa kad ste napravili ovu pretragu, onu pretragu i milijun pitanja. To je zaista koma, a tu te primi i neki mladi doktor/doktorica koji misli da je kak ti neka faca. Puno su ljubazniji stari doktori. Oba puta sam odmah bebu dobila na prsa i dopustili su mi da ju držim dok su dolje obavili što su imali. Nakon toga beba mora kod pedijatra. I to mi je ok, ipak je tu u pitanju bebino zdravlje.
Što se tiče donošenja djeteta po rasporedu i dohrane... da i to je istina. Ali iskreno, ja sam prvi put bila toliko u komi nakon poroda, da nije bilo ni pomislit da dijete bude sa mnom. Mislim, tko hoće, uvijek ostaje opcija da se uzme apartman. Pa bude s tobom i beba i muž i tko god hoće, 24h na dan. Meni je to odgovaralo tako kako je bilo. A to su ipak samo 3 dana. Da, za bebu 3 vrijedna dana, ali po mom mišljenju i za mamu, jer to je jedino vrijeme kad sam se odmorila. Dođeš doma pa možeš dojit na zahtjev kad god hoćeš. Drugi put jesam bila odmornija i sve je bilo lakše, ali doma me čekao 3-godišnjak i cijenila sam ono malo odmora u bolnici. Dohrana je u stvari posljedica tog donošenja po rasporedu. Ne krene svakoj ženi mlijeko odmah (recimo meni tek onaj dan kad sam išla doma), pa beba ostane valjda i gladna u to vrijeme dok je kod mame. Ali meni su oboje uvijek barem malo sisali kad bi došli, tako da su ipak dobili kolostruma. Sad ću malo odužiti, ali znam priču prijateljice iz Splitskog rodilišta. Kod nje u sobi je bila jedna žena koja je tražila da joj bebu ne dohranjuju, mlijeko joj dugo nije krenulo, pa je treći dan beba bila izgubila puno na težini, nije sisala kako treba i već bila plava od silnog plača i gladi. Vidjela frendica vlastitim očima... Ne znam. Sve to ima svoje za i protiv...

----------


## Marymommy

Malo kasno, ali sjetila sam se jednog detalja koji mi je u stvari ostao u posebno dobrom sjećanju, pa mi nije jasno kako ga u ovom kontekstu nisam odmah spomenula: pedijatrica na viziti (ne ona koja je inače, ona plava, nego neka druga - zaboravih ime) je pitala žene, koje su imale stariju djecu, koliko su dojile. Onda je održala lekciju da MORAMO dojiti, da je to NAJBOLJE što djetetu možemo pružiti u životu, da bi trebale dojiti barem do 2. godine... Jooooj... kako se ono zvala. Mislim Belamarić ili tako nekako. A da ne govorim o entuzijazmu za dojenje kod glavne sestre, one s crvenom kosom. Sestra Marija Mamić. Odlična je, i za svaku ženu ima vremena pokazati, pa nije bitno koliko to trajalo. Mislim da one mlade sestre dobro uvodi u red... Tamo zaista vode računa o dojenju... pa se sad čovjek pita što im zapravo treba ta dohrana... Ali eto, stvari su takve kakve jesu...

----------


## Frida

Pedijatrica je Vojna Belamarić, ja sam također imala super iskustvo s njom.

----------


## Hobita

> Pedijatrica je Vojna Belamarić, ja sam također imala super iskustvo s njom.


Veliki potpis.

----------


## xenia

> drago mi je zbog tvog lijepog iskustva. samo bih htjela naglasiti da, uglavnom, zene od petrove ne odbijaju losi uvjeti i nehigijena kupaone (iako ni to nije nebitno), nego odnos prema porodu (stalno lezanje, intervencije i ubrzavanje poroda) i donosenje djeteta po rasporedu i nadohrana  
> 
> zanima me kakva su tvoja iskustva po tim pitanjima. kakav je bio porod, jesi li mogla hodati u trudovima, jesu li te 'porodili' skacuci po trbuhu i uz epiziotomiju, jesi li nakon poroda dobila dijete na prsa i jesu li ti nadohranjivali dijete i koliko ste zapravo bili zajedno?


iako se nisi obraćala meni, slažem se ali ni u tom dijelu moja iskustva iz Petrove nisu u potpunosti negativna

ležanje mi je bilo koma ali srećom nije dugo trajalo jer sam došla već "minutu do 12", nisu mi nalijegali na trbuh dapače, dr me je masirao da se beba spusti, masirao mi je i međicu ali sam na kraju ipak rezana, nisam odmah dojila ali su mi dali bebu na par minuta, slikali smo se svi skupa, pa ga je malo držao moj muž... uglavnom lijepo iskustvo

meni je žao da nemaju rooming in ali mi je to i razumljivo jer kako to organizirati kad u sobama ima 6-10 žena i nadam se da će se taj 2. kat ipak obnoviti dok ću drugi put rađati jer koliko sam shvatila na 1. katu gdje su carice bebe mogu biti stalno s mamama 

dok sam ja bila u bolnici bebe su donosili čini mi se 5 ili 6 puta dnevno, svaki put minimalno sat vremena a nekad su bile i po 2 sata s nama tako da smo ipak dosta bili skupa osim noću nažalost jer ih oko pola 11-11 vode u sobu za bebe i tamo su do jutra do cca 6

žao mi je i što stu ga nadohranjivali iako se slažem s *Marymommy* za glavnu sestru, sjedila je sa mnom pola sata i pomagala mi oko dojenja, nažalost nisu sve sestre takve ali ima ih i prekrasnih

birokracija je i mene iživcirala ali sve u svemu moje iskustvo je pozitivno

----------


## Marymommy

Taj rooming in je jedna jako poželjna stvar, ali samo ako ima dovoljno osoblja da mama može sestru pozvat za pomoć kad hoće. Budući da su samo dvije sestra čini mi se na odjelu za babinjače i dvije za bebe u jednoj smjeni, gdje bi one stigle da svih 50 žena zvoni - te dodajte mi bebu, premotajte bebu, zašto beba plače itd. Ipak nije svaka žena sposobna odmah poslije proda dizati se i nositi bebu i prematati i to. Bojim se da cijela stvar šteka upravo na budžetu bolnice. Mislim da je cijela situacija u Petrovoj u skladu s mogućnostima. Bebe su s nama bile u 6 i 9 po sat vremena, od 12 do 3 u komadu, pa opet u 6 i 9 po sat, sat i pol. Mislim stvarno da je to maksimum koji oni mogu pružiti u toj situaciji.
A to za novi odjel i preuređivanje tek sad čujem. Super stvar, ako je istina. A kad to treba bit gotovo? Tak da se ravnam sa sljedećom trudnoćom   :Razz:

----------


## xenia

ma nije još na redu, sad prvo ide preuređenje patologije trudnoće a tek onda 2. kat

slažem se ovo za rooming in, meni osobno bi bilo bolje da sam ga imala jer nisam imala težak porod i nisam bila tako jako umorna ali nekome ko je sigurno ne bi bilo lako

----------


## Muca

> Pedijatrica je Vojna Belamarić, ja sam također imala super iskustvo s njom.


pročitavši ovo, želim iznijeti svoje horror iskustvo s dotičnom doktoricom.

ta žena je meni uskratila ono što je moglo biti prekrasno, i nikada to neću zaboraviti.   :Crying or Very sad:  

nakon teške i na CEFu održavane trudnoće, brojnih terapija, porod je dovršen CR (tim CRVENKOVIĆ-RADAKOVIĆ-KASUM).
nakon buđenja iz narkoze i na upit kako je beba, i nakon što su ženi koja je rodila nakon mene donijeli dijete, dolazi dotična dr i izgovara:
'gospođo, rodili ste živo dijete, žensko, AP 9/10, dijte nije dobro, sivo je, na kisiku je i ne znamo što će biti'

i ode.

ja  :shock: 

to je bio tek početak.

nakon što mi nisu dopustili da vidim dijete, a bila sma izuzetno teško (blaži moždani udar), sama sam išla k bebi.

dotična je šišala antibioticima, a da mi nitko nije rekao, na viziti nije htjela uopće odovarati na pitanja, dojenje na intenzivnoj je njoj bilo smiješno, pa mi g ajer kakti zabranila. pipala mi je dojke i smijala se.

ja sam se na kraju izborila za dojenje na intenzivnoj, iako su se svi sprdali (misleći na osoblje).
nakon njenih bisera žene su u sobi plakale, od običnih suženja suznih kanala radila je možebitne tumore itd itd.

navodno je pred penzijom, sestre ju olajavaju, meni je jedna sestra na babinjačama rekla da ne uzimam s krcu, jer je postala 'dementna', ja onda ne zna zašto radi još uvijek??????

i skoro 9 mj., nakon poroda imam gorak okus u ustima i sva se tresem dok ovo pišem.
da dotična nije poznanica moje svekrve, bila bih ju tužila.
ovako je prošla lišo.

u životu nisam vidjela bezobzirniju i bezobrazniju osobu (iako su mnogi liječnici takvi), i kakve li ironije - pedijatrica 

 :/ 

u svakom slučaju, sramota čak i za Petrovu

----------


## Marsupilami

Ta dr. Vojna Belamaric, je li crne kose svezane u rep i naocalama?

----------


## kahna

> Ta dr. Vojna Belamaric, je li crne kose svezane u rep i naocalama?


Uh, ako je to ona s kojom sam i ja imala posla - nemam baš riječi pohvale.
Srećom nije bilo nikakvih problema, ali jako je neljubazna i ne želi davati ikakve informacije   :Mad:  
Nije mi baš u dobrom sjećanju.

----------


## Muca

> Ta dr. Vojna Belamaric, je li crne kose svezane u rep i naocalama?


nije

----------


## Muca

sorry, nisam napisala

starija gđa sijedo-plave kose

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala Muca   :Kiss:

----------


## annabell

Cure, ima li koja iskustvo sa nedavnim carskim u Petrovoj?
Znam da tata ne može biti sa mnom ali može li bar čekati negdje ispred vrata, mogu li mu pokazati bebe (čekam trojke) bar na sekundu (naravno, ako je sve ok), može li do mene kasnije i kada?
I rekle ste, žene sa carskim su na prvom katu? Od više različitih iskustava, sve mi se pomiješalo, to je bolje ili gore nego drugi kat? Kako je sa posjetama?
 :Love:

----------


## Marsupilami

annabell, kada se bebe rode onda se nose u radjaonicu na prvi pregled tako da slobodno moze cekati ispred sale (kod "novih" liftova), vidjet ce bebice kada ce prolaziti   :Smile:  

Lezat ces na prvom katu i on je premija naspram drugog kata, dakle dobro je.
Sve je cisto i uredno, sestre su super.
Posjete od 16:30 do 17:00 i nesmiju se zadrzavati u hodniku, dakle morate izaci van.(Ili kod starog lifta ispred ulaza na odjel ili sidjete u podrum na kavicu iz aparata   :Grin:  )
Tako je i dok si na intenzivnoj gdje ce ti doci u prvu posjetu, razlika je u tome sto ce morati obuci zeleno odijelo prije nego udje unutra.

Kada jednom dodjes u sobu na odjelu bebica (ili u tvom slucaju bebice) je jako cesto u sobi, puno vise i duze nego na drugom katu

Ako imas jos kakvih pitanja - tu sam   :Wink:  

Sretno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## annabell

Hvala ti Marsupilami, 
priznajem da sam još zbunjena - stari lift- novi lift   :Embarassed:   ali imat ću vremena za snaći se. Super da je taj prvi kat OK. Jer, budući da čekam trojčeke i ima puuno rizika i opasnosti, dobro je da je bar nešto dobro   :Smile:  
Inače, daju li spinalnu ili opću za takav carski, pogotovo za višeplodne (ako možda netko ima iskustva, makar s blizancima)? Ako je spinalna, hoće li meni pokazati bebe, možda dati da ih samo poljubim kratko?
(oduvijek sam htjela po onom principu- odmah na prsa, bliskost i to, ali sad je kako je)
Koliko će mi trebat da se potpuno probudim?
Mislim, ako je to npr. u dopodnevnim satima, moze li mi MM već poslije podne doći virnuti kako sam? Mogu li imati odmah neki ruksak sa svojim mobitelom pa ih slikati kad mi ih donesu? Koliko se prosječno ostaje u bolnici? Kako je s dojenjem više bebica? Imam li nade za to?
Uh, pretjerala sam s pitanjima  :Embarassed:  !
Hvala vam svima.

----------


## Frida

Ako želiš dojiti napomeni, neznam kolike će biti bebice i gdje će biti, kada sam ja rodila Lolu (pred gotovo tri godine) samnom se izdajala mama trojčeka, kako smo nas dvije izašle prije njih neznam dali ih je dojila. 

 :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

U petrovoj preferiraju spinalnu ali to ces najbolje znati nakon razgovora sa anesteziologom, svakako napomeni svoje zelje pa se dogovorite.

Ako rodis ujutro tvoji te mogu vidjeti isti dan, kao sto sam gore napisala, na intezivnoj.

Ovo za liftove sam napisala jer se mnogi zbune, kada udju na glavna vrata petrove vide zuti lift koji ne radi godinama, ima dva lifta na lijevo od stepenica, tamo prema cefu, to bi bili ti novi liftovi   :Wink:  

Nakon opce anestezije budjenje varira od osobe do osobe, meni je svaki puta trebalo cca. 1,5 do potpunog budjenja.
Torbicu s osobnim stvarima dobijes cim te smjeste na intenzivnu, prvo te operu, procitaju podatke o bebicama, stave ti narukvice i sestra ce ti nakon toga dodati stvari, cak ce ti ih raspremiti u ormaric, a mobitel staviti pored tebe, stvarno su krasne  :Heart:  

Sto se dojenja tice stvarno je tesko prognozirati, ne mozes znati kolike ce biti tvoje bebice, lako je moguce da ce neko vrijeme boraviti u inkubatoru jer su trojke, ako bude tako kada ti krene mlijeko onda ces se izdajati.
Na prvom katu ima soba za izdajanje, das im svoju izdajalicu koju ti oni steriliziraju i ides na izdajanje svaka 3 sata.
Naravno da je i dojenje moguce ako se sve okolnosti posloze dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## Diami

Anabell, kod trojki je u pravilu nešto drugačiji postupak nego kod običnog carskog, pa čak i blizanaca. Razlog je što su u pravilu manji, pa je i skrb odmah po porođaju nešto intenzivnija, odn. više su na promatranju sigurnosti radi. 

Najbolje ti je pitati sve što te zanima kad ćeš ići na dogovor. Trojke u pravilu završe u inkubatoru barem 1 dan na promatranju, da se vidi imaju li ili nemaju problema s disanjem ili kakvih drugih poteškoća. 

A jaaako puno će ti ovisiti o tjednu u kojemu će napraviti carski i njihovoj težini, npr. može jedna bebica biti dovoljno velika da ne treba u inkubator, nego samo na grijani krevet, a druge dvije ipak u inkubator moraju - to ne možeš znati unaprijed, a o njihovom stanju će ovisiti i da li će ti ih i koliko dugo pokazati odmah kad ih izvade iz buše. 


Držim fige da sve bude što ljepše! i možda mala preporuka - zapiši si sva pitanja na papir, pa kad budeš tamo, da ne zaboraviš pola pitati.   :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

ne znam je li već koja od vas napisala (nije mi se dalo sve isčitavat   :Grin:  ) ali javlja mi frendica koja je jučer rodila u petrovoj da su danas cure na babinjačama imale po sobama "predavanja" o dojenju i njezi djeteta...
pohvalno!

----------


## leonisa

> ne znam je li već koja od vas napisala (nije mi se dalo sve isčitavat   ) ali javlja mi frendica koja je jučer rodila u petrovoj da su danas cure na babinjačama imale po sobama "predavanja" o dojenju i njezi djeteta...
> pohvalno!


to je postojalo i kad sam ja rodila.
samo me zaobislo.
naime, nije bilo vremena za nas na carskom  :Rolling Eyes:  

i da...spika je bila jednom tjedno.
kod nas je to bio utorak. moj5 dan.
vec davno odgulila nocno izdajanje uz pomoc sestara, razbijanje kvrga, krive polozaje, izdajalicu....

mislim,l pohvalno ali opet, kako pohvalit nesto sto dodje prekasno il uopce ne dodje?

----------


## leonisa

ne znam sta m gore, razvaljena tastatura ili prehladni prstci  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## annabell

Hvala vam cure, puno znace vasi savjeti   :Kiss:  
I za liftove (sad kužim!   :Wink:  ) i za osobne stvari, i za posebnosti s trojčekima. Stvarno, sve nam je prvi put i ne znamo nikog tko je rodio (pogotovo bar na carski) u Petrovoj, pa eto, gnjavimo vas malo   :Smile:  
Ja znam da ih necu možda dobivati odmah na dojenje i da ću, kad krene, možda probati izdajati i nadam se da će mi pritom netko pomoći jer..... brrrrr nemam pojma kako to izgleda (male grudi, puno djece  :/ )... hm, hm...
I da, išla sam na zadnji pregled sa papirom s pitanjima   :Wink:   i niš od toga   :Sad:  Toliko su me nekako brzo "obavili" da nisam stigla sjesti i popričati. Ali što očekivati, ipak je to bolnica, a ne privatnik koji može sjedit s pacijentom po sat vremena. A mi svi znatiželjni.....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Zato, hvala vam još jednom i pišite što god se ko sjeti, pogotovo sa više bebica i carskog.
 :Love:

----------


## Ibili

Potpisujem za super sestre na intenzivnoj poslije CR, ljubazne i puno pomažu. 
Dječje sestre na intenzivnoj, kod dojenja i izdajanja su kako koja a najbolja je bila jedna mlada, mislim da ima tetovažu na gležnju.
Dr. Belamarić je prema meni bila super i dobivala sam dosta informacija o bebačici i čak me je ona odmah poslala na dojenje i izdajanje jer A nisam dobivala u sobu jer je bila u sobi 4 u intenzivnoj. Mada, prema drugim curama u sobi baš nije bila...na viziti je koji put znala dosta grubo krenuti sa informacijama a nedaj Bože da joj se neko usprotivi.

Samnom u sobi su bile dvije cure koje su rodile trojke, isto su išle na izdajanje i ostale su poslije nas još u bolnici, jer su bebači manji i mora ih se još neko vrijeme pratiti.
Annabell, sretno.

----------


## megica

> Dr. Vrčić mi je bio na porodu i bio je super, Ostalo, sve 5. S Vrčićem bi i u parku pod drvetom rodila.  
> Došao nas je obići i svaki dan poslije poroda na babinjačama. To mu je praksa koliko sam čula. A meni je značilo.


Hobita, da li se s njim moguće dogovoriti da bude na porodu ako prati trudnoću ili?

----------


## silki

što ako ne želim da ga nadohranjuju mlijekom drugih žena, bez obzira na sterilizaciju, ili formulom. ima li netko iskustva?
brijem da ću si navijati alarm noću i žicat' da mi da daju na podoj.
to je moje pravo zar ne?

----------


## kahna

> što ako ne želim da ga nadohranjuju mlijekom drugih žena, bez obzira na sterilizaciju, ili formulom. ima li netko iskustva?
> brijem da ću si navijati alarm noću i žicat' da mi da daju na podoj.
> to je moje pravo zar ne?


E, ovo i mene zanima.
Kako to može funkcionirati ako nemaju rooming in?

----------


## Hobita

> Hobita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Dr. Vrčić mi je bio na porodu i bio je super, Ostalo, sve 5. S Vrčićem bi i u parku pod drvetom rodila.  
> Došao nas je obići i svaki dan poslije poroda na babinjačama. To mu je praksa koliko sam čula. A meni je značilo.
> 
> 
> Hobita, da li se s njim moguće dogovoriti da bude na porodu ako prati trudnoću ili?


Vrčić je bio dežuran te noći kad sam rađala. I inače idem kod njega privatno, ali puka je slučajnost (i meni sreća) bila da je baš te noći bio i dežuran u Petrovoj. 
Nisam ga htjela unaprijed pitati za prisutnost na porodu s obzirom da to kod nas nije regulirano. Znam da se radi i plaća na ruke određenim liječnicima, ali to je onda u kategoriji 'mito'.

----------


## kik@

..ovo i mene zanima koja je sema da se dogovoris s odredenim doktorom za porod ,zna netko?

----------


## Felix

shema je *mito i korupcija*, i prema pravilima foruma zabranjeno je savjetovati takve stvari. ako rasprava krene u tom smjeru, odmah kljucam topic.

----------


## kik@

ako je tako necemo vise o tome,ja mislila da postoji nekakvi zakonski dogovor bez mita  :Kiss:

----------


## Lupko

Za Petrovu bolnicu(RODILIŠTE) imam samo riječi pohvale.Rodila sam drugo dijete,velika beba,nisam rezana, iz trena u tren mi govorili kako ide tjek poroda,i s obzirom na veliku bebu(5200G) DALI SVE OD SEBE DA RODIM KAKO SAM ŽELJELA,PRIRODNO.ma porod koji ću uvijek pozitivno i ljepo pamtiti.Meni je i kod prvog,a i sad drugog poroda na odjelu babinjača bilo super.U sobi nas je bilo osam,smjeha,suza,savjeta,ma svega,jedno iskustvo koje se pamti.
Ne smeta me što su WC-i takvi kakvi jesu,i kupaone.Vidim da čistačice stalno čiste,da je čisto ,samo djeluje neugledno jer je staro i dotrajalo.
Nažalost ima rodilja koje uloške ne bacaju u koš za smeće(pod nosom im je) nego ga hite na pod,a da ne pričam o pušačicama na odjelu babinjača.
Sve u svemu meni je tamo bilo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Felix

> ako je tako necemo vise o tome,ja mislila da postoji nekakvi zakonski dogovor bez mita


nazalost, ne, kod nas (jos) nije moguc kontinuitet skrbi u trudnoci i porodu  :Sad:

----------


## kahna

Da se i ja malo javim ovdje.
Pratim ovaj topic jer sam rodila u Petrovoj (sa svim popratnim dodatcima  :Mad:  ) i što dalje vrijeme odmiće sve sam više sigurna da neću ponovno ići tamo.

Danas je bratićeva žena rodila u 13.20 malog Patrika  :D 
još ga nije dobila na prsa, a u 21 kad su joj ga donjeli su joj rekli da ga NE SMIJE dojiti jer je prehlađena i da joj prvo moraju mjeriti temperaturu   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Apsolutno nemam riječi. Pre žalosno. 
Ne znam kako je prošlo, ali čisto sumnjam da je mišić okusio cicku  :/

----------


## HRKICA

Sestra mi je rodila u Petrovoj 28.09. još uvijek je u bolnici jer je novorođeni Luka dobio bakteriju riječima pedijatrice mama to nije dobra bakterija može napasti pluća i mozak.Pitanje je kakva je to bakterija kojom je zaraženo četvero novorođenčadi iz sobe u kojoj je moja sestra.Naravno da majkama govore da su djeca na terapiji i da će sve biti u redu.
Zna li netko nešto o tome?

----------


## sirius

Zašto sestra ne pita o kakvoj se točno bakteriji radi?
Vjerojatno je u pitanju bolnička infekcija,tj.riječ je o bakteriji koja kod odraslih ili veće djece ne bi bila opasna ,ali kak su novorođenčad osjetljiva za njih je opasna.

----------


## lore

nedavno sam, krajem 10. mjeseca rodila u Petrovoj i stvarno imam super iskustvo. Na porodu je bio dr. Janđel i bio je prekrasan, isto kao i babice i većina sestara(ne očekuj da će baš svaka biti mrak jer očekivano ima 2,3 rospije ali zato su ostale stvarno predivne i brižne). Otišla sam u bolnicu spremna na najgore, a stvarno su prema meni bili više nego ok..Naravno da puno toga ovisi o tebi i kako se postaviš prema svemu. Meni je čak i hrana bila ok. Porod ne možeš znati kakav će biti jer je svakome stvarno drukčiji, Petrova je svakako najopremljenije rodilište pa se ne brini previše unaprijed. Ono što je meni bilo koma, a nema veze s Petrovom konkretno su određene rodilje koje se ponašaju ko svinje..da se spremačice potrgaju i stoput dnevno čiste taj nemar za vlastitu i tuđu higijenu ne bi mogle očistiti..dakle obavezno ponesi domestos maramice, svoj wc papir, japanke za tuširanje koje ćeš kasnije hititi u smeće. Nažalost cure se ponašaju gore od najgorih muških..najnormalnije je ostaviti prljav papir i ne pustiti vodu za sobom, ostaviti prljavu dasku ili pak u tuš kabini baciti uložak nasred poda..i onda kad razmisliš o svemu tome nije ni tim sestrama baš lako, dvije ih je na 90 rodilja od kojih i nisu baš sve super drage i simpatične.

----------


## fjora

> Hvala vam cure, puno znace vasi savjeti   
> I za liftove (sad kužim!   ) i za osobne stvari, i za posebnosti s trojčekima. Stvarno, sve nam je prvi put i ne znamo nikog tko je rodio (pogotovo bar na carski) u Petrovoj, pa eto, gnjavimo vas malo   
> Ja znam da ih necu možda dobivati odmah na dojenje i da ću, kad krene, možda probati izdajati i nadam se da će mi pritom netko pomoći jer..... brrrrr nemam pojma kako to izgleda (male grudi, puno djece  :/ )... hm, hm...
> I da, išla sam na zadnji pregled sa papirom s pitanjima    i niš od toga   Toliko su me nekako brzo "obavili" da nisam stigla sjesti i popričati. Ali što očekivati, ipak je to bolnica, a ne privatnik koji može sjedit s pacijentom po sat vremena. A mi svi znatiželjni.....  
> Zato, hvala vam još jednom i pišite što god se ko sjeti, pogotovo sa više bebica i carskog.


evo, ja sam bila u 6. mjesecu na carskom u Petrovoj, potpisujem Marsupilami, 1. i 2. kat se poprilično razlikuju, ali ako si duže od 6 dana sele te na 2. kat, sve je vrlo uredno čisto, sobe, kupaone i WC-i, prvo si sa 7 u sobi, poslije po 2 ili 3, ima i apartman uz nadoplatu, ja sam bila na općoj nije sad važno zašto, ali možeš i na spinalnu, ali to se dogovaraš s anesteziologom, ona te savjetuje, a ti odlučuješ, ali ja sam išla na planirani carski, ako kod tebe bude sve išlo brzo neznam da li će te stići pitati i onda obično pribjegavaju općoj anesteziji, ja sam došla k sebi za jedno 2 sata, muž vidio i slikao bebu kod lifta i mene vidio kako me odvoze, navodno mi i nešto govorio, ali nisam čula, rodila oko 12, on došao u 16:30 vidjeti mene i bebu, kad si u sobi sve tvoje stvari su pokraj tebe pa možeš slikati,..., ja sam taj dan bila malo u out-u, ali dan poslije mi je već bili bolje, možeš dojiti, donose ti bebe ako je s bebama sve ok i imaju težinu veću od 2500 g (mislim), ako ne vode te u sobu gdje su ti bebe i možeš ih hraniti ili izdajati, sa mnom bila jedna mama blizanaca koja je tako išla,... ostaješ 6 dana ako je sve ok, ... 
vrlo često nose bebice, a kad se preseliš u sobu skoro su cijeli dan s tobom osim po noći, možeš zvati sestre da ti pomognu pokažu, ali nisu sve ljubazne, čak su ljubaznije sestre obične nego sestre za bebe, ako stigneš i možeš što se tiče dojenja otići na rodinu školu dojenja - može ti puno pomoći da skupiš samopouzdanje za dojenje, ne brini, naučit ćeš, sad mi izgleda smješno kako sam se ja bojala, potrebna je i podrška okoline prvenstveno muža, a sve je lakše kad dođeš doma, ali u tvom slučaju (trojčeki) neće biti lako, ali toga si i sama svjesna,... 
da li ćeš predhodno doći u bolnicu da budeš pod nazorom zbog trojčeka ili ćeš doći kad počnu trudovi, ne znači, ali obično se u takvim trudnoćama rađa ranije,...držim fige da sve prođe super i pitaj ako mogu pomoći  
 :Love:

----------


## laura29

Imam jedno pitanje za mame koje su rodile u Petrovoj. Što sve treba ponijeti sa sobom na porod? Rađa li se u njihovoj spavaćici ili vlastitoj...?

----------


## Maxime

Ja sam radjala u svojoj spavacici (za radjaonu sam spakirala: papuce, japanke, gumicu za kosu, labello, Janu, mobitel, punjac za mobitel, mobitel, fotoaparat).

----------


## lore

ovako..spavaćica je tvoja, uzmi neku bezveze, može biti bilokakva i ne mora imati gumbe..pazi da ti nije na bretelice da ti ne bude hladno, a opet ni predebela..
od ostalih stvari:
1.   Ulošci –Veo specijal( imaš ga u mercatoru, dm-u..računaj si paket po danu..možeš si uzeti 3-4 paketa i ostaviti još doma pa ti netko donese u bolnicu..trebati će ti i za doma kasnije pa možeš uzeti više paketa) 
2.   Jednokratne gaćice (ja sam ih u bolnici iskoristila desetak..kupila u Mulleru u city centru pakirane po 5, nisu skupe, a jako su kvalitetne)
3.   Grudnjak za dojenje + jastučići za dojenje (najbolji su ti chicco, a bez grudnjaka u bolnici možeš proći..zaljepiš jastučić na potkošulju)
4.   Spavačice (2), 1 pidjama (ako hoćete)
5.   Šlape 
6.   Ručnici (lice / tijelo) neki tamniji zbog krvarenja
7.   Kućni ogrtač
8.   Osobna kozmetika (šampon, gel za tuširanje što neutralnijeg mirisa, četkica za zube, pasta..)
9.   Ledeni čaj, sok (bilo koji samo ne limun / naranča), keksi, grickalice (uzmi obavezno jer ako rodiš nakon 3 popodne nećeš dočekati večru i pregladniti ćeš) 
10.    zagrebački Melem ili purelan krema ili bepanthen mast (mi smo u sobi sve isprobavali i nekako ti je najbolji bepanthen..prestanu te boljeti bradavice do sljedećeg podoja)
11.   mobitel i punjač
12. japanke s kojima ćeš se ići kupati (što jeftinije da ih kasnije možeš baciti u smeće)
13. wc papir (uzmi obavezno neke 4 role što mekanijeg papira) 
14. vlažne maramice i obične
15. prozirne vrećice za škrinju (da možeš u njih bacati smeće i uloške)
16. fotić (ako hoćeš slikati bebu..ja na kraju nisam nego sam slikala mobitelom)
17. lupocet (ja sam uzela ali ti stvarno ne treba jer će ti sestre dati tablete kad god budeš trebala)
18. izdajalica (meni uopće nije trebala jer mi još nije došlo mlijeko u toj količini u bolnici da sam morala izdajati, ali je neke cure spasila)
19. nešto za slušati muziku, časopis itd.. (meni nije trebalo jer je bila ok ekipa u sobi)
20. domestos maramice (često wc i tuš ostanu prljavi)

U predrađaoni i rađaoni meni nije trebalo baš ništa osim spavačice i papira (zdravstvena, trudnička, nalazi itd..)..Curama kojima dugo traje porod dobro dođe ona špricalica u koju staviš vodu jer ne smiješ ništa piti za vrijeme poroda. Također ti ne trebaju ni ulošci prije sobe jer ti oni stave pelenu. 

Za izlazak iz bolnice ti mora neko donijeti robu za tebe (najbolje neku trenirku ili nešto udobno), robu za bebu (tu priložiš i jednu jednokratnu pelenu i jednu švedsku pelenu u slučaju da moraš široko povijati) i nešto u čemu ćeš nositi bebu (košara, as, jastuk)..e da...ako možeš nabavi onaj jastučić za napuhavanje koji se koristi kad letiš u avionu ili ideš negdje s busom..ima oblik slova U...napušeš ga napola, frendica mi je posudila za odlazak doma iz bolnice i spasio me jer nisam mogla sjediti od šavova..s tim je super, niš ne osjetiš..

sretno  :Love:

----------


## Frida

> 9.   Ledeni čaj, sok (bilo koji samo ne limun / naranča)


zbog čega ne ova dva navedena?




> 10.    zagrebački Melem ili purelan krema ili bepanthen mast (mi smo u sobi sve isprobavali i nekako ti je najbolji bepanthen..prestanu te boljeti bradavice do sljedećeg podoja)


Bradavice nije potrabno tretirati ničime, pogotovo ne preparatima koji se prije podoja moraju ispirati (melem, bepanthen)




> Za izlazak iz bolnice ti mora neko donijeti robu za tebe (najbolje neku trenirku ili nešto udobno), robu za bebu (tu priložiš i jednu jednokratnu pelenu i jednu švedsku pelenu u slučaju da moraš široko povijati) i *nešto u čemu ćeš nositi bebu (košara, as, jastuk)..*e da...ako možeš nabavi onaj jastučić za napuhavanje koji se koristi kad letiš u avionu ili ideš negdje s busom..ima oblik slova U...napušeš ga napola, frendica mi je posudila za odlazak doma iz bolnice i spasio me jer nisam mogla sjediti od šavova..s tim je super, niš ne osjetiš..
> 
> sretno


to se tiče boldanog dijela: Dijete se od prvog dana vozi isključivo u autosjedalici, molim te pročitaj ovaj tekst. 

Sretno!

----------


## lore

1. popis sam kopirala s foruma za sebe pa nemam pojma zasto ne ta dva navedena..valjda zbog dojenja i agruma..u zagradama sam curi dodala moje komentare
2. nigdje nisam napisala u čemu će cura voziti dijete u autu (ja sam npr bebu do auta nosila u kosari, a as nam je bio namontiran u autu pa smo bebu samo prebacili)
3. stvarno poštujem rode i zagovaranje prirodnog, ali nemoj se ljutiti..meni se desilo da mi je beba raskrvarila bradavice na obje cice plus sam si sama jednu zeznula izdajalicom u prvim danima kad bradavice nisu naviknute na sisanje i izdajanje i da nisam imala kremu mogla bi se slikati s dojenjem..ja sam stavljala i purelan i bepanthen, a prije dojenja sam sve fino obrisala s chicco maramicama za grudi jer su kreme masnije i nakon toga dobro oprala vodom i beba nije kremu ni taknula..a na melemu i purelanu ti piše da ne moraš ni prati prije dojenja pa sumnjam da sadrže ne znam kakve supstance..nek cura sama vidi što želi nositi u bolnicu

----------


## laura29

Cure, hvala na informacijama. Većinu toga smo već pripremili, ali u manjim količinama. Računam da će mi MM svakodnevno nositi uloške i što mi od manje bitnih stvari zatreba. Stvarno mi treba golemi kofer da to sve stane u njega.

----------


## ANA132

Čula sam da postoje i apartmani u Petrovoj? Ima li netko tko je bio u njima?

----------


## anatom

bila je mja frendica i bila je zadovoljna!ali mislim da su 800 kn po danu!Zar ti nije bolje tu lovu potrositi na nesto drugo?

----------


## ANA132

Nisam znala da je toliko, jesi sigurna?

----------


## lore

sigurno ti je 800 kn po danu..ali ih ima samo 3 cini mi se i dal ces dobiti ovisi jesu u tom trenutku slobodni..ja sam razmisljala o apartmanu, nije nista bilo slobodno i da ti iskreno kazem bilo mi je drago sto nisam jer mi je ok bilo u sobi s curama, brze ti prodje vrijeme i medjusobno si mozete pomoci kaj treba..

----------


## ANA132

Ok,hvala na savjetima   :Smile:

----------


## anatom

ja isto mislim da je bolje biti sa curkama u sobi.  :Smile:  Brze prodje vrijeme, ako nista drugo!

----------


## anatom

dizem ovu temu u nadi da ce se javiti koja curka sa friskim iskustvima!

Nacula sam da u Petrovoj stanje nije bas naj pa molim komentare da znam odluciti gdje cu!

txh!

 :D  :D

----------


## željka

Ja sam sredinom 10mj rodila i bila u apartmanu. Smanjili su cijenu na 550kn po danu. 3 dana sam platila 1650kn i da opet idem rađati opet bi uzela apartman.

----------


## Adi

ja sam u Petrovoj završila na hitnom carskom i dobila opću anesteziju. Dva dana sam bila na intenzivnoj.
Iz anestezije sam se probudila u 17h, a dijete su mi donjeli tek ujutro u 6h. Do trećeg dana su mi je nosili svaka 3 sata, a kad sam prešla u sobu dijete je bilo duže samnom. Ujutro od 6 do pola 7 na podoj. Od 9 do 14h samnom, i od 16 do 21h samnom. Ali to je samo na carskom odjelu.

Sestre mi nisu bile baš ljubazne i svaka mi drugo savjetovala za dojenje, a da nekažem da su nadohranjivali djecu.

Žena pored mene je imala litre mlijeka ali mali nije htio sisati jer je svaki put bio nahranjen.

----------


## Adi

> sigurno ti je 800 kn po danu..ali ih ima samo 3 cini mi se i dal ces dobiti ovisi jesu u tom trenutku slobodni..ja sam razmisljala o apartmanu, nije nista bilo slobodno i da ti iskreno kazem bilo mi je drago sto nisam jer mi je ok bilo u sobi s curama, brze ti prodje vrijeme i medjusobno si mozete pomoci kaj treba..


potpisujem

----------


## MamaDominika

> dizem ovu temu u nadi da ce se javiti koja curka sa friskim iskustvima!
> 
> Nacula sam da u Petrovoj stanje nije bas naj pa molim komentare da znam odluciti gdje cu!
> 
> txh!
> 
>  :D  :D


Ja sam rodila u Petrovoj 4.2.2008. dečkića Dominika, i moram reći da sam bila vrlo ugodno iznenađena tretmanom prisutnih .... 
krenula sam na redovni porod, ali sam radi prolongiranog poroda i svih drugih stvari završila na carskom rezu, s potpunom anestezijom, jer sam tijekom pokušaja normalnog poroda primila tri doze epiduralne pa mi lokalnu anesteziju tijekom carskog nisu smjeli dati ....

na odjelu za carski mi je bilo zaista super .. sve su mi sestre bile simpatične i ok .. bila je jedna malo manje simpatična ali bože ...

eh sad ako završiš na odjelu babinjača, e to je onda druga priča .. situacija nije tako bajna kao na odjelu za carski ...  tada je najbolje uzeti apartman koji je barem kada sam ja rađala bio nekih 500 - 600 kn

što se tiče samog poroda odmah su me pitali želim li epiduralnu ... kada mi je prokidala vodenjak doktorica me pitala je li to u redu .. i pokušali su da mi omoguće redovan porod .. ali nije išlo ... tako da ja imam samo lijepe riječi za Petrovu

----------


## anatom

eh sad ako završiš na odjelu babinjača, e to je onda druga priča .. situacija nije tako bajna kao na odjelu za carski ... tada je najbolje uzeti apartman koji je barem kada sam ja rađala bio nekih 500 - 600 kn



ajde pliz tu molim koji detalj!  :Smile:

----------


## MamaDominika

> eh sad ako završiš na odjelu babinjača, e to je onda druga priča .. situacija nije tako bajna kao na odjelu za carski ... tada je najbolje uzeti apartman koji je barem kada sam ja rađala bio nekih 500 - 600 kn
> 
> 
> 
> ajde pliz tu molim koji detalj!


tamo nisam ležala pa ne znam .. ali recimo na carskom sam bila u sobi s još jednom curom i imaš svoj ormarić gdje stavljaš stvari i svoj mali noćni ormarić i djeliš umivaonik ... 

na babinjačama ih je u sobi sedam koliko sam ja uspjela izbrojati .. i stanje kupaonica, tako sam barem čula nije bajno, eto to je ono što ti ja znam o odjelu babinjača

----------


## lore

cuj, sve ti ovisi ko je u tom trenutku s tobom na odjelu od rodilja..kad sam ja bila bilo je fakat neurednih cura za poluditi..  :Rolling Eyes:  cistacica fakat cisti al kaj ona moze kad recimo ides na wc i cura prije tebe nije pustila vodu i slicno..wc-i su ti recimo super uredni navecer, pitate cistacicu kad pere taj dan kupaonu i navecer se otusiras cim opere tuseve..svakako si poneses japanke da si u njima u tus kabini. pojma nemam, meni nije bilo tako strasno na kraju..bila sam tjedan dana u bolnici (pa mislim da nemres racunati tri dana troska apartmana kad ne znas dal ce ti beba dobiti zuticu,u nasoj sobi su recimo sve bebe dobile)..
gle, apartman ti je svakako super opcija samo je pitanje jel ti se da trositi, isto ne znam dal je u apartmanu cijelo vrijeme beba s tobom (iako sam to prije poroda to htjela na kraju uopce nisam bila sposobna stajati na nogama nakon poroda zbog anemije, a kamoli se odmah brinuti o bebi pa mi je ispalo dobro da sam bila u sobi i da su odnosili bebe preko noci)..ja ti sugeriram da se ne opterecujes puno unaprijed nego vidi kak ti se stvari cine nakon poroda, mozda ce ti biti ok ekipa u sobi, a mozda ce ti apartman vec biti pun pa ga ko ja neces moci ni uzeti..sretno  :Smile:

----------


## anatom

ja nisam imala namjeru uzimati apartman je mislim da je bolje malko stisnuti zube pa taj novac potrositi na druge stvari!

ali u situaciji sam da mogu ajmo reci "odabrati" gdje zelim roditi pa ispipavam tu Petrovu koja mi se kao klinika za zenske bolesti cini najpametnijim izborom.

thx cure na informacijama!

----------


## Matanica

Imam pitanje, znam da se vjerojatno ponavlja ali zanima me kakvo je trenutna situacija u petrovoj glede prisutnosti tate u radjaoni, da li se još uvijek mora proći njihov trudnički tečaj, kolika je cijena tečaja i da li to stvarno provjeravaju? Smije li ostati do samog kraja poroda ili?

----------


## Zeljka33

> Imam pitanje, znam da se vjerojatno ponavlja ali zanima me kakvo je trenutna situacija u petrovoj glede prisutnosti tate u radjaoni, da li se još uvijek mora proći njihov trudnički tečaj, kolika je cijena tečaja i da li to stvarno provjeravaju? Smije li ostati do samog kraja poroda ili?


Tečaj je 400kn i ima 13 predavanja...nisu obvezni dolasci na sva predavanja i ne morate oboje biti na predavanju...čak naknadno možeš u tekicu sama upisati pluseve kao da si bili...iako kažu da se može izostati 4 puta, ne vjerujem da provjeravaju...bitno je potvrdu uplate sačuvati i donijeti na porod i vrijedi i za drugi put

----------


## Zeljka33

ja sam bila na skoro sva predavanja i ima dosta korisnih informacija...a i odradi se obilazak rađaone ...da vidiš što te čeka   :Laughing:

----------


## Matanica

Hvala Željka, eto da znamo planirati. Inače prvo dijete sam tamo rodila,sama. pa bih sad pokušala i ovako.

----------


## grgica

Ja sam 2007.g. rodila u Petrovoj. Ne moram ni pisati koliko me bilo strah ići u tu bolnicu... I ja sam se svega naslušala o njima... Ali, moram priznati da sam tamo doživjela nešto sasvim drugačije. Zaista su se prekrasno ponijeli prema meni, ljudski odnos, topla riječ, ma sve... I to ne samo u rađaoni, već kasnije i na odjelu. I mogu Petrovu preporučiti svima, zaista prekrasno osoblje!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Yana

Rodila sam u Petrovoj prije 5 dana, jos smo u bolnici.
Porod je bio carski-spinalno, sve je proteklo uredno, trazili smo apartman i dobili ga, doduse onaj mali na 1. katu no meni je najvaznije da cijeli dan mogu biti sa svojim djetetom i dojiti ga, kao i biti sa suprugom. Cijena malog apartmna je 550 kn dnevno, lijecnici korektni, med. sestre ljubazne i strpljive, zadovoljni smo, a da nismo zasigurno bi reagirali.
Pozdrav...  :Smile:

----------


## Adi

Yana čestitam
reci nakon koliko si dobila dijete na podoj? Jer prvi dan si na intenzivnoj.
Koje su pogodnosti apaartmana? Da li si ga tražila prije poroda ili se to kaže nakon poroda? Svako koliko ti odnose dijete i da li je s tobom i noću?

----------


## Isabel

> Rodila sam u Petrovoj prije 5 dana, jos smo u bolnici.
> Porod je bio carski-spinalno, sve je proteklo uredno, trazili smo apartman i dobili ga, doduse onaj mali na 1. katu no meni je najvaznije da cijeli dan mogu biti sa svojim djetetom i dojiti ga, kao i biti sa suprugom. Cijena malog apartmna je 550 kn dnevno, lijecnici korektni, med. sestre ljubazne i strpljive, zadovoljni smo, a da nismo zasigurno bi reagirali.
> Pozdrav...


Ovo mi malčice vraća nadu u Petrovu. 
Spinalna, apartman i mogućnost boravka s djetetom i mužem 24/7, ok osoblje...  :D  To su super vijesti!!

Mi bi još detalja!   :Razz:  

Kako su te rezali (ako znaš - horizontalno ili vertikalno, mišić razdvajali ili rezali, maternicu...)
Koliko možeš sama oko sebe i bebe, kako ide oporavak, jel su voljne pokazati dojenje, jel muž može i spavati u apartmanu, i ostalo što je Adi pitala - kako je izgledalo neposredno nakon poroda - kad si bebu dobila na prsa, jel su ga odnijeli na neko vrijeme?

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## superx

Ja sam rodila 2007 u Perrovoj. Bilo nam je fantastično u bolnici.
Prvo smo završili tečaj da tata može biti s nama na porodu i platili ga 400 kn, ali tečaj je fenomenalan jako koristan i vrijedan svake kune.
Kada smo došli na porod nakon obrade smješteni smo u bks i tata je bio cijelo vrijeme s nama oko 12 h. svi su bili jako pristojni i dragi, babica fantastična, rodila sam jako veliku bebu i imala sam samo 3 šava... Beba je bila s nama oko 15 min, onda su me šivali i vrlo brzo prebacli u sobu. Rodila sam u pola 10 ujutro a ijete sam dobila na dojenje prvi put oko 12 h, taman kada sam malo došla k sebi i pojela ručak. Prvi dan smo bili u sobama jer su apartmani bili zauzeti i bilo je ok, jednio malo gužva na wc u, ali bilo je sve uredno0 i čisto, meni iskreno i nije bilo neko društvo u sobi tako da sam jedva čekala na apartman, oslobodio se drugo jutro nakon vizite  i tamo je stvarno onako hotelski, dijete je s tobom cijelo vrijeme, jedino ga uzmu kada je pregled pedijatra i ako ima žuticu na vađenje krvi i sl. posjete su cijelo vrijeme , tata nema gdje spavati ali može biti cijelo vrijeme s tobom i bebeom nositi je i sl.. to nam je bilo zakon, ja sam ga dala u sobu oko 12:30 i nosili su mi ga u 5:00 ujutro, da odspavam izdajala sam se i davala im mlijeko... i nemem grižnju savjeti jer sam bila premorena i ni to mi nije bilo dosta.... hrana je fenomenalna ono full meni, juha , meso i prilog, salata i desert, ujutro peciva... imaš svoj frižider, klimu u tv .. i naravno svoju kupaonicu... cijena 600 kn dan, nije mi žao ni lipe
E sad sestre jako ljubazne i drage, svaki dan se čisti i ako želiš mjenja posteljina. dobro mi je bilo i to što kad sam išla doma glavna sestra ti dođe i apartman pokazati sve oko njege dijeteta i presvuč ga, provede s tobom oko 1h i sve lijepo objesni, pupak, prematanje...
Eto nadam se da će ti biti lijepo u petrovoj i ne daj se smesti ipak su oni centralna bolnica u Hrvatskoj s najboljim stručnjacima i vrhunskom skrbi.
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## Adi

Recite kada ste krenule na preglede u Petrovu? Da li ste se naručivali? Na koji broj?

----------


## Maxime

Mi smo na preglede krenuli u 36. tjednu. Imali dogovor s ginicem da se javljamo kada je on dezuran da ne cekamo satima u ambulanti ...

----------


## superx

meni je receno da uopce nije obavezno,tako da sam sve preglede do samog kraja obavljala kod svoje gin,oni imaju ctg i nema potrebe,nitko me nije pitao zasto nisam dolazila kad sam dosla roditi.

----------


## ninatomato

ja sam rodila prije 2 godine u petrovoj i evo idem opet vrlo uskoro. 
rodila sam vaginalno, ali smo bile 6 dana u bolnici, jer je tonka primala nekakvu terapiju. prva 3 dana bila sam u onim "manjim" sobma za babinjace (6 kreveta), a onda se oslobodio apartman i presla sam tamo. to mi je bilo zapravo idealno, jer sam bila neko vrijeme s drugim zenama (uglavnom drugorotke) pa ipak imas drustvo i pomoc. preselila sam se u apartman jer sam htjela biti stalno sa bebom, pogotovo jer su mi se cice skoro upalile, pa mi je bilo vrlo vazno da ona puno doji - nikako mi nije islo rucno izdajanje.
sve u svemu, nije uopce tako strasno. najveci problem je sto ima previse zena (puno nekulturnih kako i druge cure pisu) na premalo osoblja i sto je sve staro, ofucano, ali ipak relativno cisto. sestara ima svakakvih, al ne bih rekla da su bahate i da nece pomoc. mislim da ak si ok s njima, one ce i prema tebi biti ok. jedna sestra od beba mi je cak jednom samoinicijativno (dok sam jos bila u sobi s drugim zenama) donijela tonku kasno navecer na dojenje jer je znala da se mucim s kvrgama i navalom mlijeka. mislim, nije to nista specijalno, al mogla ju je i ne donijet.
apartman sam platila ja mislim 550 kn dan. tamo je hrana bolja, imas svoju kupaonu, bolji krevet i sve to, beba moze bit s tobom cijelo vrijeme. nas je jedino zadesila (a i sad ce opet izgleda) zabrana posjeta zbog epidemije gripe, tako da je muz bio samo jedan dan kratko s nama.

----------


## Fic

Htjela bih reči par stvari vezanih uz Petrovu... Provela sam tamo 5mj na Cef-u+ još 3 tjedna u apartmanu. Nakon 5mj "druženja" i 60-ak cimerica, apartman je bio nužno mjesto za moje psihičko zdravlje. Preporučam ga apsolutno. Svi, bez iznimke, su bili divni od spremačica (koje su me prve posjetile nakon poroda), sestara do doktora. Što se tiče Kasuma... Boljeg doktora nisam mogla ni poželjeti...fenomenalan, stručan, brižan i odlična osoba za razgovor! Da njega nije bilo izašla bih iz bolnice bez moje Nicky koju je porodio i puno više psihički propala. Sve pohvale docentu, bio je moj veliki i močni zaštitnik kad god mi je trebao!

----------


## Zeljka33

moj porod u Petrovoj je bio savršen ....prvi put mi je bilo i očekivala sam puno strašnije...MM je bio prisutan cijelo vrijeme i svi doktori i babica su bili super....došla sam negdje po noći oko 5h, a rodila u 13h...nakon toga sam odmah uspijela upasti u apartman što je bilo super...kao u hotelu...ali najvažnije od svega je kupaonica koju sam vrloooo često koristila   :Grin:  , a i hrana je bila super.....neke sestre su mi stvarno bile super i pomagale u dojenju, a neke baš i ne ...al ima nas svakakvih i to je sve normalno

međutim meni nakon toga je krenulo sve po zlu   :Evil or Very Mad:  ....bebica imala žuticu pa infekciju (nisu definirali koju) i bili smo 11 dana u bolnici....zadnjih par dana sam se prebacila na odijel i tamo mi je godilo društvo cimerica koje su sve bile super  :Bye:  (pozdravljam ih) , ali uvjeti su bili katastrofa   :Mad:  ...kao iz 1. svjetskog rata   :Laughing:  ...srećom bilo nas je samo 6 u sobi...inače u drugim sobama ih je duplo više, a bilo je soba iz kojih se širio smrad....koliko god su uvjeti loši, nešto najgore je kad su žene neuredne i nečiste (da ne povjeruješ što sve ima  :shock: )...kad bi neka cimerica otišla, molili smo se samo da umjesto nje dovedu neku 'normalnu'  :Wink:  ....ali sve bi se to moglo preživjeti par dana (4 wc-a i 4 tuša na cijelo odijelu etc.)....ono što najviše zamjeram u Petrovoj jest odnos prema bebama - kao na kolodvoru je i svatko u bilo koje doba dana dođe na odjel pa čak i u sobu su ulazili...šira rodbina i djeca vrtičke dobi, iako bi jedna sestra vikala d anema posjeta (u điru je baš bila gripa), druga bi uredno pokazivala djecu na vrata ...ulaz je svima bio slobodan jer nema zatvorenih vrata...svatko može prošetati...neke sestre nose maske, neke ne nose....a kasnije sam čula od dvije žene koje su rodile u Petrovoj da djecu nadohranjuju istom bočicom...a i ono kako ih poslažu u kolica i djele po sobama (ako je jedno bolesno   :Mad:  )...isto tako čistoća u sobama je katastrofa: sa stropa visi paučina, a čistačica bi ušla dok dojimo i s domestosom i mokrom krpom prošla po podu i samo bi prašinu zbila ispod kreveta...i onda bi zatvorila vrata da se ugušimo od smrada...inače je curama dan prije poplavio i odvod od umivaonika u sobi i sve stvari su im bile poplavljene...pa smo nakon toga kufere držale na stolićima po noći   :Rolling Eyes:  ...
u svakom slučaju moja bebica nakon Petrove nije bila ni 2 dana doma i završila je na intenzivnu zaraznu s rsv virusom, upalom pluća i hib bakterijom i bila je tamo 20 dana   :Sad:  

dakle, što se tiče ginekologije i poroda sve super, ali uvjeti za bebe   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...i bilo bi stvarno vrijeme da se odijel babinjača preuredi, jer to je stvarno sramota (grade se dvorane za rukomet koje neznam kad će se napuniti, a za rodilište se ne ulaže ništa   :Mad:  )...a dok se ne preuredi, bilo bi stvarno jaaaako poželjno da se uvede disciplina i provjera ko i kada ulazi na kat, a djecu pokazivat samo preko stakla!!!...brže bi svi išli doma i zdraviji

----------


## Zeljka33

> Mi bi još detalja!   
> 
> Kako su te rezali (ako znaš - horizontalno ili vertikalno, mišić razdvajali ili rezali, maternicu...)
> Koliko možeš sama oko sebe i bebe, kako ide oporavak, jel su voljne pokazati dojenje, jel muž može i spavati u apartmanu, i ostalo što je Adi pitala - kako je izgledalo neposredno nakon poroda - kad si bebu dobila na prsa, jel su ga odnijeli na neko vrijeme?
> 
> Hvala


evo ja sam isto 'friško' iz Petrove, pa da odgovorim:
- rezali su sastrane lijevo , meni samo 1cm...babica i doktor su masirali međicu i trudili se minimalno da me režu...malo još popucala unutra
- ako pitaš, svaka sestra će ti pokazati dojenje, neke i samovoljno...meni je i glavna sestra u apartmanu posvetila vrijeme da me uputi i svaki put kad mi je nešto trebalo dobila sam savjet ili pomoć
- odmah nakon poroda dobiješ bebu na sebe i možeš je držati 10-15 minuta, poslije kad dođeš u sobu čim malo dođeš sebi (prva hrana i piškenje) možeš dobiti bebu na dojenje
- za apartman pitaš što prije , čim dođeš na porod...pa ako imaš sreće...na 2. katu gdje su babinjače ima 2 apartmana ...muž ti može dolaziti kad hoće i koliko hoće, ali nemože i nema gdje spavati

----------


## Fic

Pa evo baš sam čula da će se famozni 2 kat Petrove, zvan i "Čistilišće", preuređivati ovo ljeto. Koliko je to pouzdano, ne znam. Ja nikad nisam stigla do tamo. U apartmanu na intenzivnoj i uopće na 1 katu posjete nisu bile dozvoljene osim muževima i to je Ok. U inkubatorima, gdje je bila moja Nicky,sestre su bile mrak i nemam zamjerki, osim da tate nisu smjele viđati svoje bebe nego samo 2 puta tjedno i to samo preko stakla dok sestra drži bebu i to jedva 2 minute. Dok sam bila na Cef-u bilo je Ok, čak su me malo i razmazili, pa sam se malo šokirala na intenzivnoj, a onda sam skužila da smo im tamo sve samo u prolazu, pa nisu baš za neku bliskost. Čistoća...u mom slučaju su najgore bile neke žene- nisam znala da žena može biti tako prljava, posebno jedna ginekologica koja je bila sa mnom u sobi. STRAŠNO! Ipak, eto, preživjele smo. Žao mi je za Tvoju bebicu, ali nadam se da će od sad sve biti bolje! Mi cure koje smo skupa izdajale jer su bebe bile u inkubatorima proživljavale smo zajedno sve stvari koje su nam se događale- bile smo u istom cirkusu, pa je bilo važno da te netko razumije. S nekima sam ostala dobra i cure su mrak! Hoću reči- razumijem Te, najgore je kad s bebom nije sve 5. Svoje bolove i sl, lakše je podnijeti. Carski rez- trbušni mišići horizontalno, maternica vertikalno. Ma niš strašno- vrlo sexy ožiljak- zahvaljujem docentu i na tome!

----------


## antigona

Bilo bi super da preurede odjel babinjača, ali mislim da ništa od toga. Tek bi trebali preurediti PT2, dolje desno, prije više od godinu dana su skupili novce .

Ako idete u Petrovu, ko može nek si uzme apartman. Ja sam bila 2 dana u sobi sa 9 cura i 1 dan u apartmanu. Iste sestre, drugačije ponašanje, bolje, više se trude.
Beba može biti non stop sa mamom, a isto tako i muž (osim po noći).

----------


## Isabel

Hvala cure   :Love:

----------


## superx

Hej jel zna netko nešto više o tom preuređenju odjela babinjače, ja trebam roditi u 9 mj, pa eto zanima me!!!! Znam da neću stići na preuređenje ali vjerojetno će cijela bolnica biti onda preorganizirana???

----------


## fjora

> Hej jel zna netko nešto više o tom preuređenju odjela babinjače, ja trebam roditi u 9 mj, pa eto zanima me!!!! Znam da neću stići na preuređenje ali vjerojetno će cijela bolnica biti onda preorganizirana???


to sam ja mislila kad sam trebalo roditi prošle godine u 6. mjesecu, ali ni pomaka - problem je izgleda što je to stara zgrada koja se baš ne smije puno dirati pa sve to ide polako i nikako

----------


## superx

a iskreno bolje da me zaobiđe to rušenje i bušenje jer ko zna kako će onda s apartmanima, ja bila jednom i bilo je super, pa bih i ovaj put

----------


## Isabel

Hello!

Zanima me kakva je sad situacija sa spinalnim carskim u Petrovoj.

Gdje smjeste majku i bebu nakon spinalnog carskog? 
Da li je moguće odmah dobiti bebu u ruke ili krevet ili u sobu? 
Ako ne, gdje su bebe smještene i kada ih donose majkama?
Da li u tom periodu kok "ne smije" dojiti, msma se može izdajati za svoje dijete?
Da li je moguće da se majku i bebu odmah po carskom smjeste u apartman (pod uvjetom da je slobodan   :Grin: )? Ili mama mora biti u tom postoperacijskoj/ntenzivnoj ili kakvoj već sobi i koliko dugo (pod uvjetom da nem aproblema ni komplikacija)?
Da li je moguće da tata bude prisutan na CR spinalnom, ili da bar dobije on bebu u naručje odmah nakon poroda?

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## klarah

Sljedeći tjedan idem na pregled u Petrovu kod dr. Gašparović. Ima tko iskustva s njom? Jel ona bude na porodu nekad?
Jel kad tamo dođem kod nje mogu obaviti i pregled i ultrazvuk odjednom?

Čitala sam dosta o Petrovoj, ali... Opet imam osjećaj da ništa ne znam. 
Zapravo, što mi je najvažnije: da li je cijelo vrijeme u rađaoni netko s vama, tj. da li ste pod nadzorom doktora, babice...?
Pali li tamo plan poroda, može li se hodati za vrijeme trudova?

Ako netko zna, hvala, pusa   :Heart:

----------


## bebac123

> Sljedeći tjedan idem na pregled u Petrovu kod dr. Gašparović. Ima tko iskustva s njom? Jel ona bude na porodu nekad?
> Jel kad tamo dođem kod nje mogu obaviti i pregled i ultrazvuk odjednom?
> 
> Čitala sam dosta o Petrovoj, ali... Opet imam osjećaj da ništa ne znam. 
> Zapravo, što mi je najvažnije: da li je cijelo vrijeme u rađaoni netko s vama, tj. da li ste pod nadzorom doktora, babice...?
> Pali li tamo plan poroda, može li se hodati za vrijeme trudova?
> 
> Ako netko zna, hvala, pusa


Dok sam ja radjala bila je velika guzva, cak su poradjali u predradjaoni (10.2008.). Nije uvijek bio netko sa mnom, ali me bome nisu ni zanemarivali. Kad sam nesto trebala vikala sam pa bi dosli. Nije bas zabavno bilo, ali sve u svemu sam jako zadovoljna. Nisu mogli biti bolji, jer ih je premalo u smjeni i ne stignu svima udovoljiti.
Meni su dali da hodam samo nakratko i to prije nego su me pristekali na ctg. Nema setnje, mora se lezati.

Nemoj se bojati, tamo si na sigurnom i misli samo na svoju bebicu.   :Kiss:

----------


## klarah

Hvala Bebač. Ma samo i mislim na bebicu. Drago mi je da je tako, nekako mi je najbitnije da me dugo ne ostave bez nadzora i da su ljubazni... Znam opet da ovisi sve o okolnostima.
Hvala ti u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Maxime

klarah, Vesna Gasparevic je odlican ginekolog i prekrasna topla zena - kod nje ces sigurno biti u dobrim rukama   :Wink:

----------


## klarah

Hvala Maxime, to mi je baš drago za čuti. 
Nadam se da ću i ja imati takvo iskustvo  :Smile:  .

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pali li tamo plan poroda, može li se hodati za vrijeme trudova?


plan poroda ne pali
hodati ne mozes
ako razmisljas o sto prirodnijem porodu, ili rooming- inu, onda nemoj ici u petrovu, to je jedno od najzatvorenijih rodilista po tom pitanju u hrvatskoj

----------


## superx

> Pali li tamo plan poroda, može li se hodati za vrijeme trudova?
> 			
> 		
> 
> plan poroda ne pali
> hodati ne mozes
> ako razmisljas o sto prirodnijem porodu, ili rooming- inu, onda nemoj ici u petrovu, to je jedno od najzatvorenijih rodilista po tom pitanju u hrvatskoj


U tome se slažem oni su onako ko po špagi, ali nekako mi uljevaju sigurnost, meni je bilo super tamo, jest da sam ja bila ekspres i bez problema, ali ne mogu ništa reći, čak su mi dali da dosta šećem i okrećem se po krevetu....

----------


## Lutonjica

ovisi što je kome važno

ako se radi o nekoj problematicnoj, teskoj trudnoci, petrova je vjerojatno najbolji izbor
ali kod normalne trudnoce, za mene je jedan od najgorih mogucih

----------


## superx

A je znam, ali ja sam trtaroš i osječam se sigurnije kad me saljeću i kontroliraju nego da me puste na miru, nisam def tip koji be se porađao doma, pa da je na znam kako sve super , zato sam išla tamo, ali nije bilo nikakvih medicinskih intervencija, čak ni dripa, jedino sam tražila nešto protiv bolova nisu oni ništa nudili, tata je bi s nama tako da sam i pila .... Ne znam jel to bila sreća ali bilo je fenomenalno

----------


## Lutonjica

hm, znaš što, i ja sam nakon poroda u petrovoj mislila da mi je bas bilo super i fenomenalno, ono, bas dobro

a onda sam pocela malo vise citati, istrazivati, informirati se, slusati kakav porod moze biti, pa kad sam par godina poslije osvjestila kakav je taj moj prvi porod i boravak u bolnici stvarno bio, kakvo je to nasilje nad mojim tijelom, i mojim djetetom bilo, dođe mi zlo

ali kao što rekoh, svakom je važno nešto drugo
i meni je kao prvorotki najvažniji bio ginić i povjerenje u njega
koja zabluda se to pokazala
(ne povjerenje u ginića, nego mišljenje da je to najvažnija stvar pri porodu)

----------


## superx

to sve stoji,ali ne bih rekla da ja nisam informirana,mislim da jesam poprilicno,vec jednostavno panicar sam od uvijek pa nisam tip za eksperimentiranje,a sto se tice smjestaja i dojenja,maleni i ja smo bili u apartmanu i imali smo svo vrijeme za nas i veliku pomoc u dojenju od svih sestara a i veliku podrsku,nije okusio adapt. tata i bake su bili s njim od prvog dana.... a iskreno ja tako i nisam protiv nekih postupaka poput epiduralne i ljekova za ublazavanje bolova,mislim da je to osobna odluka

----------


## Lutonjica

apartman je super, ali je i lutrija
pa ako je nekom rooming in vazan, onda bolje da odmah ode u drugo rodiliste, nego da mu se desi zauzet apartman

kad sam govorila o nasilju nad mojim tijelom, prvenstveno sam mislila na nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomiju, ne toliko na lijekove (njih smatram vise nasiljem nad djetetom, ali ajde, da ne filozofiram previse ...)

btw, nalijeganje na trbuh mi čak do nedavno i nije bilo tako strasno, dok ga nisam uživo vidjela na nekom drugom - vidjeti odraslu sobu kako svojom punom tezinom stisce trbuh zene u trudu je jedan od najnasilnijih prizora koje sam ikad vidjela, i zgrči mi se želudac čim ga se sjetim

----------


## mikka

ne znam koji mi je vrag bio da idem citati ovaj topik, i sad mi se od tvog zadnjeg posta digao zeludac  :Rolling Eyes:  

i dalje smatram nalijeganje na trbuh najodvratnijom od svih odvratnih stvari koju su u stanju napraviti jadnim rodiljama. uh!

----------


## superx

> ne znam koji mi je vrag bio da idem citati ovaj topik, i sad mi se od tvog zadnjeg posta digao zeludac  
> 
> i dalje smatram nalijeganje na trbuh najodvratnijom od svih odvratnih stvari koju su u stanju napraviti jadnim rodiljama. uh!


X

----------


## mačkulina

Imam jedno pitanje.. da li je ikoga porađao profesor Đelmiš?
ako jest, molim da netko napiše..:
1. kakav je na porodu?
2. da li je komunikativan (jer je inače dosta šutljiv)
3. općenito dojam o porodu u Petrovoj te ležanju na babinjačama na 2 katu.

Ja sam četiri puta tijekom trudnoće bila hospitalizirana u Petrovoj i ležala
dva puta na babinjačama, jedamput na CEF-u i jedamput na PT1.

Babinjače su mi odista  :shock: jer ih je jako jako puno u sobi i čini mi se sve dosta u rasulu i zmazano. E sad da li je to nakon PT1 veeeeeeliki šok  :shock:  jer renovirana Patologija trudnoće izgleda kao Burj al Arab naspram ostatka bolnice ne znam

Stoga dajte napišite vi koje nikada niste bili na ležanju u Petrovoj kako se je vama činio i dojmio taj odjel

Hvala

----------


## bebac123

Na babinjačama na 2.katu je guzva u sobama, to je standard. Higijena tak
tak. Treba moliti sestre da promjene plahte. Čisti se svaki dan ali
nikad ne pociste kako spada. Problem je sto ostavljaju otvorena vrata i
prozore u isto vrijeme pa bude propuh. Zbog toga se moja mala koka i
prehladila.
Ne znam za bolje pa sam zadovoljna sa Petrovom. Citajuci druge
komentare stvarno si razmisljam da li da idem opet tamo. Sa strane
medicinskih usluga stvarno sam jako zadovoljna. Ali kad cujem da su u drugim rodilistima neki uvjeti bolji...
Da li da riskiram odem u Petrovu u nadi da cu moci u apartman (prvi
put nisam bila). Ili pak da odem na Merkur da muz moze biti na
porodu i gdje mogu imati dijete stalno uz sebe, ali u nadi da me nece porodit netko tipa Leder koji rucno otvara i pitanje je bi li dobila epiduralnu ako zatrazim (koliko sam cula anesteziologa nemres dobit po noci, vikendom i blagdanom  :?  )

Sve ovisi o sreci. Nikad ne znas kako ce biti. 

Moja mama je oba poroda bila u Petrovoj. Na drugom porodu su joj pri epiziotomiji zarezali debelo crijevo i ostavili ju da se "hladi" i otisli na gablec i poslije gableca ju sivali bez anestezije. Dobila je i sepsu! Naravno, da ne pricam kakve su joj posljedice ostale za cijeli zivot. To je bilo prije 16 godina. Valjda se danas takve stvari ne događaju.  :/

----------


## klarah

E sad, stvarno više ne znam šta da mislim. Jedino se mogu nadati da će mi porod sam po sebi bit ok i beba otporna, pa da ćemo uz Božju pomoć dobro proć nas 2.

Neda mi se ići na drugi dio grada (Vinogradska, SD), a izbor između Petrove i Merkura uopće nije lagan  :Smile: ).
Uglavnom, moja sestrična je prošle godine rodila tamo, a frendica prije dvije godine i obje imaju jako dobra iskustva tamo sa svime. Doduše, porod im je bio relativno lagan i brz pa eto valjda zato...

Idem sljed. tjedan prvi put na pregled tamo pa ću vidjet kakav mi je prvi dojam, ak ne bude dobar, bježim. U Merkur  :Smile: ).

Sad me više od mene brinu uvjeti za bebe, koji su kako čitam na drugim forumima, ful ispod nivoa.

Inače sam tvrdoglava i uporna i volim tražiti svoja prava pa se još nadam da ću se za nešto uspjet i izboriti.

----------


## mačkulina

a može li pitanje??

Kakvi su uvjeti za bebe u Petrovoj???

Kakva je procedura kada se beba rodi? Čujem da se ne stavi mami na prsa već se odmah odvoji od mame?
Pa kada se mami donese na dojenje? Čime ih hrane dok čekaju?

Znam samo da stalno onuda haraju beke bakterije.. i to mi koma koma   :Sad:

----------


## bebac123

Moj porod nije bio bas lagan. Predugo sam se otvarala, dosla sam otvorena za prst, posto nije samo od sebe islo dalje (oni te puste da vide kako tvoje tijelo radi) uz gel sam se uspjela otvoriti 4cm u 5 sati. Poslije uz dvije epiduralne (jer se prvi put nije primilo na obje strane tijela) i 2 dripa je do samog poroda trebalo jos 5 sati.  Prije epiduralne sam ih 100 puta placuci molila za tabletu protiv bolova, nisu mi htjeli dati i rekli su da izdrzim do epiduralne.
Sa mnom je u predrađaoni bila zena koja je bila oko mjesec dana u bolnici pod nadzorom zbog visokog tlaka. Njoj su inace govorili da ce ici na carski i jedan dan su ju samo poslali na porod, bez trudova, i to na normalan porod. Ona je radjala jedno 3 sata duze od mene. Ali nije bilo nikakvih problema. Bili su sigurni da ce uspjeti bez carskog.

Sto se tice brige oko djeteta, STVARNO nemas razloga za brigu jer su jako pazljivi i ako nije bas sve u redu sa djetetom nema pustanja doma. Mamu Blajic lako pusti, ali dijete nikako. Nas nisu pustili jer im je nosic bio malo sumnjiv (cinilo se pedijatrici da dise vise na usta) pa su htjeli napraviti jos jedan nalaz krvi i pratiti malenu. Iduci dan nas je druga pedica pustila. 3. dan nakon otpusta je taj malo naceti nosic dosao na vidjelo, prehladica je trajala tjedan dana. 

Budi uporna i tvrdoglava i imaj dozu poniznosti jer oni imaju toliko iskustva i sigurnosti u sebe pa se to nekima ne svidja.
U svakom slucaju u Petrovoj neces dozivjeti sto sam ja u 37.tjednu dozivjela na sv.duhu zbog njihovog neznanja i nemara. Rekli su mi na ultrazvuku da imam premalo plodne vode i da im se cini da zeludac nije dobro razvijen (double bubble) Jos sam bila predmet za ucenje- kaze jedna drugoj: Vidiš, ovo ti je double bubble. A MUZ I JA GLEDAMO ZBUNJENO. Bila sam u soku i posto me nisu htjeli pregledati njihovi strucnjaci (smatrali su  da nije hitno :shock:  ) otisla sam placuci ginekologici i poslala me u Petrovu gdje su me odmah primili. I to sam bas naletila kad je Blajic bio. Smijao se kad je vidio trudnicku knjizicu sa sv.duha i rekao da se nista ne brinem i poslao me Trutinu na ultrazvuk koji se iscuđavao na toj knjizici. 3 puta mi je objasnjavao i pokazivao djetetov zeludac i rekao da je plodna voda skroz u redu. Napominjem da nisam imala nikakve veze i poznanstva, niti sam se isla tamo nekom moliti za pomoc. Cak mi je odmah Blajic rekao da zna sa fakulteta te koje su me to primile na sv.duhu i da ne pricam drugim doktorima o tome sto su mi rekle. Place mi se kad se sjetim svega toga.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bebac123

Ja nisam bila informirana prije poroda oko toga da bi dijete trebalo staviti na prsa cim se rodi. Meni ju je babica dala u narucje cim su ju izvagali, izmjerili i pregledali. Ja sam bila u oblacima i srce mi je skoro iskocilo u tom bezvremenskom periodu. Nije mi babica rekla da stavim na prsa, ali da sam znala da je to potrebno mislim da bi mi dopustila bar nakratko.
Prvi put sam dojila malo vise od 2 sata nakon poroda. Mozes zamoliti da ti daju dijete cim te smjeste na odjel babinjaca.

Inace zene koje se izdajaju daju mlijeko babicama koje sve steriliziraju i daju bebama kojima treba. Ne znam da li takvo mlijeko ide samo bebama cije majke ne doje ili daju i onima koje nadohranjuju.

----------


## superx

Koliko ja znam mlijeko ide svima kome treba, meni je mali bio u apartmanu cijelo vrijeme samnom, jedino os 12-5 sam se odmmarala prvi dan... I nisu ga pustili doma sve dok žutica nije otišla i dolazila je sestra svako malo k meni da ga stavljam na sunce kraj prozora , jako su se brinuli oko nas, isto nisam imala nikakvu vezu...

----------


## lore

ja bi ti preporucila da si ne razbijas glavu puno porodom koliko god to glupo zvucalo jer nemres znati nikako kakav ce ti porod biti..moje iskustvo iz Petrove je super, prema meni i pogotovo bebi su bili maksimalno ok..dok lezis u boxu svako malo te dodje netko obici (bilo bi super da je muz s tobom da ti bude lakse za vrijeme trudova)..sestre su mi bile super, anesteziologinja isto odlicna..dosta cura tu pise o rezanju i nalijeganju na trbuh kao najgoroj stvari medjutim u mom slucaju sam iskusila oboje..nalegli su mi na trbuh, nikako grubo i beba je brzo bila vani..epiziotomija uopce nije neki big deal..savovi prodju za dva tjedna, sestra me ok zasila pa sam rijetko kada zatezanje uopce osjetila iako sam imala dosta savova..nekad bude puno gore kad puknes pa rana nije ravna..u porodu je izuzetno bitno koliko ti sudjelujes i u trenutku velikih trudova za izgon razmisljas o tome da beba mora sto prije van i zbog tebe i zbog nje da se ne namuci kroz kanal i upres svom snagom da je ne vratis nazad usred truda..meni je tu epiduralna puno pomogla jer sam sacuvala snagu za kraj i beba je bila zacas vani, cista s nikakvim tragovima poroda..
sto se tice soba svakako ti je bolji apartman ako ga uspijes dobiti, ja nisam i bila sam u sobi na babinjacama..medjutim, opet jako ovisi koliko si razmazena...bilo je cura koje su se stalno zalile, ne valja hrana, ne valjaju sobe itd..meni nije iskreno nista od toga smetalo ni najmanje..bila sam tamo tjedan dana i ok, zacas prodje..jedino je bitna napomena da ako rodis nakon 5 popodne do ujutro neces dobiti hranu u sobu pa svakako uzmi nesto sa sobom..sto se higijene tice nama su uvijek mjenjali plahte bez problema i same i ako smo to zatrazili..cistili su takodjer...u wc-ima nije uopce problem u cistacicama nego u zenama koje su navikle na opcu nehigijenu i ako zapadnes s takvima nema pomoci..ali ok, uzmi domestos maramice sa sobom, japanke za tusiranje koje ces kasnije baciti i opet sve 5...
sto se beba tice jako ih paze..svaki dan ih kupaju, presvlace i beba je s tobom jedno 8-9 sati dnevno..ostatak se odmoris, pojedes, izdojis i zacas je beba opet s tobom..daju im za jesti mlijeko koje sve cure koje mogu izdajati izdoje, a tek onda nadohranjuju..stalno ti je na dojenju pa je ti vecinom nahranis..i sestre ti pokazuju dojenje koliko god ih puta pitas..ja da idem ponovo bi u Petrovu..  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

> ja bi ti preporucila da si ne razbijas glavu puno porodom koliko god to glupo zvucalo jer nemres znati nikako kakav ce ti porod biti..moje iskustvo iz Petrove je super, prema meni i pogotovo bebi su bili maksimalno ok..dok lezis u boxu svako malo te dodje netko obici (bilo bi super da je muz s tobom da ti bude lakse za vrijeme trudova)..sestre su mi bile super, anesteziologinja isto odlicna..dosta cura tu pise o rezanju i nalijeganju na trbuh kao najgoroj stvari medjutim u mom slucaju sam iskusila oboje..nalegli su mi na trbuh, nikako grubo i beba je brzo bila vani..epiziotomija uopce nije neki big deal..savovi prodju za dva tjedna, sestra me ok zasila pa sam rijetko kada zatezanje uopce osjetila iako sam imala dosta savova..nekad bude puno gore kad puknes pa rana nije ravna..u porodu je izuzetno bitno koliko ti sudjelujes i u trenutku velikih trudova za izgon razmisljas o tome da beba mora sto prije van i zbog tebe i zbog nje da se ne namuci kroz kanal i upres svom snagom da je ne vratis nazad usred truda..meni je tu epiduralna puno pomogla jer sam sacuvala snagu za kraj i beba je bila zacas vani, cista s nikakvim tragovima poroda..
> sto se tice soba svakako ti je bolji apartman ako ga uspijes dobiti, ja nisam i bila sam u sobi na babinjacama..medjutim, opet jako ovisi koliko si razmazena...bilo je cura koje su se stalno zalile, ne valja hrana, ne valjaju sobe itd..meni nije iskreno nista od toga smetalo ni najmanje..bila sam tamo tjedan dana i ok, zacas prodje..jedino je bitna napomena da ako rodis nakon 5 popodne do ujutro neces dobiti hranu u sobu pa svakako uzmi nesto sa sobom..sto se higijene tice nama su uvijek mjenjali plahte bez problema i same i ako smo to zatrazili..cistili su takodjer...u wc-ima nije uopce problem u cistacicama nego u zenama koje su navikle na opcu nehigijenu i ako zapadnes s takvima nema pomoci..ali ok, uzmi domestos maramice sa sobom, japanke za tusiranje koje ces kasnije baciti i opet sve 5...
> sto se beba tice jako ih paze..svaki dan ih kupaju, presvlace i beba je s tobom jedno 8-9 sati dnevno..ostatak se odmoris, pojedes, izdojis i zacas je beba opet s tobom..daju im za jesti mlijeko koje sve cure koje mogu izdajati izdoje, a tek onda nadohranjuju..stalno ti je na dojenju pa je ti vecinom nahranis..i sestre ti pokazuju dojenje koliko god ih puta pitas..ja da idem ponovo bi u Petrovu..


Nadam se da neće nitko krivo shvatiti moje mišljenje, ali meni je sve ovo "go with the flow" i zapravo jako   :Sad:  . Činjenica da se sa ovime moramo saživiti, prihvatiti kao "normalno", uzeti kao gotovu stvar i pomiriti mi je  grozna. 
A nedaj bože biti "razmaženka" kao što spominješ, pa "izvoljevati", imati mišljenje, pokoje pitanje, željeti doktorovu konzultaciju s pacijentom prije akcije, imati plan poroda i želje, znati što bi htio a što ne   :Sad:  ... 
Na što smo osuđene, stvarno je prestrašno. 

Hvala bogu što nam ostaje ono malo od toliko toga što nam prirada: minimalan izbor i slobodna volja.

Kilometrima smo mi daleko, nažalost, od toga što možemo dobiti kao cjelokupnu medicinsku uslugu na temu poroda, od onog što bi TREBALE dobiti i što ostale žene u svijetu dobivaju u njihovim medicinskim ustanovama. 
Ogromna je korelacija između onog što mi dobivamo "pod normalno" i što one dobivaju "pod normalno". 
Naše zdravstvo je nikakvo, prejadno i pretužno   :Sad:  za bilo koju zemlju... A tko je tome kriv?

----------


## bebac123

Mislim da je najveci problem novac. Nema se dovoljno sredstava pa moraju sparati. Premalo je zaposlenih uopce po bolnicama pa se radi 100 na h. Naravno da se nadu neki koji su na takvoj poziciji da mogu sjediti dok drugi rintaju. Ovo govorim iz prica prijatelja i poznanika koji rade u bolnicama.

Ja se inace divim svima u Petrovoj koliko imaju snage i volje raditi. Dr.Blajic je uvijek dobro raspolozen, a taj covjek pitaj Boga kad uopce stigne spavati. On je po cijele dane sav u poslu. Jos sam cula da cak i privatno radi pa takve pacijente ekspresno vodi po svim pretragama u bolnici, sta god treba. Iako tamo iz prve ruke znam da isto ne stede na uslugama ako nemas ni veze i nisi kod nekog doktora privatno pacijent.

----------


## Frida

bebac123 novac nema veze sa onim o čemu mi pišemo, pa ako želimo porod bez medikamenata oni bi trebali biti sretni jer ne moraju trošiti, zar ne?

empatija i lijepa riječ ne koštaju ništa, ljudski pristup prema rodilji, poštivanje njenih želja, sve je to besplatno  :Sad:

----------


## bebac123

Naravno da se ocekuju tople rijeci, postivanje zelja rodilja... Sve to je besplatno i mislis si da u rodilistu ne mozes dozivjeti "hladnocu". Sumnjam da bi npr u Petrovoj izdrzao raditi onim tempom ako nema ljubavi prema svome poslu.
Oni imaju puno vise poroda od ostalih rodilista, pa tako i vise iskustva. Pogotovo kod kompliciranih trudnoca i poroda.

Ne opravdavam ono sto ne naprave dobro. Cesto ispadnu bezobzirni.
Ja sam sebe krivila za vrijeme poroda jer sam preosjetljiva i htjela sam da uvijek netko bude blizu mene. Cudila sam se sto me nisu izbacili kroz prozor koliko sam bila naporna. Stalno sam molila za pomoc. 100 puta sam pitala za tabletu protiv bolova prije epiduralne i nisu mi dali iako sam im pametovala da drugdje daju. Nisam dala Zlopasi da me pregleda kak se spada nego sam se tresla ko luda a bila sam tek prst otvorena, poludio je na mene instant. Kukala sam mu da su mi ginekolog i drugi rekli da cu zbog male visine sigurno ici na carski a on je hladno odgovorio da po njegovoj procjeni mogu normalno i gotovo. Govorili su mi da budem tiho i da nisam jedina tamo. Stalno sam ih gnjavila, zahvaljivala im se i molila ih da se ne ljute na mene. Ma bilo je tu svasta.
Eto, bila sam pravi primjer lude razmazene prvorotke ali sam opet zadovoljna jer imam povjerenja u njih.

----------


## Frida

OK, ja se slažem s time da su u Petrovoj stručni kada je u pitanju patologija, ali ovo što ti pišeš mi je prestrašno za čitati, pogotovo dio 




> Govorili su mi da budem tiho i da nisam jedina tamo. Stalno sam ih gnjavila, zahvaljivala im se i *molila ih* da se ne ljute na mene


Zbog čega? Zbog toga što si tražila svoja prava? Zar imaš toliko malo samopoštovanja da si se osjećala krivom u trenutku u kojem su oni ti koji ti trebaju pomoći?




> Nisam dala Zlopasi da me pregleda kak se spada nego sam se tresla ko luda a bila sam tek prst otvorena, poludio je na mene instant.


Opet pitam zbog čega? Zato što si uplašena prvorotka? Jel bi se ti bolje osjećala da ti je pristupio smireno, objasnio što će ti i kako napraviti?

Svaka čast na stručnosti ali ja zaista vjerujem da se termin "razmažena prvorotka" toliko često koristi, a u većini slučajeva se samo radi o ženama koje su ili uplašene i traže pomoć ili o ženama koje su informirane i traže da se poštuju njihove želje.

Bebac123 nadam se da će ti drugi porod biti drugačiji i da ćeš vidjeti da si ti ta koju treba poštivati!

----------


## Poslid

Dok čitam ovo što Bebač123 piše, toliko sam žalosna da to ne mogu opisati.

Mi žene prihvaćamo takva poniženja i bezobzirnost, i još mislimo da trebamo biti zahvalne što su nam uopće dopustili da budemo u bolnici.

A sve kao za dobrobit bebe. Pa kakva je to dobrobit bebe ako je mama totalno nafiksana lijekovima, preplašena i ponizna do poda.

A doktori jaaaaaako vole ženi koja ih "ne sluša" napomenuti da će npr. "ugušiti svoje dijete".

Pa koliko tu ljudskosti ima?  :Crying or Very sad:  

Zar im trebamo biti zahvali što nas uopće diraju, što nam buše vodenjak, režu nas, daju nam drip i dolatin, nalježu nam na trbuh, viču na nas?

Zar trebamo biti zahvalini sestrama, smo zato što nas nisu ružno pogledale i što nam ispod glasa govore da budemo tiho i slušamo ih?

Zar trebamo biti zahvlane ako nam donesu naše dijete i ako mu promijene pelenu? Ili trebamo biti zahvalne što našu bebu odnose od nas?

Žalost, žalost, žalost   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bebac123

Istina je da imam malo samopostovanja. Toliko sam bila u strahu da sam si samo stvorila sliku kako oni spasavaju bebu i mene. Kad su me izvukli iz boksa i drzali mene i jos par zena ispred bokseva ja sam bila toliko sretna da sam ih sve tamo htjeli izljubiti. Mozda sam totalno poremecena, ali tad sam se osjecala ko da su mi oni dali sve u zivotu.
Inace nisu mi rekli da cu dobiti drip. Na boci je pisalo glukoza i mislila sam da su mi to dali mozda iz nekog razloga, tipa jer nisam jela preko 15 sati. Tek kasnije sam skuzila da je flomicem napisano drip na toj boci i poslije su mi jos jednu dali. 
Kazem da ne znam za bolje. Prijateljice mi rade u privatnom rodilistu i pricaju kako je tamo (tablete protiv bolova, dvije babice i doktor su stalno uz tebe...). 
Ali ja ne vjerujem da je puno bolje na Merkuru i sv.Duhu nego u Petrovoj.  Ako dodjes u krivom momentu, nema druge nego molit se Bogu da bude sve u redu.

Prijateljica primalja je imala strasan porod. Naravno rodila je tamo gdje radi i imala je sve doktore na raspolaganju i ostalo osoblje. Svi su htjeli najbolje, a ispalo je da su dijete jedva spasili jer se zapetljalo o pupkovinu. Zavrsila je na carskom. Bogu hvala, dijete je zdravo.

Sto si covjek moze misliti kad cuje razne price. Ludilo!

----------


## uporna

*Lore*,  nadam se da je ovo greška



> sestra me ok zasila


Koliko ja znam doktor šiva a ne sestra.

----------


## lore

A nedaj bože biti "razmaženka" kao što spominješ, pa "izvoljevati", imati mišljenje, pokoje pitanje, željeti doktorovu konzultaciju s pacijentom prije akcije, imati plan poroda i želje, znati što bi htio a što ne   ...

oprosti, ja nisam uopce pricala o terminu razmazenka u tom smislu nego u smislu soba, hrane i slicno..bilo je cura koje zaradjuju pet puta manje od mene (nemojte ovo nikako shvatiti prepotentno jer ne razmisljam na nacin da su novci bitni) a nista im nije bilo po volji..na sve su se zivo zalile nonstop a ja sam pojela normalno svaki dorucak, rucak..plahte su mi bile ok iako su od starosti imale ti i tamo neku rupu, bitno da su ciste..ok, ako lezis mjesecima na cuvanju trudnoce shvacam da te stvari mogu smetati ali ako si tamo 4 dana li kao ja tjedan dana mislim da je nije od esencijalne vaznosti da li soba ima stare krevete ili ne ili da jedes svaki dan razlicitu juhu..mene jedino sto je smetalo je totalna nehigijena pojedinih rodilja a s tim petrova nema ni najmanje veze..

sto se tice toplih rijeci opet mogu reci da sam i to dobila..nekoliko sestara se toliko brinulo za mene jer sam padala u nesvijest, stalno su pitale da li mi nesto treba..ok, ima i nekih koje nisu bas drage ali ok, toga ima svuda..opet ne mogu reci ni da su te bile bezobrazne prema meni..a sto se dojenja tice mislim da sam samo ja zvala 10 puta da mi namjeste bebu na dojenje..a isto tako i ostale cure u sobi..nikada nisu nekome rekli da nece ili ne mogu nesto pokazati..treba isto shvatiti da njih ima samo 2 u smjeni na 100 ili vise pacjentica i svaka ocekuje da im se posvete..sestara za bebe ima nesto vise ali opet premalo..naravno da je kod podobnika druga prica, platis 30 000 kn i imas vlastitu babicu, doktora, super krevet i hranu..treba odluciti da li to tebi vrijedi toliko ili ti je bolje za iste novce kupiti djecju opremu i sve sto treba..sto se tice petrove i ostalih bolnica kada se pocne za zdravstvo izdvajati novac kao u ostalim zemljama a ne za stadione, arene i ostale gluposti onda mozemo ocekivati vise jer onda nece ista sestra trcati u 20 soba nego u 5 ili 2..

----------


## lore

je..greska je..nije me zasio doktor koji me je poradjao nego mlada doktorica koja asistira..zabunila sam se..

----------


## Poslid

Joj bebač123, ne mislim ja da si ti kriva  :Kiss: 

Meni je užasno žao zbog STANJA koje vlada u našim rodilištima, zbog žena koje su zahvalne što im je dijete preživjelo porod, bez obzira na posljedicu za nju (a vjerojatno i za dijete) - a sve to ne mora i NE SMIJE biti tako.

----------


## Isabel

> Meni je užasno žao zbog STANJA koje vlada u našim rodilištima, zbog žena koje su zahvalne što im je dijete preživjelo porod, bez obzira na posljedicu za nju (a vjerojatno i za dijete) - a sve to ne mora i NE SMIJE biti tako.


Potpis! Meni je ovo pre  :Crying or Very sad:   i prestrašno...

----------


## smaja

> Hello!
> Gdje smjeste majku i bebu nakon spinalnog carskog? *Mama ide u post operacionu salu dok joj se ne vrati osjet u noge, a beba ode dolje među zdrave bebe (ako je zdrava) ili na intenzivnu ako ima kakav problem*Da li je moguće odmah dobiti bebu u ruke ili krevet ili u sobu? *Nije, dok ti se ne vrati osjet bebu ne dobiješ u ruke, nakon poroda ti ju odmah pregledaju i još dok tebe šivaju ti donesu bebu da ju poljubiš, kažu podatke (kg, cm i apgar) i odnesu je*
> Ako ne, gdje su bebe smještene i kada ih donose majkama? *Bebe su u svojoj sobi na odjelu 'carica' i dobiješ bebu kad pređeš na intenzivnu na carskom odjelu (soba do beba)*
> Da li u tom periodu kok "ne smije" dojiti, msma se može izdajati za svoje dijete? *Dok sam ja bila nijedna mama nije dojila prvih nekoliko sati jer te sve boli i sestre ti ne guraju bebu za dojenje. Ako ćeš moći traži bebu, pa će ti ju dati, nije da brane*
> Da li je moguće da se majku i bebu odmah po carskom smjeste u apartman (pod uvjetom da je slobodan  )? Ili mama mora biti u tom postoperacijskoj/ntenzivnoj ili kakvoj već sobi i koliko dugo (pod uvjetom da nem aproblema ni komplikacija)? 
> *Mama mora biti u intenzivnoj 2 dana i bebu ti u intenzivnu donose svakih 4 sata po cca sat vremena.*
> Da li je moguće da tata bude prisutan na CR spinalnom, ili da bar dobije on bebu u naručje odmah nakon poroda? *Nije, to je ipak operacija... Bebu može vidjeti za vrijeme posjeta i to ju sestra pokaže na doslovno 1 minutu.. I tako je svaki dann, osim ako si u apartmanu, onda nakon što izađeš iz intenzivne može biti u app s tobom koliko oće...*
> Hvala

----------


## Maxime

Ponavljam da ja nemam negativna iskustva s Petrovom (cini mi se da je svima vise u interesu ocrniti ovo rodiliste i natjeratiti rodilje koje ce tamo roditi silan strah u kosti, sorry morala sam to napisati   :Crying or Very sad:  ). 

Dogovorila sam se s ginekologom da mi nece po defaultu uvaliti drip i nije.
Babica je vjezbala sa mnom za vrijeme trudova da mi bude lakse i da potaknemo trudove.
Babica mi je pokazala kako da disem, vlazila mi je usne i bodrila.
(Zamolila sam dvije babice i jednog specijalizantu da izadju iz boksa jer su beskorisni, izasli su i nitko mi nije zamjerio).
Svi su bili uljudni, nitko mi nije nista napravio a da ja prije toga nisam dala svoju suglasnost.

Ne treba odmah polaziti od toga da se osobljem nista nemoze dogovoriti i da rodilju nitko ne slusa jer to nije bas tako - sve ovisi o vlastitom stavu ...

----------


## bebac123

Frida:



> Bebac123 nadam se da će ti drugi porod biti drugačiji i da ćeš vidjeti da si ti ta koju treba poštivati!


I ja se nadam da ce mi drugi porod biti laksi.   :Smile:  

Imam jos dosta vremena razmisliti izmedju Merkura, Petrove i Vinogradske.


 :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

po kojem ključu oni uporno tamo rade?? čitam ove postove i nikako da povežem neku poveznicu.. imam dojam da nema pravila, nema ničeg.. čini mi se da sve se svodi na uf imala sam dobru vezu ili uf imala sam ludu sreću 

možda griješim  :?  :?  :?

----------


## mačkulina

> I ja sam relativno friško stigla  s 1. kata (carski). Sestre u sobama na intenzivnoj  vrlo su OK, neke izuzetno ljubazne i drage, samo jedna među njima namćor koji uopće ne otvara usta.
> Za sestre iz dječje sobe nažalost imam samo riječi koje nisu za forum. Naglo su se poljubaznile tek zadnjeg(!) dana (nakon brojnih intevencija da mi se KONAČNO pomogne oko dojenja). Apsolutno svaka u prolazu osjeća potrebu zadignuti mi spavaćicu i stisnuti prebolnu bradavicu da vidim sve zvijezde (da, gospođo, baš tako se mora, palac i kažiprst moraju se dodirnuti *ispod*  bradavice. A kaj vas to boli?   Jao što smo osjetljivi!)
> 
> Na moja pitanja mogu li mi pomoći postaviti bebu dobivala sam ove odgovore:
> 
> - pa naravno da je beba pospana, jela je, što bi je trebali izgladnjivati jer vi ne znate dojiti?
> - nije jela, gladna je  (beba spava ko top, (kršitelj koda) curi oko usta))
> - kaj bi vi kad nemate još mlijeka, evo vam bebu na malo maženja (5 min.)
> - (nakon KRVNIČKOG štipanja bradavica već upaljenih cica i mog jauka, prezirno) : mama, mama, ako niste spremni pružiti svojoj bebi najbolje i pretrpjeti bol, onda odmah uzmite Bromergon.
> ...


 :shock:  :shock:  o majko moja   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
pa gdje ja to idem  :?  :? 

koje iskustvo? ma super opisano... hvala do neba na ovakvim postovima   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

> annabell prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala vam cure, puno znace vasi savjeti   
> I za liftove (sad kužim!   ) i za osobne stvari, i za posebnosti s trojčekima. Stvarno, sve nam je prvi put i ne znamo nikog tko je rodio (pogotovo bar na carski) u Petrovoj, pa eto, gnjavimo vas malo   
> Ja znam da ih necu možda dobivati odmah na dojenje i da ću, kad krene, možda probati izdajati i nadam se da će mi pritom netko pomoći jer..... brrrrr nemam pojma kako to izgleda (male grudi, puno djece  :/ )... hm, hm...
> I da, išla sam na zadnji pregled sa papirom s pitanjima    i niš od toga   Toliko su me nekako brzo "obavili" da nisam stigla sjesti i popričati. Ali što očekivati, ipak je to bolnica, a ne privatnik koji može sjedit s pacijentom po sat vremena. A mi svi znatiželjni.....  
> Zato, hvala vam još jednom i pišite što god se ko sjeti, pogotovo sa više bebica i carskog.
> 
> ...


*imam pitanja:* pa molim neku dobru dušu da pomogne pri rješavanju misterije Petrova bolnica.
Obzirom da sam istraumatizirana prvim porodom, a suđeno mi je roditi u Petrovoj... skupljam iskustva da bi se lakše pripremila za pitanja doktoru za kojeg bi željela da me porodi...

1. znači intenzivna poslije CR i 2 kat babinjače su nebo i zemlja i po uvjetima i po sestrama.
Ako si više od 5 dana seliš se na babinjače.. uz mogućnost nadoplate apartmana (Ako je slobodan) po cijeni od 600 kuna dnevno?
*Pitanje*: koliko tih apartmana ima i da li je velika gužva oko njih?

2. znači može se birati (ako je dogovoren carski) spinalna ili opća? Obzirom da sam u životu imala 6 općih i 2 spinalne.. lakše je sa spinalnom (samo je mana što se ne smiješ micati 12 sati poslije a kod opće je mana što ti se vrti kada se prvi put digneš)
*Pitanje*: da li je izbor oko anestezije pravilo ili iznimka (ako se ima veza ili indikacija)

3. dok ti bebicu ne donesu (nema pravila kada će ju donesti koliko sam shvatila)..pa čime ju hrane??
*Pitanje:* da li ju hrane adaptiranim ili mlijekom drugih rodilja?

4. Ostaje se 6 dana.
Pitanje: na prvom katu,  na intenzivnoj? koliko sam shvatila prvi kat i intenzivna - to nije isto?  :? 

help   :Sad:  bilo koje vrste je dobrodošao

----------


## krumpiric

> Inace nisu mi rekli da cu dobiti drip. Na boci je pisalo glukoza i mislila sam da su mi to dali mozda iz nekog razloga, tipa jer nisam jela preko 15 sati. Tek kasnije sam skuzila da je flomicem napisano drip na toj boci i poslije su mi jos jednu dali.


da, tako je bilo i sa mnom, rečeno mi je "evo malo glukozice, niste dobro"...al sam po šišanju trudova skužila da to nije to...i onda je mm pročitao da se radi o dripu.  :Mad:   :shock: 
to sam već negdje pisala. Strašno.

----------


## Trio

Petrova...
...mama me rodila u Petrovoj;Ja sam rodila u Petrovoj,u šali kažemo da je Petrova naša izdavačka kuća...
Petrova bolnica ginekologije i porodništva je jedina kao takva u Hrvatskoj, u njoj se reci mo obavi 20 na sv.Duhu 15 Vinogradskoj 10 Poroda dnevno. Naravno da naj više ružnih komentara ima za Petrovu kad tamo i ima naj više poroda!
Moje iskustvo za Petrovu je predivno,rodila sam troje prekrasne i zdrave djece carskim rezom.S prvom trud. sam ležala jedan dan,s drugom pet dana prije poroda na pt-2 odjelu(s trečom sam ujutro došla na tašte pa sam išla odmah na porod)! Sve trudnoče mi je vodio i završio Zlopaša! Nisam imala veza niti je bilo novaca,mita ili korupcije! Ja sam bila toliko zadovoljna sa svim a nisam svima poklonila bombonjeru a zaslužili su je!
Što se tiče bolnice po pitanju zidova,kreveta,sanitarija i sl. to sam tekar u grubo vidjela na tv-u kada su skpljali novce za Petrovu. Kada sam boravila tamo plafoni su mi bili ful visoki i nisam puno gledala u njih na intenzivnoj ti redovito mjenjaju plahte a na jastuk sam stavljala svoj ručnik po pitanju sanitarija uviek sam se tuširala u japankama a wc sam prebrisala domestos maramicama,napravila gnjezdo od papira i normalno sjedila na njoj. Inače sam jako osjetljiva na čistoču i volim da mi je sve sterilno a tamo sam se tako i organizirala i bilo mi je okejčić čak sam zadnji put kada sam bila (rodila sam 14.08.2008.g.) dva puta oprala kosu!Čitala sam tu malo i za sestre na prvom katu, normalno je da ti od njih četri jedna ne odgovara al  meni su sve bile fakat super! Sestre za bebe po pitanju dojenja isto tako čak mi je sestra Anabela donosila bebu po noći na dojenje(00 i u 3)pa ponovno redovno u 6. Prva dva carska su bila u spinalnoj a treći opčoj anesteziji.To daju na izbor ako imaš vremena i ako je sve ok mada sam zadnji put po pričama primjetila da više preferiraju spinalnu! Ja sam odlično podnjela i spin. i opču ali po pitanj carskog preporučujem spinalnu jer si budana, sudjeluješ u porodu (vizualno i psihički ne fizički) i što je najvažnije vidiš bebu odmah i daju ti je da je poljubiš meni je tako bilo dva puta! drugi put sam išla ubrzano na carski pa MM nije bio taj tren tamo bila je moja mama čekala je ispred sale anesteziolog ju je svakih par minuta obavještavao o svemu a babica kada je nosila bebu na odjel dala mami da poljubi svoju unučicu, PONAVLJAM BEZ IKAKVIH VEZA I POZNANSTAVA!Uglavnom meni je Petrova zakon i imam samo pozitivna iskustva!Rodila sam 12.mj.2003,01.mj.2007 i 08.mj.2008.g.Ja sa svojim iskustvom preporučila bi dr.Zlopašu i Petrovu bolnicu.

----------


## laura29

Ni meni u Petrovoj nije bilo loše. Tamo sam ležala 2 tjedna na čuvanju trudnoće na PT2. Odjel jest u poprilično lošem stanju (čeka adaptaciju), ali su sestre bile korektne, spremačice redovito čistile sobe (posebno jedna pričljiva plava gđa, zaboravih ime  :Smile:  ,)što se ne može baš reći za voditeljicu toga odjela koje se svi boje i kojoj nedostaje empatije. Srećom, na tom su odjelu i drugi liječnici koji su bili pristupačni i odgovarali na sva postavljena pitanja. 
Porod je zbog kmplikacija trebao biti također u Petrovoj (što mi na početku trudnoće nije padalo na pamet zbog raznoraznih priča koje sam čula o toj bolnici). Bojala sam se kako će sve završiti, ali srećom sve je dobro prošlo. Porod jest bio induciran, nažalost, vodenjak probušen, epiduralna u kombinaciji s dripom i epiziotomija. Sanjala sam i ja prije toga prirodan porod, ali san se nije ostvario. S obzirom na tadašnju situaciju, stručnost i ljubaznost porodničara  i anesteziologa, ja sam zadovoljna. Sigurnost mi je ulu+ijevao MM koji je sve vrijeme hrabro bio sa mnom. U rađaonici jedino imam prigovor na jednu babicu koja je bila poprilično nepristupačna, hladna, pomalo pametovala, ali je zato druga bila njezina sušta suprotnost. Hodajući gore na preglede, uvjerila sam se da ih ipak mnogo više s radošću i stručnošću obavlja svoj posao. 
Na babinjačama je zaista bilo dobro (sanitarije su druga priča). Sestre i za bebe i za mame su bile dobre. Svakoj su mami pokazale kako dojiti, pomogle prištekati bebu na dojku, odgovoriti na pitanja. Bebe su dolazile svaka tri sata, osim od 11 do 5,30. Društvo je u sobi bilo odlično. Mislim da bi mi bilo dosadno samoj u apartmanu.
Sve u svemu, zadovoljavajuće.

----------


## klarah

Konačno dobra iskustva iz Petrove  :D 
Pošto smo ipak "osuđene" roditi u hrvatskim bolnicama, pa tako i u Petrovoj, od koristi su nam ovakvi postovi koji opisuju razna iskustva odnosno onako kako je kome bilo tamo. Jer svi manje više znamo što bi nam bilo idealno, ali 2 mjeseca prije poroda me zanima kakvo je konkretno stanje, a to kako bi bilo idealno... bolje mi se sad ne zamarati s time, odnosno to je neka druga tema. A nisam po prirodi šutljiva i povučena, imam svoj stav i ne bojim ga se iskazati uopće, ali sad mi trebaju informacije o realnom stanju 8) 
Zato cure koje ste tamo rodile, pišite...

----------


## lore

ja znam puno dobrih iskustava iz petrove ako te tjesi  :Smile:  
a mislim..cuj, stvarno je svaki porod individualna stvar tako da napise sto cura da je imalo mrak iskustvo ne znaci da ce tebi biti isto i obratno..od svih prijateljica koje znam svaka je imala drukciji porod..ono u sto se najvise mozes pouzdati je u samu sebe u samom trenutku poroda, koncentrirati se na bebu i tiskanje..vjerujem da petrova a i vinogradska i sv. duh imaju dobar tim doktora i sestara..kad si na pregledu pred porod mozes razgovarati s doktorom i o dripu i o epiduralnoj(mene za drip nisu pitali ali mislim da mozes reci da nikako ne zelis drip)..sad u zadnje tjedne pred porod probaj se sto vise gibati i setati..za izbjeci savove (sto sam ja mislila da je puno veci bed nego sto jesu) mozes i masirati uljem za medjicu (imas za kupiti u bio&bio)..ma biti ce sve  :Smile: ,  treba biti pozitivan i vjerovati da ce sve ispasti super..

----------


## Trio

Apsolutno se slažem da je svako iskustvo individualno isto tako da ti treba netko da te vodi kroz sve to i da je po mogučnosti izrazito stručan,pedantan i simpatičan po pitanju tebe i bebe. Ambijent ni u jednoj od državnih rodilišta nikad nas neče ostaviti bez daha uvijek če se nači nešto.Treba se prilagoditi razmišljati pozitivno i na kraju uvijek se vračamo kući!

----------


## srecica

> Pošto smo ipak "osuđene" roditi u hrvatskim bolnicama...


Imas apsolutnu slobodu roditi u bilo kojoj od tih bolnica, zar ne?
Lijepo je ovo sto ti savjetuje lore, sastavi plan poroda, educiraj se u tom smjeru, razmisli o tome kako zelis da ti izgleda porod, sto ocekujes, i prokomentiraj to sa doktorom na iducem pregledu.

----------


## smaja

Meni je u Petrovoj bilo super i opet idem tamo... 

Jako sam sretna da su se našle žene koje tu bolnicu hvale.. :D  :D . Bila sam baš tužna što je bilo sve negativno do sad napisano...

----------


## smaja

> klarah prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pošto smo ipak "osuđene" roditi u hrvatskim bolnicama...
> 
> 
> Imas apsolutnu slobodu roditi u bilo kojoj od tih bolnica, zar ne?
> Lijepo je ovo sto ti savjetuje lore, sastavi plan poroda, educiraj se u tom smjeru, razmisli o tome kako zelis da ti izgleda porod, sto ocekujes, i prokomentiraj to sa doktorom na iducem pregledu.


JHa nisam imala plan poroda namjerno, jer jednostavno nikad ne znaš što će te snaći... U životu mi ništa nije bilo po planu...

----------


## srecica

Naravno svi smo razliciti   :Wink:  
klarah ima neke zelje, bar sam ja tako shvatila iz njenih postova, i zato joj prelazem da ih izrazi, stavi na papir u vidu plana poroda.
Naravno da ne mozes predvidjeti sve u zivotu pa tako ni tijek poroda, i plan poroda nije nesto cega cemo se drzati kao pijan plota u slucaju da se nesto lose dogada sa bebom ili nama.

----------


## klarah

Sudeći po onom što čujem na tečaju u Petrovoj, plan poroda mogu odmah objesit mačku o rep, jer me nitko neće ništa pitat, a ako slučajno štogod kažem i zahtijevam jako ću raspizdit uvažene doktore tamo.
Ma   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## srecica

klarah jos uvijek mozes promijeniti rodiliste, a ukoliko u tog lijecnika imas povjerenja i stvarno zelis da te on pregledava do kraja, nista te ne kosta da mu predosic svoj plan i izneses svoja pitanja i nedoumice ... njegova je duznost i obveza da ti na pitanja odgovori i razrjesi sve tvoje nedoumice ... mislim da bi ti nakon tog razgovora bilo lakse odluciti, iako opet sve ovisi u kakvu smjenu upadnes.

----------


## klarah

Da, sve ovisi u kakvu smjenu upadneš... Možda to sve i nije tako crno kako mi se sad čini, najviše me smeta taj ponižavajući stav pojedinih doktora prema rodiljama. Samo da se prema meni netko ljudski odnosi i bude ljubazan, zar je to tako puno? Očito kod nas - je.

Znam da još mogu promijeniti, ali mislim da je sve to jako slično.
Ma bit ću optimist, porod je ipak prirodan događaj, iako u Petrovoj baš i nije koliko sam skužila, a uz Božju pomoć bit će sve ok.

Pomalo me strah da, ako budem inzistirala na planu i nekim stvarima, da se ne zamjerim tamo nekom pa da si ne izazovem kontraefekt. I meni ovo zvuči grozno, ali eto. Inače se volim boriti za svoja prava i često sam glasna svugdje   :Smile:  , ali ne znam jel mi pametnije da tamo budem kuš.

----------


## lore

vidjeti ces da realni scenarij izgleda bitno drukcije nego ono sto zamisljas..doktore neces skoro ni vidjeti a kad ces ih vidjeti sigurno neces razmisljati o njima i o njihovom odnosu..doktori su ti u boxu oko 10 minuta za vrijeme izgona dok ti razmisljas da ce ce ti puknuti straznjica od pritiska i kako sto prije istiskati bebu van..inace te obidju babice ali vecinom si sama (ili s muzem) i dises kroz trudove i opet ne razmisljas o babicama previse..po meni bi ti bilo bitno da imas nekoga svoga uz sebe i da pricas s njim da ti sto lakse prodju trudovi, da te moze pospricati vodom ili bilo sto sto ti zatreba..  :Grin:  
haha, kad se sjetim sebe i svog plana unaprijed..moj porod je trebao biti induciran sa mojom doktoricom na porodu( uhvatili me trudovi odjednom,zena nije ni bila u hr), trebao je biti muz na porodu (bila je epidemija meningitisa pa nije smio ni uci), bila sam uvjerena da ne zelim epiduralnu (na kraju sam molila da mi je daju), htjela apartman(bilo sve zauzeto).ma joj :Smile: ali opet nakon svega ispalo je sve super..doktor koji me porodio je bio divan, babice super, savovi kolko god da sam ih imala nisu boljeli i brzo su prosli, cure u sobi dobre..i imala sam svoju bebicu zivu i zdravu za koju su se odlicno pobrinuli..
mozda nije lose da obidjes malo bolnice ali sve ti je to slicno..ako imas tezak porod biti ce tezak i u merkuru i kod podobnika i u petrovoj a ako bude lagan biti ce svugdje lagan..  :Smile:  
ja ti sugeriram da iskoristis ove zadnje tjedne (iako razumjem da si sva pod iscekivanjima, i ja sam citala stalno o bolnicama, porodima i sl) na setnjice s muzem / prijateljicama/ obitelji, kratke izlete, vidi se s ljudima koje neces moci vidjeti par tjedana od poroda, procitaj par knjiga o prvim danima beba, spremi stvari unaprijed (meni se to pokazalo super korisnim jer bi stvarno bilo tlaka prve tjedne nakon poroda jos obilaziti ducane)..ima toliko stvari :Smile: a porod ce doci i kad vidis svoju bebicu biti ces najsretnija na svijetu  :Wink:  ajme, jedva cekam kad cu ponovo dozivjeti porod s drugom bebicom..koliko god da bolilo super je to trenutak..nema ravnog  :Smile:

----------


## Trio

Mislim da bi bilo idealno da svaka žena na početku trudnoće odabere rodilište i liječnika koji radi u tom rodilištu da je vodi od početka do kraja trudnoće.On bi trebao znati odgovoriti kakvi su uvijeti i šta možeš tamo oćekivati i dobiti!
Masa žena danas ide privatnom ili socijalnom liječniku koji u konačnici kada ga naj više trebaš nema,a njemu si povjerila svih svojih i bebinih 9 mjeseci!
Za svako rodilište i porod treba se oboružati intuicijom,dobrim i stručnim  savjetima(usmenim i pismenim) i pozitivnim razmišljanjem.
 :Smile:

----------


## elin

> U svakom slucaju u Petrovoj neces dozivjeti sto sam ja u 37.tjednu dozivjela na sv.duhu zbog njihovog neznanja i nemara.


ovak cure, ja inače stanujem na području Petrove i sve moje frendice iz osnovnjaka su išle tamo roditi, ja sam nakon njihovih priča odustala od Petrove i otišla na Sv. Duh. Evo vam priče od moje najbolje frendice iz osnovnjaka, pa prosudite (ne želim vam pričati ostale):
žena zakurila nakon poroda i zove Petrovu. Tamo joj vele da to nije ništa. Žena nastavlja kuriti danima nakon toga, te u trenutku kada više i ne može na noge moli mamu da intervenira kod njihovog susjeda koji inače radi na Rebru. Po intervenciji tog susjeda je prevoze na Rebro, i nakon što su je pregledali doktori sa Rebra vele doktori njezinim roditeljima "Ne očekujte da će preživjeti ovu noć". Cura je preživjela, imala je sepsu jer su joj ostavili dio posteljice. Nakon što joj je bilo bolje, prebacili su je u Petrovu, papiri su se zagubili. Danas ima tromb u obje noge i to tako veliki da joj je glavna vena u nogama blokirana.
Sa druge strane: ja sam zakurila nakon poroda na Sv. Duhu i nazovem ja njih i velim da sam rodila prije tjedan dana i oni će meni "Odmah dođite na hitan ginekološki prijem". Nisu mi ostavili dio posteljice, nego sam imala postporođajnu groznicu što se dešava i totalno sam o.k.  Nisu mi nalijegali na trbuh i nisam dobila drip. Pokidali su mi plodnu vodu i radili epiziotomiju. Naravno, nije prirodni porod, ali barem sam ove dvije grozote izbjegla.
Kaj vam hoću reći: pogledajte kako se priče razlikuju moja i od bebača, moja i od moje najbolje frendice. Dobra vijest je da porod u 90% slučajeva ide svojim prirodnim tokom potpuno nekomplicirano, tak da oni ne mogu u većini slučajeva nekaj teže zeznuti, osim što vas mogu izmučiti, a to im nedajte. Imajte na umu da za svaku njihovu intervenciju vi morate dati pristanak. Sretno.

----------


## lore

koma prica...jadna cura  :Sad:

----------


## Trio

Moja jako dobra prijateljica,mama od mog naj slađeg kumčeta na svijetu je rodila na sv.Duhu dva puta. Prvi put moje kumče 2004.g., deseti dan nakon poroda je kod kuče počela obilno krvariti uz popratni sadržaj:Ja sam bila tamo i odmah sam zvala na sv.Duh oni su rekli neka odmah dođe,tamo su joj dali tablete da se isčisti i poslali je doma,nakon tri dana ona u težem stanju i s temperaturom ponovo ide tamo te joj tek onda rade ultrazvuk i vide da je nisu dobo očistili.........Nije imala teže posljedice što je naravno u toj priči bila čista sreča ! Drugi put je rodila isto tamo jer je imala doktora koji joj je vodio trudnoču i porod,ovaj put je rodila blizance carskim rezom i sve je prošlo ok!

----------


## mačkulina

> bebac123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  U svakom slucaju u Petrovoj neces dozivjeti sto sam ja u 37.tjednu dozivjela na sv.duhu zbog njihovog neznanja i nemara.
> 
> 
> žena zakurila nakon poroda i zove Petrovu. Tamo joj vele da to nije ništa. Žena nastavlja kuriti danima nakon toga, te u trenutku kada više i ne može na noge moli mamu da intervenira kod njihovog susjeda koji inače radi na Rebru. Po intervenciji tog susjeda je prevoze na Rebro, i nakon što su je pregledali doktori sa Rebra vele doktori njezinim roditeljima "Ne očekujte da će preživjeti ovu noć". Cura je preživjela, imala je sepsu jer su joj ostavili dio posteljice. Nakon što joj je bilo bolje, prebacili su je u Petrovu, papiri su se zagubili. Danas ima tromb u obje noge i to tako veliki da joj je glavna vena u nogama blokirana.
> .


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## krumpiric

a da prestanete(mo) s horor pričama, takva se s***a događaju svugdje i ovisi kakav te liječnik primi i koliko imaš sreće...ne ovise o bolnici, praksa svake bolnice, koliko god neprirodna bila, ipak je takva da žele da ostaneš živa i čitava.

----------


## Trio

Apsolutno se slažem sa "krumpiričem" ! Ja sam po svim pitanjima bila zadovoljna u Petrovoj kao i masa žena u nekom drugom rodilištu! Vračam se na ono što sam napisala na predzadnjem postu da bi bilo idealno imati svoje rodilište i doktora u njemu.....

----------


## elin

> a da prestanete(mo) s horor pričama, takva se s***a događaju svugdje i ovisi kakav te liječnik primi i koliko imaš sreće...ne ovise o bolnici, praksa svake bolnice, koliko god neprirodna bila, ipak je takva da žele da ostaneš živa i čitava.


pa da, to sam i ja htjela reći pričom, ali su cure vidjele samo onaj horror dio. Što ti je strah... Dakle, bebač ima horror priču sa SD, a sve najbolje o Petrovoj, ja imam horror priču iz Petrove, a sve najbolje o SD. Znači cure, u 90% slučajeva porod će ići svojim tokom, neće vam ostati posteljica i imati ćete prekrasnu bebicu, na to se koncentrirajte. I mislite pozitivno, ja sam u životu naučila da ako razmišljaš negativno, onda ti se uglavnom negativne stvari i događaju. Ajde cure koje trebate roditi, glavu gore, biti će sve o.k., a ako birate bolnicu budite svjesne ovog: Petrova je referentni centar za sve problematične trudnoće u RH i to je razlog što je kod njih i najveći broj intervencija pri porodu, jer jednostavno tako funkcioniraju.

----------


## Zeljka33

ja ću samo ukratko ponoviti činjenice na osnovu mojeg i prema informacijama zadnjih 2-3 mjeseca:
meni je najveći problem što u Petrovoj vlada nedisciplina vezano za posjete babinjačama. Možda će nekome biti to grozno, ali najbolje bi bilo da 3 dana nema nikakvih posjeta i bebice bi bile puno zdravije. Katastrofa je da je u vrijeme epidemije gripe Petrova izgledala ko kolodvor na odjelu babinjača. Svatko je dolazio i ulazio i u sobe....Tako se i moja bebice i još nekoliko njih tada , a i kasnije (koliko sam čula) zarazilo i završilo u zaraznu bolnicu.

Sve ostalo mogu prebroditi u Petrovoj, ali ne brigu za bebice    :Evil or Very Mad:  

Inače da nije bilo toga (moja malecka mjesec dnaa na intenzivnoj zaraznoj s RSV virusom i upalom pluća, i HIB bakterijom), meni bi bilo tamo savršeno: savršen porod i još sam bila upala u apartman

----------


## anatom

ajde da nakon 3.5 mjeseca i ja iznesem svoje iskustvo o Petrovoj!

Dosla sam oko 10 navecer jer mi je pocela curkati plodna voda(kako zivim tik do Petrove nisam isla odmah nego sam htjela pricekati koji trud-ali nisu dolazili pa sam na muzev nagovor ipak otisla)!

Odmah me stavljaju u box i dolazi doktor i veli -nema trudova, malo cemo to pozuriti -a ja ga molim da ipak jos malo priceka!

obzirom da sam rodila u 9 ujutro , izmjenjalo se hrpa doktora i primalja , tako da se nisam niti trudila popamtiti  tko je bio kakav.

da skratim -oko 7 su mi dali drip i onda je bilo veselo.Ja glupaca sam citavo vrijeme mislila da je to infuzija, tek mi je drugi dan postalo jasno sto se izdogadalo!

doblila sam full uslugu: drip, naljeganje na trbuh i pucanje!
prekrasno!

MM je bio samnom i stvarno mi je pomogao (najvaznije-davao mi je piti vode dok nije bilo nikoga u boksu  )

ajde nekako sam presla preko svega toga ali ono sto me bacilo u ocaj je sljedece:

1. odjel babinjaca u Petrovoj je sramota.Bila sam pripremljena psihicki da je koma -ali toliko?! 
Kreveti iz I ili II svj. rata, kupaonica najgori horor koji sam ikada vidjela, soba natrpana, grijanje na valjda 35 stupnjeva!
Ne smatram se razmazenim deristem ali zbilja smatram da je sramotnoo u takvu rupu smjestati majke koje su upravo dozivjelel najljepsu stvar svoga zivota!

2. sestre za djecu- hrpetina nekakvih isfrustriranih balavica (i pokoja starija) koje djecu u onim jastucima tako ruzno "bacaju" na krevete i pritom toliko vuku noge po podu da mi je jos i sada zlo kada vidim susjedu koja hoda po kuci u klompama!
Na tu -i -tamo  koje suvislo pitanje poneke od mojih "cimerica" odgovaraju sa podsmjehom!
npr;pa vi imate bradavice da bi se djete sa vrata sobe moglo pristekati-u cemu je problem!
Moja epizoda je bila samo jedna.Iva mi je misirala po acetonu- pa sam onako u strahu pitala sestru za to!Odgovor koj sam dobila je bio da sta sve nismo u stanju izmisliti!

3.Vizite- sirenje nogu svako jutro smatram apsolutno nebitnim jer doktor ionako negleda ( valjda mu je vec zlo )

4. stvar koja me zaprepastila je ta sto u mojoj sobi nije bilo niti jedne, ponavljam *NITI JEDNE* normalne rodilje!
pitanja koja su te žene postavljale su bila nemoguce glupa, sestrama se zvonilo doslovce svakih 5 minuta!pitanja su bila tipa:zasto moje djete ima pristic na nosu, moje djete je zaplakalo, hoce li imati klempava uha.....

S T R A H O T A!

Kasnije sam shvatila da je ono moje pitanje vjerovatno dozivljeno kao i pitanja mojih cimerica i da nije cudo sto sam dobila takav odgovor posto su sestre bile izmaltretirane!

Sestre za nas su bile tak-tak!Posebno je ljubazna bila jedna mlada djevojka Kristina!Za nju imam samo rjeci hvale i jako mi je zao sto nisam dobila njen broj telefona jer bi bila idealna cura za mog brata!


Zadnji dan mog sedmodnevnog boravka se dogodio preokret!Djecje sestre su odjednom postale jako susretljive i ljubazne i nisu vise vukle klompe po podu i drzale se tako uzviseno!
Razlog sam pronasla u tome sto je glavna djecja sestra stigla sa godisnjeg!
Zena je ljepo dosla u sobu , predstavila se i odrzala svima nama kratko predavanje zasto je ovo ovako i zato je ono tako!Da je to netko napravio prije , vjerujem (zapravo nadam se ) da sva ona primitivna pitanja nebi bila postavljena!

Sada nakon  3 i pol mjeseca nemogu reci niti da mi je porod u Petrovoj bio katastrofa niti da nije.Jednostavno neznam!
Ali drugo djete cu svakako ici radati negdje drugdje jer je MM puno teze dozivio Petrovu!

----------


## Zeljka33

da se malo nadovežem na anatom....nakon apartmana, provela sam 4 dana na odjelu i skroz me začudilo kako su neke mame neinformirane  :shock: ....a kako bi koja odlazila iz sobe, molili smo se samo da nam dođe neka 'normalna' (misli se na čista i uredna....) 
Osim mlade sestre za babinjače koju anatom spominje, moram spomenuti i sestru Milenu koja je suuupeeer ljubazna

----------


## masha_sesvete

:D da se ubacim,ja vec po treci put vodim trudnocu u petrovoj-i imala 2 poroda, sve je bilo super..
samo moram reci da mi je zao sto udruga toliko ponekad govori protiv petrove a nisu u pravu
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

što to konkretno udruga govori o petrovoj?
i što od navedenog na ovom topiku nije točno?

----------


## masha_sesvete

pitaj ih tamo
ono sto znam je da -bar su govorili da se u petrovoj bebe nakon poroda ne stavljaju majkama na grudi-STO NIJE TOCNO
-da govore protiv paketa sretna beba-jer promoviraju ne dojenju-sto nema smisla jer svaka zena odluci oce dojit ili ne jos u trudnoci
-a najvise me smeta sto silom hoce da u svakoj bolnici bebe budu s mamama-ja cu rodit 3  i ne zelim da dijete bude stalno pokraj mene jer nisu ni ovi prije i zbog toga idem u petrovu
da se odmorim jer ne znam kakav cu porod imat-bez obzirazelim prosetati do ducana ili makar u park a to mogu samo tamo

----------


## Lutonjica

1. u zadnje vrijeme ih stave majci na grudi imitirajući skin to skin, ali to traje 5 minuta, ako ne i kraće. i zapravo ih stave majci u narucje, a ne namjestaju ih za dojenje.
dakle, ne omogucuju pravi skin to skin kontakt, niti omogucuju prvi podoj još u rađaoni.
2. sretna beba je puno kompliciranija prica, i utjece na zene na puno perfidnije nacine. o tome ima cijeli topik, pa da sad ovdje o tome ne raspravljam.
3. rooming in je iznimno vazna stvar za majcino i bebino psihicko i fizicko zdravlje, a bitan je i za uspostavljanje dojenja. sve vazne svjetske zdravstvene organizacije upucuju na njegovu vaznost. a RODA se ne zalaze za to da svaka majka MORA imati rooming in, već da ga MOŽE imati ako ga ŽELI.

----------


## masha_sesvete

u zadnje vrijeme?
ja sam odila 2002. i to su radili

----------


## Frida

> moram reci da mi je zao sto udruga toliko ponekad govori protiv petrove a nisu u pravu


marija, molim te da mi pokažeš u kojem postu Udruga RODA govori protiv Petrove bolnice?

Iznesena mišljenja i iskustva su iskustva forumaša, ukoliko neki od postova izražava stav Udruge to je posebno naglašeno.

----------


## masha_sesvete

nova sam na forumu ,nisam citala postove,,ali sam ih slusala

----------


## srecica

Vjerujes svemu sto cujes?
Moze savjet ... to ponekad nije najpametnije, savjeti i price rekla-kazala uvijek imaju i drugu stranu price. Pa bi tako bilo zgodno kad si vec optuzila udrugu da si i procitala cijeli ovaj topic pa provjerila sto to selo prica.

----------


## masha_sesvete

nije bilo selo,,nego cure-zene iz udruge na svojim okupljanjima

----------


## Frida

> nije bilo selo,,nego cure-zene iz udruge na svojim okupljanjima


jesi sigurna da pišeš o članicama? na kojim okupljanjima?

----------


## masha_sesvete

kada pricaju o nekim stvarima onda valjda znaju kad i kazu,,ili su i oni poput ostalih -kazu pa slazu
kao da ja sad znam kad su i gdije i u koliko sati sta pricale

ali jako se dobro sjecam da su govorile o onom o cem sam pisala,,ali posto ste vi udruga VI STE UVIJEK U PRAVU a makar ga i nemali

bez ljutnje ali Udruga nek ponekad prvo skoci pa tek onda kaze hop

----------


## Frida

Draga Marija, ja ću ponoviti još jednom: članice udruge imaju svoje stavove o nekim stvarima, o njima razgovaraju ALI ako neka od nas govori ispred RODE to je uvijek navedeno.


Neznam zašto ali imam osjećaj da je vama do provociranja :/

----------


## Lutonjica

> u zadnje vrijeme?
> ja sam odila 2002. i to su radili


što su *točno* radili?
stavili bebu mami na dojku odmah po porodu i ostavili je na dojci barem pola sata da doji?

to su stvarno radili 2002?

*2003* kad sam ja tamo rodila, dobila sam kcer u narucje na minuticu, nista drugo.
*2009* kad sam prisutvovala tudjem porodjaju, majka je dobila bebu na gola prsa, na 5 minuta, i nisu je htjeli staviti na dojku, iako sam ja to pokusala. ali je to i dalje trajalo ne duze od 5 minuta.

----------


## Lutonjica

čini mi se da ti nije jasno što mislim pod stavljanje na prsa - ne to da dobijes bebu i malo je zagrliš i poljubis - pa nema bolnice koja ti to nece dopustiti.
nego da ti se omoguci pravi skin to skin i pravi prvi podoj. a za to treba minimalno, ali stvarno minimalno pola sata (iako je i pola sata presmješno malo)

----------


## krumpiric

a, u Petrovoj (ja sam rodila polovicom 2005. ) je beba na meni bila 5min, nikakav skintoskin, beba umotana u zelenu plahtu, ja u spavačici  :Sad:  

budimo realni, Petrova nije rodilište u koje bi bilo super ići ako ti je trudnoća uredna, beba zdrava, ti zdrava, sve super. Tamo nećeš imati "porod za pamćenje" i teško ćeš osjetit mir, navale hormona, nedostatak intervencija.
Ali postoji kvaka, ako nešto nije u redu, oni će vjerojatno stvari napravit najbolje šta mogu, i najbolje u Hrvatskoj. VJEROJATNO, kažem. Zato se tamo ide ako ti imaš problema, ako beba ima problema, ako imaš jako veliko povjerenje i odličan odnos s medicinarima...

neke žene to vole i žele. Žele biti mirne, ne razmišljati ŠBBKBB, nije im bitan rooming-in, ne smeta ih nedostatak mira i neprirodnost vaginalnog poroda.

Neke žene vole biti tretirane ufino i epiduralna im je najljepši darak, nadaju se odmoru u rodilištu i idu u Vinogradsku.

Neke žene će učiniti sve da im se nitko ne mješa i rodit doma, lijepo i mirno, uz primalju.

Neke će zbog slična razloga ić u VŽ.

Ja sam eto odabrala KOMPROMIS. Znam da SD nije Petrova, i ako se skomplicira, ima DOVOLJNO stručnjaka, al nemaju iskustva s problemima koliko imaju oni u Petrovoj. S druge strane, teško bi ikad više pristala na odvajanje 3 dana, dojenje na sat, automatsko odvajanje od bebe i sve one ružne porodne rutine...ako nisu nužne.
Meni je SD dovoljno jednog i drugoga. Dovoljno mira, al dovoljno sigurnosti  :Wink:

----------


## argenta

> čini mi se da ti nije jasno što mislim pod stavljanje na prsa - ne to da dobijes bebu i malo je zagrliš i poljubis - pa nema bolnice koja ti to nece dopustiti.


Ima, meni se to prije četiri godine dogodilo u Merkuru. Iako je bila skroz zdrava, nisu mi je htjeli ni u ruke dati, nego su je odmah odnijeli na 8 sati... Znam je da je OT, ali nisam mogla prešutjeti...

----------


## Lutonjica

ajme   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## leonisa

u Petrovoj 2006. sam plakala pred djecjom sobom moleci da mi daju dijete na podoj, da mi ju ostave preko noc, da nas ne razdvajaju.
morala sam se "odmarati".
odmarala sam se tako da sam se bez prestanka izdajala jer je zbog nase razdvojenosti doslo do toga da sam imala dvije rukometne lopte umjesto dojki, pune kvrga, zbog kojih, i kad bi dosla, nije mogla doci do mlijeka.
pa sam ih razbijala. a to je bolilo vise nego sav.

6h nisam dotaknula svoje dijete niti sam imala blage di je, sta je i kako je.
prvi put sam ju imala u narucju taj dan, predvecer. rodila se ujutro.

Petrova ima puuuuuno toga na cemu jos mora raditi.

----------


## Kapric

Evo jedne s dobrim iskustvom iz Petrove. Nažalost, spletom okolnosti završila sam na carskom, pa mogu govoriti samo o tome.

Elem, vrlo sam dobro znala zašto sam odabrala Petrovu, dobro sam se informirala o svim bolnicama. Hladan sam tip i rezoniram na sljedeći način: ako je sve u redu, porod će ići manje-više sam od sebe, s nadom da ću imati snage podviknuti budu li mi radili nešto što radije ne bih.

A krene li po zlu... E, onda sam htjela biti u Petrovoj - referentni centar za sve problematične trudnoće, dio KBC-a, izvrsna opremljenost neonatologije, koja je pritom u istoj zgradi (budem li prisiljena biti odvojena od bebice jer je npr. u inkubatoru, ovako mogu k njoj i izdajati se itd.), stručnjaci raznih profila, ostale medicinske službe podrške, itsl. Dakle, bila je to vrlo promišljena odluka, gdje sam se svjesno unaprijed odrekla "lijepe riječi" i ugodne atmosfere na porodu.

Zato sam se jako iznenadila kad sam sve to dobila. Bebicu sam dobila na prsa, ali kratko, cca. 5 min. (nikako na pola sata) - ne znam je li to bilo zbog carskog, bi li mi je inače dali dulje (cure sa SD-a, na koliko je daju vama?).

Odjel babinjača koje su rodile na carski potpuno je druga priča od običnoga odjela babinjača, obnovljen, čist, sestre preljubazne, stoput mi namještale dijete, pokazivale mi kako dojiti (čak su mi ispripovijedale da je nekoć davno Petrova imala sestru koja je bila zadužena samo za to da hoda okolo i pokazuje ženama kako dojiti, ali da je ta dobra praksa nažalost ukinuta).

Dijete je bilo sa mnom cijeli dan (osim u vrijeme posjeta, koje se nisu primale u sobi, nego se moralo izaći, što mi je bilo važno - iako sam još malo teže hodala, drago mi je da mi soba nije kontaminirana tuđim boleštinama - uvijek ima rodilja kojima već u bolnicu dolazi u posjet cijela obitelj u 3 koljena). Po noći (oko 22.30) su je odnosili  i vraćali je u 6 ili 7 ujutro (ne mogu se točno sjetiti), što je meni također odgovaralo - skrušeno priznajem da mi je jednostavno pasalo tih par sati tuširanja, spavanja i odmora. Pogotovo što sam znala da doma, osim čovjeka, neću imati nikakvu pomoć, pa sam malo punila baterije.

A kad su nam se grudi noću napunile, uredno smo išle lupati sestrama na vrata i dobile bebe (bile smo prva soba do njih). Nikad nisu negodovale. Ne znam je li to uobičajeno, sa mnom je u sobi bila jedna veteranka (to joj je bilo treće dijete) koja je imala mlijeka za cijeli odjel, pa sam ja lijepo za njom - kako ona, tako i ja. 

Činjenica jest da su ih tada (2005.) noću dohranjivali adaptiranim, ne znam kako je danas.

No zahvaljujući trudu sestara, koje su bile predivne, uspješno sam dojila 2 g.

Sad ću, s blizancima, također u Petrovu - svi razlozi iz kojih sam išla prvi put udvostručeni su (dakle, prijeteći raniji porod, moguća mala porođajna težina beba, boravak u inkubatoru itd.).

Da zaključim: ovisi kakav ste tip, ne žele svi isto. Radije bih da sam imala prirodni poroda, mjesecima sam masirala međicu posebnim uljem (za koje sam čula na trudničkom tečaj u DZ centar, da čovjek ne povjeruje) ali budući da sam unaprijed znala da postoji mogućnost komplikacija, odabrala sam ono što je ZA MENE u tom trenutku bilo najbolje. I unaprijed si tako posložila kockice u glavi.  8) 

Zbog moga hladnog stava svoj tehno-porod nisam doživjela traumatično, a boravak u Petrovoj ostao mi je u lijepom sjećanju. Međutim, već sam tada imala osjećaj da se stvari ipak kreću - mnogi, osobito mlađi, liječnici i liječnice zalagali su se za prirodniji pristup, izbjegavanje epiziotomije, ako je moguće, itsl.

----------


## leonisa

vidis, ja sam godinu nakon tebe bila na istom odjelu i stvari su se kretale, ako usporedimo tvoje i moje iskustvo, unazad.  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

i da, i ja bi, sa rizicnom trudnocom, izabrala Petrovu, skoro pa uvijek.

i apartman.

----------


## L&L0809

> - ne znam je li to bilo zbog carskog, bi li mi je inače dali dulje (cure sa SD-a, na koliko je daju vama?).


cini mi se da si prosla bolje od mnogih rodilja i u "boljim" bolnicama (koje se deklariraju kao bolnice prijatelj djece). 

ugl, na SD sam rodila pocetkom 2008, i L. sam dobila na sat vremena odmah nakon poroda, pa sam sat vremena bila sa svojima u cekaonici, pa su me smjestili u sobu i odmah mi donijeli L. kako je vec bilo kasno, sestra me pitala oko 1 ujutro dal da ga uzme da se ja malo odmorim - kako nismo imali krevetice dala sam joj ga jer sam i fakat bila iscrpljena, a nikako nisam htjela zaspati s njim na krevetu.

----------


## Death-of-Art

trebala bih roditi u petrovoj
i gadi mi se sama pomisao na tu bolnicu

u 20om tjednu trudnoće sam završila na hitnom prijemu ondje zbog jakih bolova u leđima i trbuhu.

osjećala sam se odvratno poniženo i jadno.


prvo sam ko budala drhtala na onom odvratnom stolčiću, polugola, dok su oni slušali kako djetetu srce kuca, a kao da to nije mogla obaviti prije vaginalnog pregleda nego eto ipak sam stoka pa mi može to raditi.
a vaginalni me pregled očajno bolio, gurala mi je onaj spekulum ko da me hoće ubiti njime, i još me uvjerava da to ništa ne boli... da, ja sam kao glupa pa pa si umišljam da me boli to što mi ona ko mesar prčka dolje.

a gadi mi se pomisao na rodilište općenito
a kamoli tek na takvu neku... kasarnu... poput petrove.

molim boga da mi vodenjak ne pukne tako da ne moram odmah trčati u rodilište i da "slučajno" doma rodim ili da dođem u zadnji tren u bolnicu roditi samo da ih ne slušam i ne gledam duže od pola sata.

a bez muža definitivno ne idem ondje.

----------


## Zeljka33

Što se tiče iskustva na odjelu rađaone u Petrovoj , moje iskustvo je pozitivno. Zaprimile su me rano ujutro dvije mlade doktorice (visoke , zgodne...neznam imena) i bile su jako ljubazne. Jedna se pri kraju smjene došla pozdraviti u boks, uhvatila me za ruku i uputila nekoliko riječi podrške meni i mužu. U drugoj smjeni su bili mlađi doktori, također ljubazni i za sve su me pitali (npr. da li želim epiduralnu i sl.) Babice su također bile ljubazne (mlađa i starija). Za vrijeme poroda i doktor i babica su mi masirali međicu i babica mi se kasnije opravdavala da je samo sitni rez od 1 cm morala napraviti (nešto sam i popucala unutra sama). Puno mi je pomogao muž , jer je bio sa mnom i kad je nešto trebalo, izašao bi na vrata boksa i pitao. Mogla sam piti i vode, a najgore mi je bilo: ukočenost od ležanja (ne daju dizanje do wc, već dobiješ kahlicu) i na kraju šivanje koje je trajalo duže od poroda. Odjel rađaone je lijepo uređen i čista suprotnost babinjačama. Nisu mi prokidali vodenjak, jer je već sam puknuo...te nije bilo nikakvog nasjedanja na trbuh. Bebu su mi dva puta dali na prsa i čini mi se da je trajalo dosta duže od 5 minuta. Uspijela sam upasti u apartman, pa da se eto nije moja malecka razbolila...sve bi bilo super. Rodila sam oko 13h,  a u sobu sam došla negdje oko 15h , a bebicu su mi donijeli oko 17h. Sestre za babinjače su mi isto bile jako ljubazne.
Nekoliko sestara za bebice su bile totalno neljubazne i ponavljam po stoti put ...totalna je nedisciplina sa posjetama i to čak u vrijeme gripe...što mi je najgore od svega jer se radi o zdravlju malih bebica. Zadnjih par dana sam provela na odjelu i zbilja je kao iz doba austro-ugarske. Spasilo me druženje s drugim curama.

----------


## elin

> Zato sam se jako iznenadila kad sam sve to dobila. Bebicu sam dobila na prsa, ali kratko, cca. 5 min. (nikako na pola sata) - ne znam je li to bilo zbog carskog, bi li mi je inače dali dulje (cure sa SD-a, na koliko je daju vama?).


rodila na SD 2007. Ne mogu ti točno reći na koliko jer sam za vrijeme poroda i nakon poroda izgubila pojam o vremenu, a posebice nakon što su mi je dali na prsa, ali je bilo sigurno dulje od 5 minuta. Mislim možda negdje oko 15-20 minuta, dosta duga u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Lutonjica

*Death of Art*, pa ne moras u petrovu ako ti se ne sviđa, idi negdje drugdje.
I ne moras trcat u bolnicu cim ti pukne vodenjak.

----------


## Zeljka33

potpisujem Lutonjicu....
imaš stvarno sada puno informacija i još puno vremena (tek si u 20. tjednu) da odabereš gdje ćeš roditi....isto tako, meni je puko vodenjak i nisam odmah trčala u bolnicu, već polako se otuširala, pakirala itd. prošlo je vjerojatno 3-4 sata...a da mi nije prvi put vjerojatno bi duže ostala, jer se plodna voda obnavlja...meni je curila i curila i to jako sve do kraja   :Smile:  

ja sam odabrala bila Petrovu, jer sam tamo bila na MPO i to je bilo uspiješno, pa sam dalje vodila trudnoću kod mojeg MPO ginekologa.

----------


## klarah

Ja sam se odlučila za Petrovu, pa sada pokušavam razmišljati pozitivno jer mislim da mi je to bolje. Bit će kako bude ionako. Ako bude sve ok onda kak je već netko napisao, možeš svugdje...
Upravo sam dovršila tečaj u Petrovoj i svi predavači su manje više ok. Jedino mi se nije svidio dr. Jozo Blajić tj. nije mi sjela njegova spika. Mislim da sam si s tim tečajem malo odagnala strah što mi je bio razlog što sam išla. Nadam se najboljem, zašto ne bi imale dobar i sve-u-redu porod?  :Smile:  
Ma inače ne volim vag. preglede, doktore i bolnice, al eto moramo izdržat zbog naših bebica...
Btw, ima tko iskustva s dr. Ivanišević, jel bude ona na porodu?

----------


## Death-of-Art

> *Death of Art*, pa ne moras u petrovu ako ti se ne sviđa, idi negdje drugdje.
> I ne moras trcat u bolnicu cim ti pukne vodenjak.


pa svi govore da kad vodenjak pukne da moš eventualno se otuširat i odmah u bolnicu odjurit jer dijete ne smije biti predugo bez plodne vode.

a točno znam dođem li tamo da će njima svako otvaranje biti "presporo"
i naravno da će mi nabit drip bez pol beda i da ja neću imati pravo reći da radije želim bez dripa rađati 24 sata, nego s dripom 5 sati... jer ipak im trošim mjesto tamo.

a dođem li pak dugo nakon što je vodenjak pukao...onda će mi vjerojatno bokte pitaj šta moralizirati i pametovati....
javascript**:emoticon(' :Laughing: ')
problem je što mi je petrova 5 minuta od stana i to pješice.
a rodit ću u sedmom mjesecu po najgoroj vrućini.
makar nije niti problem sjesti u auto i odgurati se do svetog duha...
ali opet i sveti duh ima nešto što me nervira.
ma svako me rodilište nervira ali petrova mi je osobito.. očajna...   :Laughing:

----------


## kik@

*Death-of-Art-*tocno te razumijem,tako sam i ja razmisljala al vjeruj mi iznenaditi ces se koliko su svi u radaoni dragi i pristupacni,sve se mozes dogovoriti ..
..a sto se odjela babinjaca tice e tamo je meni bilo kao u nekom hororu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lutonjica

*Death*, i meni je petrova 5 minuta pješke od stana, očito smo susjede   :Grin:  
pa sam nakon prvog poroda tamo, drugo dijete otišla roditi u varaždin.

ovisi što ti je važno.
ako je tebi važnije da si za 5 minuta tamo nego bilo što drugo, onda otiđi u petrovu.

ovo za vodenjak nije istina, plodna voda se stalno obnavlja, prouči malo tu po forumu.
meni je s drugim djetetom pukao vodenjak doma, pa sam svejedno lijepo otišla do varaždina

----------


## srecica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Death of Art*, pa ne moras u petrovu ako ti se ne sviđa, idi negdje drugdje.
> I ne moras trcat u bolnicu cim ti pukne vodenjak.
> 
> 
> pa svi govore da kad vodenjak pukne da moš eventualno se otuširat i odmah u bolnicu odjurit jer dijete ne smije biti predugo bez plodne vode.


Plodna voda se obnavlja citavo vrijeme poroda, imaj to na umu, dakle beba nije na suhom kada vodenjak pukne.
Ako ti je bolnica 5 minuta pjesice i ako ti voda nije gusta i zelena ne moras juriti odmah u bolnicu, jer porod moze krenuti pucanjem vodenjaka i ako nisi nista otvorena, osim sto ces odmah dobiti antibiotik, odmah ce nuditi gel, pa nakon toga drip i sve kako slijedi.
Osluhni sebe i bebu i odluci sto je najbolje za vas dvoje.

----------


## superx

Meni je vodenjak pukao u pola 11 navećer i otišla sam se  otuširati i izdepilirati, kompletno, oprala kosu isfenirala se, a cijelo vrijeme je iz mene curili kao vodopad... spremila se i otišla s hrpom ručnika pod guzicom u bolnicu, došla tamo oko pola 1 i nisu mi nudili drip ni gelove ništa samo su me pustili malo da šetkaram i onda prikopčaki na ctg, dolazila je doktorica svakih 1h i babica me dolazila pitati kako sam. dobila sam na vlastiti zahtjev nešto protiv bolova i rodila u pola 10.... Niti mi je ko nudio iakav gel niti drip, niti su me rezali.... niti me itko pitao zašto nisam dojurila iste sekunde u biti nisu me uopće pitali kada mi je točno pukao vodenjak samo kakva je voda bila?

----------


## elin

> a točno znam dođem li tamo da će njima svako otvaranje biti "presporo"
> i naravno da će mi nabit drip bez pol beda i da ja neću imati pravo reći da radije želim bez dripa rađati 24 sata, nego s dripom 5 sati... jer ipak im trošim mjesto tamo.
> 
> a dođem li pak dugo nakon što je vodenjak pukao...onda će mi vjerojatno bokte pitaj šta moralizirati i pametovati....
> javascript**:emoticon('')


please, prestani predviđati sve negativno što ti se može, a i ne mora i najvjerojatnije neće, dogoditi na porodu. Ja ću ti reći što se na porodu događa: rodiš zdravu i prekrasnu bebu koju kasnije obožavaš više od svega.
Ja, npr. uopće nisam dobila drip, iako sam se otvarala ne sporo, nego hiper sporo, doduše rodila sam na SD.
Ako ti je Petrova već sad koma, odmah se odluči za drugu bolnicu, nije dobro da ideš na porod tamo gdje ti se gadi, gdje ti je osoblje koma i sl. jer ti je tvoj osjećaj sigurnosti na porodu najvažniji. Ako si u rukama ljudi kojima ne vjeruješ i o njima imaš loše mišljenje, na porodu ti se može dogoditi da upadneš u totalnu paniku, a onda nije dobro. Dakle, imaš još vremena, razmisli gdje želiš roditi, razlog: bolnica mi je 5 min. hoda nije dobar razlog.

----------


## Death-of-Art

elin-ok vidjet ću. al hvala na podršci  :D 

mene zanima, ako ja ipak rodim u petrovoj...zna li netko možda imam li pravo tražiti otpuštanje iz bolnice odmah isti dan... odnosno, par sati nakon poroda ...dakako, budem li se dobro osjećala.
mogu li potpisati neki papir da idemo beba i ja doma na svoju odgovornost?

----------


## mihim

mozes potpisat na svoju odgovornost da idete doma. ja sam uvijek bila protiv petrove, bojala je se. prije par dana sam srela nekog specijalizanta iz petrove u svojoj bolnici i malo pricala s njim, rekla mu svoje misljenje ( strahove ), temeljene na tuđim iskustvima. naravno nije mu bilo drago, al je komentirao da nije ni cudno da se tamo desi nesto lose jer da sve komplikacije salju k njima, da se nitko nece igrat s tim po drugim rodilistima i da ima najvise poroda, 14 rađaona, nadam se da ste skuzile kaj hocu rec.. zapravo je vjerojatno u pravu, makar mora branit svoje... al ja cu rađe opet u vinogradsku.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> mozes potpisat na svoju odgovornost da idete doma. ja sam uvijek bila protiv petrove, bojala je se. prije par dana sam srela nekog specijalizanta iz petrove u svojoj bolnici i malo pricala s njim, rekla mu svoje misljenje ( strahove ), temeljene na tuđim iskustvima. naravno nije mu bilo drago, al je komentirao da nije ni cudno da se tamo desi nesto lose jer da sve komplikacije salju k njima, da se nitko nece igrat s tim po drugim rodilistima i da ima najvise poroda, 14 rađaona, nadam se da ste skuzile kaj hocu rec.. zapravo je vjerojatno u pravu, makar mora branit svoje... al ja cu rađe opet u vinogradsku.


pa da. vjerojatno je takav mentalitet u petrovoj s obzirom da su oni za ženske bolesti i kao što kažeš svi idu njima za patologiju trudnoće jer su po tome najpoznatiji... onda vjerojatno su ondje doktori sebe prešaltali u film da je ama baš svaka trudnoća rizična jer se previše toga nagledaju svakog dana...pa onda valjda zato oni i šize najviše kad im dođu sa idejama o "prirodnom porodu" jer sigurno je da bi doktori u petrovoj da to sve samo završi što prije i da ostanemo živi i zdravi...a za stvari tipa kako ćeš se ti ko rodilja osjećati ih nije briga, što je po meni glupo jer ne razmišljaju na način da žena koja rađa se mora osjećati dobro i da hrpetina komplikacija može nastati upravo na psihičkoj bazi rodilje-ako se ona osjeća nesigurno i loše, kao što ću se ja osjećati vjerojatno u petrovoj ako odem tamo.

----------


## mihim

ak se tolko bojis, mozda bolje da razmislis o drugom rodilistu, u kojeg imas vise povjerenja. gledam od sebe, da moram rodit bilo di osim u vinogradskoj nebi se osjecala sigurno i bila bi u panici, a to nam sigurno ne treba. al mislim da nigdje nije savrseno nazalost, ja nisam bas npr. odusevljena sa sestrama za bebe tamo, al sad znam da imam i neka prava pa cu bit pametnija.

----------


## Adry

Pošto ću prvi put roditi i to u Petrovoj zanima me nekoliko pitanja koje do sad nisam pročitala na ovim postovima pa ako netko zna odgovore molim da mi pomogne.
Da li na porod nosim svoju spavačicu i papuće ili dobijem od njih?
Da li se smiju imati kratki gelirani pozirni nokti (ne tipso)?
Nadam se da pitanja nisu jako glupa ,ali me muče a nemam kog pitati.

----------


## stellita

što se tiče petrove i rađaone tamo fakat nije bilo problema...svi su bili jako ljubazni i željni pomoći.....(možeš nositi svoju spavaćicu ali nokti bi bilo dobro da su "čisti" jer nikada ne znaš kada možeš završiti na carskom ne daj bože). No kad dođeš na babinjače eee to je zona sumraka........ta 3 dana samo sam mantrala "....još samo 2 , još samo jedan da....". Neonatologija im je koma i zaista nemaju pedijatrijskog intezivnog razmišljanja. Rade se kardinalne greške . Ja ću 3. put roditi ali ne u Petrovoj....

----------


## miki

svojevoljno sam otišla u Petrovu jer sam znala da će porod završiti ranije,jer beskrajno vjerujem prof.Š. i cijelom osoblju CEF-a ,neonatologija mi je bila sasvim u redu i nemam riječi zahvale za koliko teških i neizvjesnih dana i noći sam provela  150 točnije  a opet me vežu i sad se samo sjećam lijepih trenutaka,razgovora,druženja sa svima kojesam tamo upoznala,i najvažnije to mi je sigurno bila najbolja odluka u životu i svakome bi preporucila ako su bilo kakve komp.da ide tamo.
pozz mama blizanaca!

----------


## stellita

*miki* hvala....neonatologiju procijenjujem sa profesionalnog stajališta i nakon odlaska par ljudi prije par godina dožijeli su totalni krah znanja nažalost. Ali kako vele bolje što manje znati ponekada.  :Grin:

----------


## mačkulina

jedno pitanje - da li su u Petrovoj skloni dati epiduralnu ili ono čekaju do zadnjeg časa i nije im to baš draga opcija???

molim upućene koje znaju da mi odgovore.. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## laura29

Ja sam je tražila i dobila sam je bez problema.

----------


## mačkulina

> Ja sam je tražila i dobila sam je bez problema.


znači nisu škrti.  :Smile: 



_frida editirala dio koji nije u skladu sa pravilom




			
				Zabranjuje se:
2. Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja. 
			
		

_

----------


## mačkulina

hvala Laura29

----------


## krumpiric

sigurno je u pravu, ne vjerojatno. Oni svaku rodilju tretiraju ko slučaj, a vjerujem da je to zato jer su zapravu puni "slučajeva"-ne mogu vjerovati da toliko stručnjaka na okupu nema dovoljno "mozga" da kuži da rutinsko rezanje, nalijeganje, bušenje, dripanje nije baš najpametnije na svijetu. Njima su jednostavno rodilje vulgaris nezanimljive, il ni ne kuže da su samo rodilje, ne nikakvi pacijenti ni bolesnici...zato jer im dolazi 80% rodilja s težim komplikacijama iz cijele HR i iz BiH.

----------


## elin

> sigurno je u pravu, ne vjerojatno. Oni svaku rodilju tretiraju ko slučaj, a vjerujem da je to zato jer su zapravu puni "slučajeva"-ne mogu vjerovati da toliko stručnjaka na okupu nema dovoljno "mozga" da kuži da rutinsko rezanje, nalijeganje, bušenje, dripanje nije baš najpametnije na svijetu. Njima su jednostavno rodilje vulgaris nezanimljive, il ni ne kuže da su samo rodilje, ne nikakvi pacijenti ni bolesnici...zato jer im dolazi 80% rodilja s težim komplikacijama iz cijele HR i iz BiH.


Da, ovo sam i ja čula, ali pazite, čula jer nisam rodila u Petrovoj. Zapravo, ono što sam čula je da su super ako se radi o komplikacijama u trudnoći i patologiji trudnoće i da su tu najbolji u RH i jedni od najboljih u Europi, ali sve prijateljice koje su tamo loše prošle nisu imale nikakvih komplikacija u trudnoći, niti se radilo o patologiji trudnoće. Pretpostavljam da je razlog taj što kod njih jednostavno vrijedi isti tretman za sve, a ako se porod prirodno odvija, onda čak može biti i štetno raditi određene intervencije, ako za takvo što nema potrebe (moje mišljenje, nisam stručnjak, može me slobodno ispraviti netko tko zna).

----------


## stellita

mackulina     epiduralnu sam dobila oba puta odmah po ulasku u box i nije bilo problema s dobivanjem iste. Dobivaš je u naletima naravno ovisno o kontrakcijama. Ja sam uzimala samo 2 doze (hrabrica htjela sam malo okusiti kontrakcije) i bilo je ok. 
:-)

----------


## mačkulina

stelita - hvala

znači tom logikom... ja kao rizična trudnoća uz indikaciju za CR i uz trombofiliju i niskomolekularni heparin - sam idealna za Petrovu..

Dobro, kako rekoh.. ako me bude porađao osobno prof Đ. i ako budem imala apartman - odoh ja u Petrovu...

----------


## stellita

mackulina  s njim se sve mozes dogovoriti...a za apartman ako ti bude induciran to unaprije reci a ako ne bude induciran to ti ovisi ima li slobodnih ili ne (ima ih svega 2 ili 3)...puno srece....

----------


## mačkulina

koliko je meni poznato app je jedan na prvom katu a dva su na babinjačama....

apartmanski servis mi je i manje bitan (vidim ga kao privilegiju jedino kod dojenja jer ću ja biti u intenzivnoj a tamo se rijeđe donose bebice) a u aa često i vidim ga kao dobru stvar jer će mm biti prisutan često što je u intenzivnoj nemoguće.

Ostalo ne vidim prednosti - bitnije mi je da mi Carski obavi profesor Đelmiš

----------


## Trio

Hej mačkulina si dobila moju zadnju PP? Nisi se javila nisam znala jel si rodila ili..... Kada ti je termin, da li su ti što pomogli odgoviri po pitanju Petrove i carskog??  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

Premjesteno sa http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=78054




> Rodila sam 2 sinčeka u Petrovoj. Nisam imala nikakvu vezu ni preporuku. No, unatoč tome, moja iskustva su izuzetno pozitivna. Prvog sina sam rodila prije ohoho godina i tada nije bilo moguće da tata prisustvuje porodu. No sve je prošlo ok. Sestre, liječnici, sam porod, prije i nakon toga...sve 5.
> Drugog sina rodila sam nedavno, suprug bio uz mene na porodu. Također nisam imala ama nikakvih primjedbi na sestre, na liječnike... Mislim da su još i super u kakvim uvjetima rade.
> Ono na što imam primjedbu je sam objekat, sobe su koma, kupaonice, wc da ne pričam...





> Čestitam na sinovima, i drago mi je čuti i koje pozitivno iskustvo iz Petrove. Ja osobno s tom bolnicom nemam nikakvih iskustva, ali ono što sam čula (iz druge ruka) od raznih poznanica nije bilo baš pozitivno.

----------


## mačkulina

> Hej mačkulina si dobila moju zadnju PP? Nisi se javila nisam znala jel si rodila ili..... Kada ti je termin, da li su ti što pomogli odgoviri po pitanju Petrove i carskog??


jesam draga.. dobila i odgovorila ti..  :Smile: 
što nisi dobila moj PP?
hvala ti puno na svom iskustvu  :Smile: 

nisam još rodila... ipripremamo se  :Smile:

----------


## Matanica

Cure jel zna tko gdje ima za kupiti jednokratnih mantila za tate na porodu i da li uopće inzistiraju na tome? Jel mora biti dugih rukava? Ja si mislim kak će mm jadan u toj plastici na +40 u hladu..Danas sam gledala u onoj prodavaonici bambolino nasuprot Petrove i taj jedan jadan ogrtač košta 40ak kn što im iz principa nedam jer paket takvih od 100 komada košta oko 80kn (mislim u Getrou ili negdje). Radije bih kupila tih 100 komada pa dijelila ispred bolnice!

----------


## laura29

Imaš kupiti tih odijela (s kapom i zaštitom na nogama) u Hospitaliji. Jedna ti se nalazi u blizini bolnice. Mislim da je i tamo ono koštalo oko 40-ak kuna. Tata ga na porodu obvezno mora imati.

----------


## superx

Mi smo kupili u Orto medi centru u Grižanskoj imaju baš paket za tate na porodu ima unutra i šlape i kapa i maska za lice ne sječam se cijena ali znam da nije bilo puno.

----------


## mačkulina

dogovor je pao........ rađam u Petrovoj  :Smile: 
obzirom na moju rizičnu trudnoću i anamnezu...  tamo su mi svi sugerirali da idem  :Smile: 

i da uspjela sam.. poroditi će me onaj koji sam željela da me porodi  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

beskrajno sam mu zahvalna jer je našao vremena za mene  :Smile: 
prvi put sam potpuno smirena i spokojna  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

hm da
i meni i mojoj sestri je naš ginekolog obećao da će nam biti na porodima
pa se eto baš nešto desilo na oba ta poroda, pa ga nije bilo

ok, znali su drugi da smo "njegove", zvao je rađaonu tokom poroda da vidi kako ide, davao upute, sve fino krasno

ali njega ipak nije bilo tamo

----------


## mačkulina

> hm da
> i meni i mojoj sestri je naš ginekolog obećao da će nam biti na porodima
> pa se eto baš nešto desilo na oba ta poroda, pa ga nije bilo
> 
> ok, znali su drugi da smo "njegove", zvao je rađaonu tokom poroda da vidi kako ide, davao upute, sve fino krasno
> 
> ali njega ipak nije bilo tamo


ja idem na dogovoreni carski.. pa valjda je to drugačije  :Smile: 
jer se priprema za to dan prije  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> hm da
> i meni i mojoj sestri je naš ginekolog obećao da će nam biti na porodima
> pa se eto baš nešto desilo na oba ta poroda, pa ga nije bilo
> 
> ok, znali su drugi da smo "njegove", zvao je rađaonu tokom poroda da vidi kako ide, davao upute, sve fino krasno
> 
> ali njega ipak nije bilo tamo


ja idem na dogovoreni carski.. pa valjda je to drugačije  :Smile: 
jer se priprema za to dan prije  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

Mi smo imali dogovor s ginekologom da bude na porodu. Nakon sto sam 10 dana prenijela, konzilij je preporucio da zbog visikog tlaka idem na carski koji je bio dogovoren u utorak u 09.30h (moj ginekolog bi bio dio tima). Kraljica se prirodno rodila u 09.32h   :Grin:  a ginica sam negdje oko 2h ujutro izvukla iz kreveta, odmah je zvao radjaonu i davao upute kolegi da se brine o nama dok on ne stigne a negdje sat vremena kasnije je stigao u boks. Zahvalni smo mu sto nam je doveo razboritu babicu i sto se toliko sjajno brinuo o nama!

----------


## klarah

> Mi smo imali dogovor s ginekologom da bude na porodu. Nakon sto sam 10 dana prenijela, konzilij je preporucio da zbog visikog tlaka idem na carski koji je bio dogovoren u utorak u 09.30h (moj ginekolog bi bio dio tima). Kraljica se prirodno rodila u 09.32h   a ginica sam negdje oko 2h ujutro izvukla iz kreveta, odmah je zvao radjaonu i davao upute kolegi da se brine o nama dok on ne stigne a negdje sat vremena kasnije je stigao u boks. Zahvalni smo mu sto nam je doveo razboritu babicu i sto se toliko sjajno brinuo o nama!


A koji ginekolog je to bio ak se smije znati? Da nije ovaj moj nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

klarah ne razumijem formulaciju tvojeg pitanja  ali ne, nije mi dr. Ivanisevic bila na porodu (inace doktorica Ivanisevic ima odlicnu reputaciju).

----------


## mali karlo

ima li tko da je bio friško u petrovoj u apartmanu?? čula sam da je sad apartman 700kn pa da provjerim dal je to istina

----------


## Zeljka33

u 1.mjesecu 2009. je bilo 600kn ...ja bila

----------


## Death-of-Art

Petrova mi je pred nosom al bježim na sveti duh.
u petrovoj ne mogu sjedit 5 minuta a da se ne rasplačem, ne znam kako bih tek rodila tamo.   :Laughing:  

makar su sve moje poznanice pohvalile petrovu i osoblje, al meni je ta bolnica...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamica13

Je, apartman je sada 700 kn.

Ja sam ga imala "besplatno" jer sam bas zbog toga unaprijed uzela takvo osiguranje preko Croatia zdravstvenog, ali je odjel na 1. katu za oporavak nakon carskog reza stvarno super da se nisam htjela seliti u apartman jer bi to znacilo seljenje na 2. kat, a i MM bi morao uzeti tjedan dana godisnjeg pa mi se cinilo bolje da taj tjedan negdje drugdje provedemo, a ne u bolnici. A nama je na tom odjelu stvarno bilo super, koliko ti moze biti super u bolnici.

Prof Ivanisevic je super, ali ona obicno ne bude na porodima, ona je nadsluzba i zove se samo u kriticnim situacijama.

Ja sam se druzila sa prof Skrablin (isto nadsluzba), koja nije dozvolila da idem na carski iako se ocekivala bebica od 5 kg, a i moj prvi porod je bio problematican s bebom od 4 kg. I eto nakon sto su mi 3 doktora sugerirala carski i ja se dogovorila za carski u Petrovoj, zena zmaj iz nadsluzbe je odlucila da radjam prirodno dijete od 5 kg. Tako sam provela nepotrebnih 22h u radjaoni i 17h bez plodne vode i u trudovima (na srecu prirodnim, bez dripa) i kako se bebica nije mogla spustiti u zdjelicu na kraju je porod ipak dovrsen sekcijom i ja pod spinalnom ugledala svog djecaka. Sva sreca da je sve dobro proslo, inace bi nekoga zadavila.

I da, nudili su mi i spinalnu za vrijeme prirodnog poroda, no ja ju nisam htjela.

Ja sam eto friska iz Petrove pa ako netko ima pitanja, tu sam ... No znam samo za 1. kat, na 2. nisam niti zalazila.

----------


## Death-of-Art

a što je na kraju s tim tečajem za muža?
jel ga mora imati ili ne?

----------


## Mingola

> a što je na kraju s tim tečajem za muža?
> jel ga mora imati ili ne?


mora. i to isključivo njihov.

----------


## Mrva

ima li neka od vas da je rodila u Petrovoj a po njenom nalogu ili molbi nije bila rezana?

----------


## ivanche

Ja, drugi porod.

----------


## Frida

Ja, prvi porod, još 2005te.

----------


## Maxime

Nekoliko mojih prijateljica nije rezano u Petrovoj (sve friski porodi).

----------


## Mrva

to mi je drago čuti..
a treći porod su te rezali, *Ivanche?*

----------


## ivanche

Treći nije bio u Petrovoj nego na Merkuru. Ne bi ni drugi bio u Petrovoj, ali me vozila hitna i bilo je hitno pa sam ipak završila tamo.

----------


## Mrva

> Treći nije bio u Petrovoj nego na Merkuru. Ne bi ni drugi bio u Petrovoj, ali me vozila hitna i bilo je hitno pa sam ipak završila tamo.


i u merkuru si ih tražila da te ne režu?

----------


## Mrva

> Treći nije bio u Petrovoj nego na Merkuru. Ne bi ni drugi bio u Petrovoj, ali me vozila hitna i bilo je hitno pa sam ipak završila tamo.


i u merkuru si ih tražila da te ne režu?

----------


## ivanche

> i u merkuru si ih tražila da te ne režu?


Da, ali mi je to već treći bio pa mislim da nije imala niti namjeru. 
U Petrovoj prvi puta nisam niti znala što me čeka. Mlada, neiskusna, bez interneta u to doba....   
Tako da je prvi porod bio užasan, drugi odličan, iako su oba u Petrovoj. I babica koja je bila na drugom porodu je bila izvanredna. Da mi je ona bila i na prvom mislim da bi i on bio puno bolji. 
Faktor koji radi najveću razliku između prva dva je osoblje bolnice. 
Treći neću sad uspoređivati kad se tu priča o Petrovoj.

----------


## Mrva

> Mrva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i u merkuru si ih tražila da te ne režu?
> 
> 
> Da, ali mi je to već treći bio pa mislim da nije imala niti namjeru. 
> U Petrovoj prvi puta nisam niti znala što me čeka. Mlada, neiskusna, bez interneta u to doba....   
> Tako da je prvi porod bio užasan, drugi odličan, iako su oba u Petrovoj. I babica koja je bila na drugom porodu je bila izvanredna. Da mi je ona bila i na prvom mislim da bi i on bio puno bolji. 
> ...


puno hvala

----------


## kata.klik

rodila sam u Petrovoj 25.08. očekivala sam sve moguće najgore...nakraju rodila od dolaska u rodilište do prvog KMEEEEEEEEEEEEE prošlo nešto malo više od sat i pol, bez dripa bez ikakvih ljekova, jedino kaj sam pri izgonu imala puni tretman i nalljeganje na trbuh i rezanje...ali iskreno ni jedno ni drugo nisam osjetila...

problem kod mene je bio što sam jako popucala unutra i osim reza sam još dodatno pukla, pa je bilo puno šivanja...

sve pohvale rodilištu, i malo manje pohvala odjelu babinjača

----------


## Mrva

> rodila sam u Petrovoj 25.08. očekivala sam sve moguće najgore...nakraju rodila od dolaska u rodilište do prvog KMEEEEEEEEEEEEE prošlo nešto malo više od sat i pol, bez dripa bez ikakvih ljekova, jedino kaj sam pri izgonu imala puni tretman i nalljeganje na trbuh i rezanje...ali iskreno ni jedno ni drugo nisam osjetila...
> 
> problem kod mene je bio što sam jako popucala unutra i osim reza sam još dodatno pukla, pa je bilo puno šivanja...
> 
> sve pohvale rodilištu, i malo manje pohvala odjelu babinjača


a ja baš to ne želim.nalijeganje i rezanje...

----------


## antigona

Rodila sam 10.09. i sve je prošlo super, počelo oko 09.30, rodila u 13.15.
Cijela ekipa je bila super, nije bilo nalijeganja na trbuh, nisam rezana, pokazali su mi kako da dišem prilikom izgona, malo sam pukla površinski, 2 šava.
Poslije sam bila u apartmanu na prvom katu, sestre na odjelu i sestre za bebe su stvarno za svaku pohvalu (prošli put sam bila na odjelu babinjača i jedan dan u apartmanu i nemam baš riječi hvale, ali činjenica je da na 2 katu ima puno više rodilja).

----------


## Mrva

> Rodila sam 10.09. i sve je prošlo super, počelo oko 09.30, rodila u 13.15.
> Cijela ekipa je bila super, nije bilo nalijeganja na trbuh, nisam rezana, pokazali su mi kako da dišem prilikom izgona, malo sam pukla površinski, 2 šava.
> Poslije sam bila u apartmanu na prvom katu, sestre na odjelu i sestre za bebe su stvarno za svaku pohvalu (prošli put sam bila na odjelu babinjača i jedan dan u apartmanu i nemam baš riječi hvale, ali činjenica je da na 2 katu ima puno više rodilja).


dal znaš koji dr i koja babica?

----------


## antigona

> antigona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Rodila sam 10.09. i sve je prošlo super, počelo oko 09.30, rodila u 13.15.
> Cijela ekipa je bila super, nije bilo nalijeganja na trbuh, nisam rezana, pokazali su mi kako da dišem prilikom izgona, malo sam pukla površinski, 2 šava.
> Poslije sam bila u apartmanu na prvom katu, sestre na odjelu i sestre za bebe su stvarno za svaku pohvalu (prošli put sam bila na odjelu babinjača i jedan dan u apartmanu i nemam baš riječi hvale, ali činjenica je da na 2 katu ima puno više rodilja).
> 
> 
> dal znaš koji dr i koja babica?


dr Zlopaša, a babica mislim da se zove Renata

----------


## Maxime

Renata rules (nadimak joj je Cecka i totalno je za prirodan porod   :Heart:  )

Zlopasa mi je ostao u dobrom sjecanju jer je oprao specijalizanta koji mi je utjerao strah u kosti (idiot me bez konzultacije s nadsluzbom zelio poslati na hitni carksi) ...

----------


## mačkulina

zlopaša je zaista stručan doktor  :Smile: 

of.. osim što je stručan... moram dodati da je tako zgodan  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  (nisam mogla odoljeti.. ne zamjerite mi cure)  :Wink:

----------


## kata.klik

> kata.klik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> rodila sam u Petrovoj 25.08. očekivala sam sve moguće najgore...nakraju rodila od dolaska u rodilište do prvog KMEEEEEEEEEEEEE prošlo nešto malo više od sat i pol, bez dripa bez ikakvih ljekova, jedino kaj sam pri izgonu imala puni tretman i nalljeganje na trbuh i rezanje...ali iskreno ni jedno ni drugo nisam osjetila...
> 
> problem kod mene je bio što sam jako popucala unutra i osim reza sam još dodatno pukla, pa je bilo puno šivanja...
> 
> sve pohvale rodilištu, i malo manje pohvala odjelu babinjača
> 
> ...


naljeganje nije bilo ništa strašno, mislim da ga čak nisam ni osjetila, a rezanje???? koliko sam popucala taj rez je najmanje što sam imala...
a meni je ustvari bilo najbitnije da sam rodila sa svojim trudovima bez kemije i pojačavanje, jer bol u ovom slučaju nije bila nepodnošljiva dapače...

----------


## mačkulina

petrova je mene ugodno iznenadila.

kataklik... manekanko suborko... čestitam ti  :Smile:

----------


## mali karlo

Bliži se moj pdlazak u petrovu pa samo da pitam još šta me muči...

dal u petrovu trebam nosit paket pelena za dijete il oni imaju svoje dok smo tamo?

I jel ja mogu rađat u čarapama??  Imače nisam zimogrozna al mi s noga mora bit toplo

----------


## ninatomato

mali karlo, ne trebas nositi pelene, oni presvlace bebe.
mislim da mozes nositi carape.

sretno!

----------


## mali karlo

> mali karlo, ne trebas nositi pelene, oni presvlace bebe.
> mislim da mozes nositi carape.
> 
> sretno!


Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## mala_mamica

katastrofa, nikom ne preporučam

bolnica izgleda kao da je iz prvog svijetskog rata

ali ima par ljubaznih sestara

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam imala užasnu averziju prema Petrovoj...

Smirila me moja hematologica rekavši, ako vam porod prođe dobro svejedno je di ćete roditi - možete i doma, ali ako se što iskomplicira - molite Boga da ste u Petrovoj :/:/

Na kraju - ja sam oduševljena Petrovom - možda zato što sma očekivala klaonicu, izderavanje i nehumane uvjete...

Dapače... oduševili su me  :Smile:

----------


## žabica2

Ja sam dva puta rodila, oba dva puta u Petrovoj. 

Prvi porod - dobila sam drip, rezali su, malo sam pukla, ali mi je bilo super što je doktorica na moju molbu bila samnom cijelo vrijeme u rađaoni.

Drugi porod - bez dripa, nisu me rezali, malo sam pukla - 2 šava, doktor me je ostavio samu što se je pokazalo odličnim jer me je porodila glavna sestra koja je stvarno odlična, maksimalno mi je pomogla.

Sestre na odjelu su bile kako koja.  

Najbolje mi je bilo to što su me i prvi i drugi put poslije pregleda i šivanja odvezli na hodnik da budem sa MM.

----------


## žabica2

Zaboravila sam reći, samnom u sobi su bile 4 trećerotke, nisu ih rezali, a prije par dana je tamo rodila jedna poznanica drugorotka, ni nju nisu rezali.

----------


## lenka

i mene čeka Petrova, čitam sve i nadam se da će sve proći super. Mačkulina  Hvala, ti si najfriškija pa me poprilično umiruješ.

----------


## Nimrod

Meni je Petrova bila super. Ali zbilja. Super. Valjda isto zato što je svi pljuju i kad sam shvatila da ću morati tamo roditi zbog šećera i liječnika kojeg sam odabrala, plakala sam se kao kišna godina. I sestre su mi bile super.

----------


## annastesia

Rodila sam početkom travnja. Jako sam se premišljala između Sv. Duha i Petrove, na kraju odabrala Petrovu. Porod je bio relativno brz; trudove sam dobila u 7 navečer,  primili su me oko 11 - otvorena 5 cm, rodila oko 4 ujutro. Najveći šok za mene je bio vaginalni porod, ja sam bila uvjerena da ću opet na carski ali mali se požurio van  :Smile: . Potrefila sam smjenu dr. Zlopaše - porod je prošao bez ikakve kemije ali sam imala epiziotomiju. Tri dana babinjača se preživi.

----------


## superx

Meni se dr. Zlopaša jako zamjerio,ležela sam tamo tjedan dana pred porod i išla sam kod njega na pregled, pregledao me je kao kravi ismijavao je to što je meni u terminu cerviks visoko iako se ni u prvom porodu nije spustio do kraja rekao da sam trebala pišati prije pregleda što sam ja naravno napravila i rekao je da je to nemoguče jer mi je mjehur pun,a ja bila na Wc u pet min. prije, pa sam ga fino pitala jel hoće da ja sad nasilu pišam po tom stolu i onda se smitio.
Inaće bolnica ima svaku riječ pohvale apogotovo doc Kasum.

----------


## lenka

Ma Petrova je super!
Išla sam tamo sa popriličnom knedlom ali zbog rizične trudnoće su me svi upućuvali na petrovu.

Daleko je bolje i pozitivnije nego sam to očekivala.
jedino što su me malo reznulli.
Sestre su super !!

----------


## V&NMama

Kad se može u posjetu rodilji u Petrovoj, jel postoji neka procedura? Prijateljica mi je rodila sinoć, carskim rezom.

----------


## ella

pa pricekaj do sutra da je prebace u sobu

----------


## V&NMama

I planirala sam ići sutra, negdje popodne.
Ima neko određeno vrijeme za posjete?
Jel se može k rodilji u sobu ili ima neka soba za posjete?

----------


## ella

posjete su koliko se sjecam negdje oko 16h ali ju nazovi pa vidi s njom jer cure na carskom imaju drugacije bebe kod sebe 
nema direktno sobe za posjete ali na hodniku imas udobne stolice za posjete
samo da znas da su one smjestene kraj radaona pa postoji mogucnost da ce te ih cuti 

i ako ona moze bolje da se vidite na hodniku nego da ste u sobi iako su u sobama po dvije mak tri cure

----------


## superx

Ja sam rodila u 9 mj i na odjel CR nije smio nitko osim muževa,a drugi ako su htjeli vidjeli su te kada si migla izaći van.... 
Sada kada je preuređenje gotovo ne znam kako je.
A ako je ona danas rodila još će sitra cijeli dan biti na intenzivnoj,a i kada je prebace u sobu dobivati će infuziju još neko vrijeme pa ne može primati posjete.
Naime mene je šokiralo a i nitko mi nije rekao da kada rodiš na carski nema jela par dana,ja sam bila gladna ko vuk...

----------


## ella

znam kako je ja sam rodila u 11mj  i tad su obustavili sve posjete zbog svinjske gripe
 nije smio nitko
 ali nisi cijeli dan prikopcan na infuziju tako da moze izaci ispred sobe 
ali najbolje neka pita frendicu kako joj vise pase 
jer meni je recimo odgovaralo prva tri dana sto ne pustaju nikoga 
nakon toga mi je falilo

----------


## Danka_

> i ako ona moze bolje da se vidite na hodniku nego da ste u sobi iako su u sobama po dvije mak tri cure


U moje vrijeme, davne 2006., nisu bili dopušteni posjeti u sobama na tom odjelu. Ja sam izlazila na hodnik za vrijeme posjeta. Jedan dan sam obukla trenirku i otišla sasvim van sa svojima, čak do dućana.
Na povratku me sestra nije prepoznala, i kada sam pokucala da uđem u sobu zagalamila je na mene misleći da sam došla nekome u posjet. Baš je bilo smiješno, "ali to sam ja, zar se ne sjećate, sinoć sam vas mlijekom pošpricala..." LOL

----------


## Nimrod

> znam kako je ja sam rodila u 11mj  i tad su obustavili sve posjete zbog svinjske gripe
>  nije smio nitko


i ja isto, ali sam imala sreće - mene su taman pustili doma dan nakon što su zabranili sve posjete.

----------


## *Tončica

ja sam rodila u petrovoj prije 2,5 godine, i razočarala se maksimalno... nisam se mogla načuditi koliko se bezobrazno ponašaju, i koliko su mi upropastili taj dan koji mi je trebao biti najljepši na svijetu.... zato sam drugi podor obavila u vinogradskoj-u petrovu više ni mrtva!!!  :Mad:

----------


## masha_sesvete

ja sam imala lani u 10mj treci porod u petrovoj..
i ako ikad opet budem trudna--nadam se da cu opet tamo

----------


## dee dee

Ja sam u Petrovoj rodila 14.06. Imam samo riječi pohvale za cijelo osoblje tamo. Od ekipe u rađaoni do sestara na odjelu babinjača. Stvarno sam se prije poroda naslušala svakakvih negativnih priča, a na kraju mi je tamo bilo super. Čak mi je bilo žao kada sam krenula doma, a tamo sam bila 6 dana  :Smile:

----------


## anima

Molim friško iskustva kakvo je stanje nakon što se beba rodi, koliko često ju donose, jel postoji mogućnosti rooming-a, jel treba nešto za bebu donijeti i kako je s posjetama? Zanima me još ova cijena apartmana od 700 kn, jel to po danu ili kako? Hvala puno!

----------


## Diami

> Molim friško iskustva kakvo je stanje nakon što se beba rodi, koliko često ju donose, jel postoji mogućnosti rooming-a, jel treba nešto za bebu donijeti i kako je s posjetama? Zanima me još ova cijena apartmana od 700 kn, jel to po danu ili kako? Hvala puno!


I mene bi ovo zanimalo, baš je teško naći friške informacije iz Petrove.

----------


## anima

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58743-J...valiti-Petrovu-) moja se bebačica rodila 2 dana nakon što sam postavila ovo pitanje, ovdje možeš pročitati moje iskustvo  :Smile: 

Rooming-a nema, bebe donose često, imaju svoj ritam da ga ovdje ne pišem, meni je odgovaralo, ali ako želiš rooming onda Petrova ne bi trebala biti tvoj izbor! 

Posjete su za gledanje bebe od pol 5-5, a za mame od 4-6, s tim da 
možeš izaći uvijek vani kad nemaš bebu, i tada može doći tko god hoće, tako da se ja nisam ograničavala na vrijeme za posjetu! 

Za bebu ne treba ništa, jedino naravno kad izlazi robica i pelena!

Ako te još nešto zanima pitaj!

----------


## Diami

Ma u biti je to otprilike to. Zanimalo bi me ovo o apartmanima pa da muž i eventualno starije dijete mogu dolaziti po želji, odn. da li u apartmanu može beba biti u rooming-inu cijelo vrijeme (osim eventualno za cijepljenje i sl.). Al koliko kužim zbog preuređenja ni nema apartmana, no ne znam ni koliko bi to preuređenje još trebalo trajati ili je možda već gotovo. A imam još 2,5 mjeseca do termina otprilike.

----------


## anima

Za apartmane nisam sigurna budući da se preuređuje, možeš nazvati pa pitati  :Wink:

----------


## anjat35

Diami, kad ti je termin? Ja se isto spremam u Petrovu, i to u drugoj polovici ožujka. Nadam se da će sve biti OK, prošle godine sam ležala 10ak dana u Petrovoj radi operacije jajnika, i za to vrijeme sam imala skroz dobro iskustvo kako s doktorima, tako i sestrama, čak sam i sa hranom bila zadovoljna. U sobi je bilo i dvije trudnice, obje su u međuvremenu rodile (i bile prebačene na drugi kat), bez ružnog iskustva na porodu. Tako da se toplo nadam da će i moj porod proći bez problema.. Nažalost već sada znam da ću morati na carski (radi drugih zdravstenih problema), a zaradila sam i gestacijski dijabetes, tako da ipak mislim da je Petrova najbolji izbor.. Jedino se malo bojim carskog.. i tog oporavka, te dojenja...koje žarko želim, i nadam se da ću uspjeti!  :Smile:

----------


## Diami

Meni je termin za ca. 35 dana i na kraju sam se ipak odlučila opet za Sv. Duh. Tamos am već bila, tamo je rooming in (koji mi je bio lijepo iskustvo s prvog poroda) i tata može na porod bez obzira gdje smo bili na tečaju (kojeg smo odradili prije prvog poroda na kojem je isto bio). 

Al sad nakon obnove, kad će navodno biti i rooming-in, i još uz ovu opciju apartmana da mi muž i starija djeca mogu dolaziti kad nam paše, bila bi mi bome Petrova (pod koju ustvari spadam) isto privlačna.

----------


## zvijezda3

Zbilja su sad apartmani i rooming u petrovoj?! MOze netko podrobnije opisati.... Moze li muzic biti ako nema njihov tecaj?

----------


## Boxica

moj je bio samnom 11/2010 bez ikakvog tečaja...bitno je u koju smjenu uletiš!
a za prvo pitanje naznam...kad sam ja bila klinci su bili sa nama 5-22 sata (uzimali su ih za vrijeme vizita i popodnevnih posjeta)

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam rodila u 6 mjesecu u Petrovoj ali carski, pa ne znam da li muž može biti ali čula sam da mora proći tečaj. A klinci su bili s nama od 5.30.-6.30h. onda od 9.30.-15.45h., pa od 18-22h.

----------


## laura29

Rodila prije četiri dana u Petrovoj. Porod bio zaista iz snova. Rodila prirodno, bez dripa, epiziotomije, ali na 8 prstiju otvorenosti su mi probušili vodenjak. U rađaonici su svi zaista bili divni.

Rodilje su u novouređenom dijelu. Svaka soba ima WC i tuš, TV, televizor, krevete koji se mogu namještati kako komu odgovara. Sestre na babinjačama i kod beba su bile uistinu korektne, hrana dobra (naravno bez začina). Tako da zaista nemam niti jednu primjedbu na Petrovu.

Muž je bio na porodu iako nismo zbog mog mirovanja prošli tečaj. Ako ih se ljubazno pita, vjerujem da neće odbiti (tata mora imati obvezno zaštitno odijelo i ulazi u rađaonicu kad rodilja uđe u boks).

----------


## koalica

frendica koja je rodila u 7mj kaže da je mogla čak tijekom noći tražiti da joj bebu donesu na podoj, kad beba to traži - tako da joj ne šusnu bočicu :D

----------


## zmaj

blago njoj!! da je nisu krivo gledali

kad sam ja to, prije koju godinu, tražila
geldali su me ko da sam s Marsa pala
nisu htjeli, nisu htjeli sve dok nisam rekla, "ured. vi nemate uvjeta. shvaćam. al pravo mene i mog djeteta je siključivo dojenje. molim napišite otpusno pismo." 
i tek tada su popustili.
pa me noću dizali.
ipak, sumnjam da su me prerijetko dizali
prvu noć 2x
drugu noć 1x
treću nisam mogla dočekat, izašla sam dan prije baš zbog tih stvari

drago mi je da se stvari mijenjaju na bolje

----------


## koalica

ma da onda je bio još taj stari sistem, sad je navodno sve bolje........a nadam se da ću i ja sama iskusiti za koji dan pa javim kako je :D

----------


## jele blond

E a kak je danas? Kak često donose djecu i koliko su djeca s majkama uopće?

----------


## Melem33

Po novom,
bebe su s mamama od cca 7-30 do 16h, nakon toga su posjete i onda 18-22h.
Preko noci ih odnesu, ukoliko drugacije ne zelite, znaci, ako zelite bebu sa sobom kroz noc, ostavljaju.Iako napominju, da se malo odmorite, naspavate nakon poroda da mozda prvo odspavate.

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

Imam pitanje.Dali smiju i djeca doći u posjete,netko kaže ne ,netko da ,pa su me zbunili.Suprug će ih čuvati i bilo bi mi grozno da ih ne dovede da se ne vidimo ili da im laže kamo ide jer su premalene da shvate da ne smiju.Prva tri puta sam normalno primala posjete u hodniku,pa ne znam dali se promjenilo što po tom pitanju.

----------


## kavofob

službeno ne smiju, u praksi dolaze

----------


## giussepe

> službeno ne smiju, u praksi dolaze


Upravo tako! 
Ja sam rodila prosle godine u 6. mjesecu i bila je hrpa djece na posjetama! Izricito pise da moze doci samo jedna osoba, a dolazile su citave familije!

----------


## uporna

Da te horde familije su mi grozne jer u tolikoj masi ljudi velika je šansa određenih zaraza. Po meni bi trebalo dopustiti samo najužim članovima obitelji ali ne da se prešetavaju po sobama već da to bude na izdvojenim mjestima tipa jedan dio hodnika i iskreno bebe bi se trebale davati na gledanje iza stakla jer ovako svi koji dođu izljube bebaća a na kraju svi bebaći budu u istoj prostoriji i na istim kolicima ih slažu kao sarmice i voze mamama na dojenje.
Možda sam gruba ali nakon što smo zaradili virusni meningitis mislim da bi to trebalo strože biti (tipa Vinogradska).

----------


## mačkulina

> Da te horde familije su mi grozne jer u tolikoj masi ljudi velika je šansa određenih zaraza. Po meni bi trebalo dopustiti samo najužim članovima obitelji ali ne da se prešetavaju po sobama već da to bude na izdvojenim mjestima tipa jedan dio hodnika i iskreno bebe bi se trebale davati na gledanje iza stakla jer ovako svi koji dođu izljube bebaća a na kraju svi bebaći budu u istoj prostoriji i na istim kolicima ih slažu kao sarmice i voze mamama na dojenje.
> Možda sam gruba ali nakon što smo zaradili virusni meningitis mislim da bi to trebalo strože biti (tipa Vinogradska).


zašto si gruba.. oprosti i ja tako mislim.. čak sam i radikalnija od tebe... ne članovima obitelji već isključivo OCU! samo OCU.

babe, dede, strine, tetke a pogotovo mala djeca pobogu di ćeš njih voditi u rodilište??! pa neka se strpe tih 2-3 dana (vaginalac) ili 7 (carski) i deto te doma..
Pa beba dolazi iz sterilnih uvjeta, imunitet ravan 0... ja sam se bila sa cimericom posvađala na mrtvo ime kada je na moj dan carskog u intenzivnoj njezi (ja došla taman iz one šokare) ležim nepomična 24 sata - došli mojoj cimerici krevet do mene cijela nuklearna obitelj (došlo ih njih 8) i jedan (pretpostavljam rođak neki) direkt sjeo meni na krevet.. e tada sam poludila.. svašta sam mu rekla, njoj... i rekla da nemaju nimalo kulture em cimerica koja zove njih 8 u sobu a ni oni koji znaju gdje dolaze... na kraju me sestra smirivala...

Tko hoće cijelu familiju, neka plati kod Podobnika pa ima i apartman i predsoblje pa mogu i kampirati sa rodiljom tko želi... ostalo neka poštuje pravila rodilišta i bolnice

----------


## uporna

*mačkulina* da i ti si sa starijom prošla svašta.
Problem je najveći što sama bolnica ne drži do pravila, znači sestre, glavna sestra ili doktori očigledno nemaju autoriteta ili im se ne da sa time zafrkavati. Pravila su samo na papiru da se zadovolji forma.
Ja smatram isto da ne bi trebao nitko osim oca dolaziti a i njima bih uvjetovala ribanje ruku oblačenje maski, ali bože moj kad mačaka nema miševi vladaju znači da pacijenit iskorištavaju sve mogućnosti. 
Možda nas dvije ispadosmo neosjećajne, grube i čistunke ali mislim da bi svaka rodilja podržala naše mišljenje da joj dijete pobere boleštinu u rodilištu (ne govorim o žutici, prehladi već o bolestima vezanim uz čistoću i sterilnost).

A osim toga, pisah već to xy puta ali mi se to urezalo u sjećanje da u 6 dana ležanja niti jednom čistačica nije obrisala kvake od vrata a sa onim gumenim rukavicama prazni koševe, pere zahode i uredno otvara ista vrata koja diramo i mi kad idemo na wc i sestre koje nam donose bebice pa još ako su susretljive da ti pomognu oko dojenja niti jedna neće prije nego što dodirne bebu ili tvoja prsa ići prati ruke. To mi je toliko ostalo u lošem sjećanju jer mi je nepojmljivo da na takvom odjelu nedostaje taj neki osnovni higijenski minimum. 
Kad sam operirala slomljenu nogu u vg (odjel na kojem su svi pacijeniti bili u krevetima - trauma) čistačica je minimum 1x na dan brisala kvake od sobe.

----------


## mačkulina

da ja sam isto bila u žiži meningitisa, stafilokoka kada i ti...  isto nam s eboravak od 7 dana produljio na 24 dana...

meni su najgore one klime... one su mi užas... em se ne čiste (fliteri se mijenjaju) ali one mrežice su pune prašine i kada ju upale... bokte to je izvor zaraze..
ima jedna sestra koja obožava kuriti na 21 stupanj (klimaks ju puca) .. tako da kada sam rodila drugu još u šokari sam pitala gdje sestra xy iz dječije dobe.. kada su mi rekli da je na godišnjem od 3 tjedna.. odahnula sam...
Klima se je minimalno palila, na 25 stupnjeva, a prozori su bili otvoreni.. i gle čuda izašli smo zdravi iz bolnice

----------


## REJA25

Zdravo curke, vidim kakvo je stanje trenutno nakon poroda - ali ja imam par pitanja vezanih za sam porod u Petrovoj. Naime, premišljam se između Sv. Duha, Vinogradske i Petrove  i jedino za Petrovu ne znam kakva im je "nova" politika (inače spadam pod Merkur ali bih ga voljela izbjeći). Moja pitanja su:
1) Koliko su otvoreni za "Plan poroda", da li ga uopće čitaju/uzimaju u obzir? 
2) Da li se rutinski vodi porod - tipa prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epiziotomija....ili poštuju želje rodilja?
3) U kojem trenutku otac može prisustvovati - tek na samom izgonu ili i tijekom trudova? Da li postoji mogućnost ostanka oca nakon poroda barem 30ak min uz majku i bebu?
4) Da li je rodilja u mogućnosti hodati (slobodno se kretati) tijekom trudova? Postoje li neka pomagala kao npr. pilates lopta?
5) Pomažu li babice da porod bude fiziološki (sa što manje intervencija) - masaže, masaža međice ?
6) Reže li se pupčana vrpca odmah po porodu ili čekaju da prestane pulsirati? 
7) Koliko vremena rodilja "ima" za prirodne trudove prije nego li krenu intervencije?
8) Da li je moguće roditi u nekom drugom položaju osim na leđima? (čučeći, klečeći...)  :Saint: 

Puno pitanja, znam....ali jako su mi važni odgovori jer sam sad u fazi biranja bolnice pa...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

Ako ti je to sve vazno tada Petrova nije tvoj izbor ( osim ako dođes potpuno otvorena u zadnji čas , a pretpostavljam da bi točku 8. mogli zadovoljiti i tada jedino da ne stignes do radaone).

----------


## giussepe

1. Ne znam! Nazalost nisam imala plan poroda! 
2. Mislim da ide rutinski! Nisam ziher! Ja sam isla na inducirani pa sam slusala sve sto su rekli i ako bude trebalo rekla sam sve moze!
Moram priznat da su se jako trudili da me ne rezu ( i sva sreca nisu me ni rezali ) 
3. Suprug moze biti na porodu ( ukoliko imate njihov tecaj zavrsen ) od momenta kad udjes u box! S tim da im moras napomenuti odmah : imamo tecaj hocu da suprug dodje! 
4. Pomagala nema! Hodati mozes dok te ne stave u box! Kad udjes u box spajaju te na crg i gotovo hodanje! 
5. Meninhd babica pomagala tek kad je krenuo izgon! I stvarne se ful trudila i masirala i nisu me rezali! Malo sam puknula! Imala sam dva sava! 
6. Nisam vidjela pa ne mogu rec! Dijete su prvo uzeli i umotali i onda mi ga dali na prsa! Tata je cijelo vrijeme bio s nama! Dojili smo dugo u boxu :Smile:  <3
7. Ovo ti malo ovisi o doktoru! Ali dosta su za prirodan porod ako je sve ok i nisam primjetila da forsaju indukciju! Frendica rodila malo iza mene i molila ih drip oni nisu htjeli, inziatirali su da se  cekaju prirodni trudovi ( iako joj i voda otisla jos doma) 
8. Ne znam jer nisam ni pitala!

Sretno!  :Smile: ) 
Ako te jos sta zanima pitaj :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

sve ovisi kad dođeš na koga naletiš i je li gužva u rađaoni ili ne

meni su, na porodu prije 5 mjeseci, šusnuli drip bez pitanja i bez ikakve potrebe; došla sam s puknutim vodenjakom, u trudovima, otvorena 4 cm. nakon pola sata boxa sam bila već na 6, ali im to nije bilo dovoljno brzo

na porodu 2009 su mi i bušili vodenjak i dali drip

za prirodan porod Petrova mi nikako ne bi bila izbor

----------


## Heli

Bok cure,
kakva su iskustva s carskim rezom u Petrovoj? 
Moj MPO ginekolog tvrdi da su velike šanse da ću roditi na carski jer je IVF trudnoća i prvorotkinja sam. Zanimaju me iskustva poslije carskog, boravak u bolnici, dali daju odmah sredstva protiv bolova ili isključivo na upit, koliko često donose bebe i dali sestre pomažu s obzirom da su blizanci u pitanju  :Confused:  milijun pitanja ...

----------


## žužy

Sad ču ja s neba pa u rebra  :Smile: ,al moram pitat.
Zar je ivf trudnoča i ako si prvorotkinja indikacija za carski rez?

----------


## Heli

Njemu očito je ... Nisam puno pitala, na kraju će svakako biti onako kako odluči ginekolog u bolnici. Moje pitanje je bilo čisto informativno jer ne poznam nikoga s carskim rezom u Petrovoj

----------


## sirius

> Sad ču ja s neba pa u rebra ,al moram pitat.
> Zar je ivf trudnoča i ako si prvorotkinja indikacija za carski rez?


I blizanci su u igri.  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

IVF trudnoće su u pravilu teško stečene trudnoće ali ne mora biti indikacija za carski, ovisno je i o drugim faktorima kao i o doktoru.
Ja sam bila 2009. na carskom i prvih 2 dana si u intenzivnoj dok te ne podignu na noge (da možeš sama na wc), bebe su donosili prije podne i popodne - iskreno više se ne sjećam da li i navečer, preko noći nisu bile sa mamama. Kad te maknu sa intenzivne bebe su više vremena sa mamama.
 Kakvo je sada stanje ne znam.

----------


## REJA25

Uf...hvala na odgovorima...  :No:  mislim da sužavam izbor na Vinogradsku i Sv. Duh definitivno!

----------


## mačkulina

> Kakvo je sada stanje ne znam.


isto je

----------


## superx

> Bok cure,
> kakva su iskustva s carskim rezom u Petrovoj? 
> Moj MPO ginekolog tvrdi da su velike šanse da ću roditi na carski jer je IVF trudnoća i prvorotkinja sam. Zanimaju me iskustva poslije carskog, boravak u bolnici, dali daju odmah sredstva protiv bolova ili isključivo na upit, koliko često donose bebe i dali sestre pomažu s obzirom da su blizanci u pitanju  milijun pitanja ...


Moje iskustvo je odlično, nisam baš sretna što sam završila na carskom,ali to je bio splet okolnosti i sve je na kraju super završilo. 
Nisu blizanci, samo jedna velika beba. 
Rodila sam pod spinalnom, išla sam na hladni carski 41+2. Kada obaviš operaciju ideš u šok sobu, gdje si so buđenja ili dok počnješ micati noge nakon spinalnNe škrtare s tim.
Djeca dolaze u 6 i onda su s tobom do 10 , kada je vizita. Onda ti ih vrate začas i do ručka su kod tebe i nakon toga do posjeta i navećer do 12, miožeš ražiti i po noći na podoje. Moja mala je bila skoro stalno samnom i nije dobivala nikakvu dohranu jer sam im strogo zabranila, a i imala sam mlijeka na izvoz. Sestra Anabela ti je odlična, jako pomogne i namjesti bebu, pokaže kako da pravilno uhvati bradavicu s čim sam ja imala malo problema. Sestre si inaće super, trude se, čak su nam i kavu jedno jutro kuhale.
Ja sam 5 dan išla doma,ali sam se vratila 7 da mi izvade kopče.
Moj prvi porod je bio vaginalni i nije bio nimalo dobar kao ovaj zato što je bio totalno izprogramiran i sa milijon intervencija, sa živčanim sestrama.
Iako je bio CR bilo mi je divno.

----------


## luluzg

> Moje iskustvo je odlično, nisam baš sretna što sam završila na carskom,ali to je bio splet okolnosti i sve je na kraju super završilo. 
> Nisu blizanci, samo jedna velika beba. 
> Rodila sam pod spinalnom, išla sam na hladni carski 41+2. Kada obaviš operaciju ideš u šok sobu, gdje si so buđenja ili dok počnješ micati noge nakon spinalnNe škrtare s tim.
> Djeca dolaze u 6 i onda su s tobom do 10 , kada je vizita. Onda ti ih vrate začas i do ručka su kod tebe i nakon toga do posjeta i navećer do 12, miožeš ražiti i po noći na podoje. Moja mala je bila skoro stalno samnom i nije dobivala nikakvu dohranu jer sam im strogo zabranila, a i imala sam mlijeka na izvoz.* Sestra Anabela ti je odlična*, jako pomogne i namjesti bebu, pokaže kako da pravilno uhvati bradavicu s čim sam ja imala malo problema. Sestre si inaće super, trude se, čak su nam i kavu jedno jutro kuhale.
> Ja sam 5 dan išla doma,ali sam se vratila 7 da mi izvade kopče.
> Moj prvi porod je bio vaginalni i nije bio nimalo dobar kao ovaj zato što je bio totalno izprogramiran i sa milijon intervencija, sa živčanim sestrama.
> Iako je bio CR bilo mi je divno.



Samo bih htjela reći da je sestra Anabela odlična, a sestra Slavica najdivnija na svijetu (je li ona otišla u penziju?), od sestara za rodilje na CR su super sve mlade i glavna sestra, barem je moje iskustvo bilo takvo, a provele smo skoro 20 dana

----------


## Heli

*superx*  hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## superx

E negdje mi je nestao dio posta o voltarenima.
Dobivaš kontinuirano od poroda sve dok imaš braunilu ljekove ,a nakon toga voltaren u dupe oko 4 puta dnevno.
Dobiješ i 3 dan purisan granule da obaviš wc, svega ima i ne moraš se bojati da ti neće dati.!

----------


## leonisa

sestra anabela jos nije otisla u penziju?
ona je i meni bila <3
a sestra slavica mi je spasila dojenje.

----------


## superx

Anabela je još jesenas radila, ne znam jel još tamo, žena zmaj i predobra osoba, puna trikova za olakšati si!

----------


## luluzg

U petom mjesecu je još bilo, govorilo se da sestra Slavica ide u penziju, a ona niš nije rekla

----------


## mačkulina

> sestra anabela jos nije otisla u penziju?.


ma kakva penzija.. žena ima 53 godine... ona u punoj snazi  :Smile: 
žena je fenomenalna.. meni je hendlala oboje djece, naučila me sve ono što bi trebala patronažna kada dođeš doma tako da nam patronažna nije ni trebala...
sestra za 5

----------


## superx

Meni je ona rekla da je radila dugo u inozemstvu i da je tamo puno naučila i vidjela o ćemu mi možemo samo sanjati, meni je došla jedan dan po malu navećer i kad je vidjela da ona spava već 3 h na mojoem dlanu, okrenula se i rekla uživajte curke i ostavila nas do jutra zajedno, ma prekrasna osoba!

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

Eto,stigla ja nazad!Cure su mi bile jedan dan u posjetima,ali sam ja sišla dolje u predvorje lijepo i bila s njima 20 minuta.Ja zadovoljna.Nisam niti mislila da mi dolaze u sobu,a i tata se strpio da vidi malenog dok nismo išli kući.Bilo mi je bitno da me vide da sam ok.Što se tiče osoblja,davno sam naučila da je sve ok dok klimaš glavom i ne tražiš ništa,tako da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu.Sve u svemu ,superbrzo i baš sam happy kaj sam domeka.

----------


## nanimira

A kak je tam s epi? Jel daju na zahtjev ili "na sreću"?

----------


## giussepe

Epiduralnu dijele sakom i kapom! Samo moras biti min 4 prsta otvorena ili maximalno sedam cini mi se!

----------


## nanimira

hvala  :Smile:  nadam se da mi neće trebati i načelno ju ne želim ali je OK znati da postoji opcija...

----------


## giussepe

Iz svog iskustvati mogu rec da sam sretna sto sam ju dobila! Tada! Danas, nakon sto sam procitala hrpu toga o porodu, mozda mi ne bi ni bila potrebna! Vazno je dobro se pripremiti, ali stvarno dobro! 

Ono sto mislim da je ipak dobro kod epi je to sto stvarno apsolutno nista ne boli i mozes za to vrijeme skupljati snagu za kraj! Jer ona prestane djelovat i sam izgon "odradjujes" bez. A za kraj treba snage!

----------


## nanimira

Naravno, treba se za porod pripremati i ja se nadam da mi neće trebati i da ću to podnijeti kak treba. Ali se bojim ako mi daju drip (a čitkaram tu da imaju veliku praksu da to daju) da ne poludim od bolova. Onda bi možda tražila epiduralnu, ali kažem,stvarno ovisi o situaciji.
Na kraju krajeva, ja sam jedna od onih koje su  "preživjele" kiretažu na živo,bez ikakvih lijekova, a znam da žene koje su se porodile i prošle isto to naglašavaju da je porod ništa naspram te boli...  :Sad: 

Ionako mi je jedino važno da dijete bude zdravo i debelo :D

----------


## saf

> Epiduralnu dijele sakom i kapom! Samo moras biti min 4 prsta otvorena ili maximalno sedam cini mi se!


Ja sam bila 4 prsta otvorena i dr.je rekao da ju više ne mogu dobiti. Do 4 prsta se može

----------


## giussepe

> Ja sam bila 4 prsta otvorena i dr.je rekao da ju više ne mogu dobiti. Do 4 prsta se može


Eto ipak razlicita iskustva!
Ja sam bila na indukciji, cekali su da budem 4 prsta otvorena da mi daju ep.
Na tecaju u petrovoj su nam isto rekli ovo za 4 minimum.
Jel moguce da su ti vidjeli da se super brzo otvaras pa zato nisu htjeli usporavat?

----------


## martinaP

> Eto ipak razlicita iskustva!
> Ja sam bila na indukciji, cekali su da budem 4 prsta otvorena da mi daju ep.
> Na tecaju u petrovoj su nam isto rekli ovo za 4 minimum.
> Jel moguce da su ti vidjeli da se super brzo otvaras pa zato nisu htjeli usporavat?


Minimum 4 cm, a ne 4 prsta. Epiduralna se može dati kod otvorenosti 4-7 cm (cca 2-3,5 prsta).

----------


## giussepe

> Minimum 4 cm, a ne 4 prsta. Epiduralna se može dati kod otvorenosti 4-7 cm (cca 2-3,5 prsta).


Ooooooops...

Ja uvijek mislim da su prsti i cm isto! Ocito zivim u neznanju! (Kak se napravi onaj smajl crvenim se?!)

Evo sad znam i to!  :Smile:

----------


## saf

> Ooooooops...
> 
> Ja uvijek mislim da su prsti i cm isto! Ocito zivim u neznanju! (Kak se napravi onaj smajl crvenim se?!)
> 
> Evo sad znam i to!


Ja sam isto mislila da su cm i prsti isto :neznam: , al dr.koji se taman probudio i trljao po očima dok me pregledavao možda mu se vid još maglio,miceku malom :Laughing:

----------


## saf

> Jel moguce da su ti vidjeli da se super brzo otvaras pa zato nisu htjeli usporavat?


Hihihi nije on ništa vidio čini se meni, nekak mi je izgledao kao da se jedva čeka vratit u horizontalu. Dobrih 5 min.nije mogao skužit jel mi pukao vodenjak ili ne :Grin:  Naime pukao je gore pa je curilo ali ne u kapljicama nego u mlazovima,sjećam se da sam mu se morala nakašljavat sto puta

----------


## Njuskalica

Moze mala pomoc,termin mi je bio jucer i danas bila na kontroli sve ok(prst otvorena do glavice i ovoja,ctg uredan).
E mene zanima nakon kolko prenesenih dana trudnoce induciraju porod u petrovoj?

----------


## deeeyoo

Nisam nikada rađala u Petrovoj, ali se pitam zašto bi inducirala porod ako nije potrebno...? Možeš prenijeti i dva tjedna. Ili imaš gestacijski dijabetes?

----------


## Njuskalica

Imam gest.dijab.  :Sad: 
Ma prijateljica je  imala termin kada i ja ona ce rodit u merkuru i rekli joj da ako prenese 10 dana da ju induciraju,ona nema gest.dij.
Tako da sam ja potaknuta njenom info htjela pitat dal zna neko zna za petrovu,pitat cu u cet.ali eto mozda netko zna info.

----------


## legal alien

ima li netko sa friskim iskustvom carskog za blizancima?

ako sam dobro shvatila petrova nije "rodiliste prijatelj djece" gdje su bebe s mamama i gdje se inzistira na dojenju? ali mozemo traziti da nam bebe donose preko noci na podoj?

----------


## Njuskalica

Evo javljam se sa svjezim info u vezi carskog ako nekog nesta zanima neka slobodno pita  :Smile: 

Bila sam narucena na indukciju ali zavrsila na carskom nakon 24 sata u radjaoni  :Shock:

----------


## curly mama

ja živim u totalnom neznanju. mislila sam da dosad sve bolnice u hr imaju rooming in. 
ova četvrta trudnoća mi se zakomplicirala i morat ću u petrovu na carski. (iako imam i druge brige i nadam se da će na kraju ipak sve završiti o.k.) prestrašna mi je pomisao da beba neće biti sa mnom. jel mi može netko "friški" opisati kako to izgleda tamo. kad prvi puta donesu bebu i kolko vremena mogu provesti s njom tijekom dana? kako je noću, mogu li tražiti da beba bude sa mnom ili da je donose na podoje?

----------


## mare41

curly, moje cure nisu bile sa mnom u intenzivnoj jer su nedonoscad, ali drugima su dovodili bebe, po pola sata, par puta dnevno, to je dok ne presele s intenzivne u sobe treci dan, tamo su bebe puno duze, al mislim da nisu po noci, javit ce se neko ko zna, i da, petrova ima roaming in za vaginalne, tamo beba moze biti i po noci, i taj odjel sam prosla, predivno je uredjen, a intezivna nije

----------


## littletunafish

ja sam imala vaginalni porod, pa ti ne znam reći za carski, ali su nama bebe bile skoro cijelo vrijeme s nama, osim kad su pregledi (naši ili bebini), posjete i sad se ne mogu sjetiti ručak, mislim da su ih tad isto vodili. ali po noći nisu bili s nama, tj. oko 11 ih odvedu, i oko 5 dovedu. 
možeš naravno tražiti da beba bude s tobom, ali kod mene u sobi nije nitko tražio. da li bi ih donosili samo na podoj - mislim da ne. pogotovo šta su u štrajku.

----------


## mare41

moja cimerica je trazila da beba bude s njom preko noci-govorim o roaming in na drugom katu, sestre su rekle da moze ako ima mlijeka i ako se ja slazem

----------


## curly mama

hvala, cure. ja sam sad u 31-om tj. i nadam se da ću izgurati čim dulje.
znači, dosta su fleksibilni? ako ih zamolim i osoba koja je sa mnom u sobi se složi, mogli bi mi ići na ruku odn. pustiti bebicu da bude sa mnom u sobi?
jesam dobro shvatila, romming in je na drugom katu i tamo su smještene žene nakon vaginalnog poroda a nakon carskog se ide na intenzivnu? to je taj stari, "neuređeni" dio ili?

inače, ja sam prvi carski imala prije 6 godina kod nas u čakovcu (i nakon toga 2 vbac-a). ovdje beba ide s mamom u paketu. dakle, nakon operacijske sale u šok sobu pa u na odjel. bebe se u sobi premataju, kupaju, pedijatrica dolazi na preglede...ma divno!

----------


## bucka

> znači, dosta su fleksibilni? ako ih zamolim i osoba koja je sa mnom u sobi se složi, mogli bi mi ići na ruku odn. pustiti bebicu da bude sa mnom u sobi?
> jesam dobro shvatila, romming in je na drugom katu i tamo su smještene žene nakon vaginalnog poroda a nakon carskog se ide na intenzivnu? to je taj stari, "neuređeni" dio ili?


da

----------


## nina285

Bok, evo ja sam rodila prije mjesec i pol, vaginalno.
Bebe donesu između pola 6 i 6 ujutro pa do 7.
Nakon toga ih dovedu oko pola 10 i cijeli dan su sa mamama (i za vrijeme ručka) do 4. (jer su posjete od pola 5 do 5).
I zadnje iz donesu poslije večere, u 7 i budu u sobi do 10, pola 11.  :Smile:

----------


## curly mama

hvala, nina. i čestitam na bebici  :Smile: 
ako je netko nedavno imao carski u petrovoj, bilo bi super čuti iskustva

----------


## bucka

frendica prije cca 10dana rodila u petrovoj
kaže da je počeo "pravi" rooming in

----------


## mare41

bucka, je, pisala sam gore
curly, sta te tocno zanima? meni je oporavak bio tezak, drugima nije

----------


## curly mama

mare draga pa uopće nisam skužila post. oprosti.
ma zanima me manje više sve kako to izgleda u petrovoj kad je sekcija u pitanju. smještaj, dnevne rutine, gdje su bebe, koliko su daleko smještene ako su u inkubatoru i ako nisu..., mogu li rodilje ići u tu prostoriju gdje su bebe ili ih gledaju preko stakla.
ono, sve me zanima. kupaone, gdje su i kolko ih je na katu.
što sve treba uzeti sa sobom i to.

dosad sam bila samo 3 puta u petrovoj ali na pregledu u ambulanti. ono, nevjerica u kakvom je sve to tamo stanju. tuga. da nemaju ni ultrazvuk već te šalju u drugu zgradu, dolje u podrum. 
pa se pitam kako to izgleda gore...

----------


## AndrejaMa

I mene zanima isto, pogotovo što se tiče bliznaca, kako to funkcionira?

----------

